# What breeds do you dislike?



## Shandril2

Please don't bash people for their personal taste, but I thought we could have a lighthearted thread about what breeds we don't like and why.

I don't like Terriers because they frighten me.
I also don't like breeds with real weepy eye stains like poodles (though I admire their intelligence).

That's about it - I love almost every other dog!


----------



## pinkanml

1. Anything with a long, soft beard, like schnauzers, shitzus, bouviers , etc. They STINK!! And when they drink it soaks up water like a sponge, and of course they want to dry off on you and kiss your face.









2. Any kind of curly-haired breed, like poodles, -doodles, etc. I just don't find that at ALL attractive









3. Any dog that looks like just existing is painful for them due to the extremes people have bred them to: neopolitan mastiffs, some overly-smooshed, straining-to-breathe pugs, bulldogs & pekes, basset hounds.









4. All of the corded breeds, like the komondor, puli, etc. That looks so heavy for the poor dog to carry, as well as the odor since you can't really let them get wet. Besides, who wants to pet a mop??


----------



## AnnaRiley

Any kind of small dog that that has a yappy bark. Drives me nuts.


----------



## DancingCavy

Dogs owned by irresponsible people. If you can't control him off-leash, don't let him off-leash!

As for breeds, I'm generally not a fan of small dogs. I don't really like terriers or hounds either.


----------



## shilohsmom

I think I've said it before but anything I can step on and accidently kill is out! So that eliminates many of the small dogs. 
I really don't like Pit bulls, terriers or poodles. 
Rosa


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I'm not a fan of small dogs either. And, not too crazy about Poodles or Pits. 

Basically I just repeated all of the other posts


----------



## Meima

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyAny kind of small dog that that has a yappy bark. Drives me nuts.


Here here. Though a co-worker has a small dog (a chi-pom?) who she has trained very well, and doesn't bark. He thinks he's a big dog, and I adore him. Plus, he's adorable.


----------



## blackbirdzach

I've never really liked "ankle biters". Yorkie's, mini-anything, shitzu, or any dog that is smaller than my shoe...or any dog that gets carried in a purse or handbag.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

"Any dog that gets carried in a purse" ... that is too funny!!! And, I agree with it as well ...


----------



## LandosMom

don't like the droolers. or the yappers.


----------



## StGeorgeK9

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlAL"Any dog that gets carried in a purse" ... that is too funny!!! And, I agree with it as well ...


I actually saw that yesterday..I think it was a pom or something, actually the only small dog I really dislike is a chihuahuah(sp?) My sister had one named smitty, nasty little dog, I never got over my dislike of them. I'm not wild about pomeranians either.


----------



## onyx'girl

There is not a dog that I don't like, but only the GSD is what gets me excited. Sometimes I don't understand why someone would choose certain breeds(dalmation, beagle) unless it is for working, hunting purposes. My mom has a "daisy dog" molly- shitzu/poodle/bishon cross and she is the most obnoxious thing, she had the same mix(missy) for twelve yrs. before molly and missy was adorable...My dad has a pom Winston, and he changed my mind about that breed, he is really cool and has a great personality!


----------



## WISLADY

I dislike the little ankle biters also, and Portugese Water dogs.


----------



## Kaylas Mom

I can not think of a breed I dislike, I love them all


----------



## tibvixie101

> Originally Posted By: blackbirdzach or any dog that is smaller than my shoe...



LOL i hear that! and its nothing personal about small dogs, its just that to me i like taking my dogs with me on hikes and adventures, and you really cant take a little dog on a 5 mile hike. 

and i really dont like those poodles that are all trimmed up with poofs of hair in random places, they look a little ridiculous to me.


----------



## zyppi

Not a fan of small white dogs... is that prejudice? LOL.. And, should I 'sign' my name?


----------



## sunnygirl272

If it's too small to pet when full-grown without beding all the way over, it's too small to be worth petting. Except for pugs and corgis.


----------



## lar07

Can I include ignorant owners of small, aggressive dogs?? I cannot stand any dog that is out of control and the owner thinks it is cute because the dog is a small fur bag of rage in their arms. News flash!! It isn't cute nor funny. If one of our german shepherds did that...we would be reported asap, but little dogs get away with murder in stores, etc..


Whew..vent fest is over, so now to the breeds I don't tend to like:
-- Schnauzers, puli's, poodles, pits, lhaso apsos, hounds for the most part, akitas, boston terriers


----------



## tibvixie101

just wanted to add, that im so glad this turned out to be a civil post! Great job everyone! LOL


----------



## GunnersMoms

Anything smaller than a full-grown cat. I also dislike the new "designer" breeds...(i.e. expensive mixes), poodles, dogs that require morwe hair care than I do. 

Basicaly, I like beagle-size and bigger, with short hair. Not too picky, here, lol.


----------



## Mavrick6512

I dislike like Greyhounds or any that look like them. I dislike small dogs, except Pugs. I dislike beagles. I dislike dogs that catch food in their facial hair. (gross) =) 
I dislike like any poodle-ish type dog. 
I dislike any dog that's fur is shaven in some spots and not others (like poodles)
I dislike dogs that grow hair some places and some not. (eekk) haha

I think thats about it.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

I dislike small breeds.


----------



## maxismom

I don't like Japenese Chins (my sister has three of them), not only do their eyes pop out if too much pressure is placed on them, they are annoying as heck! Her male is "overweight" at 8 lbs PLEASE! Because of that Max is not allowed to play with them because he is already 30 lbs and just one paw on any of them would cause an eye to shoot out









Not a fan of terriers, poodles or pocket book dogs...I prefer dogs the size of a lab or bigger. 

I agree with the poster who said the overbred dogs. I feel sorry for them that people continue to breed dog for certain traits even though doing so has made them bascially very fragile animals like the Chins. Gotta feel sorry for them


----------



## doxsee

> Originally Posted By: tibvixie101
> 
> LOL i hear that! and its nothing personal about small dogs, its just that to me i like taking my dogs with me on hikes and adventures, and you really cant take a little dog on a 5 mile hike.


Clearly, you haven't met Jester









I don't so much dislike a specific breed as I dislike misbehaving dogs in general. Not that that's really the dogs fault. Today when I took Jester out some dog came and jumped all over Jester. His owner stood there and called him back. When he FINALLY went back she still didn't do anything to restrain him and he was back annoying us within a minute.

The only dog breed a have had nothing but bad experiences with is the beagle. I worked in kennel, nothing was worst than listening to beagles howl all day and being pulled around by one (they're strong!) Nothing gave me a headache faster. Plus, they always seem to come in pairs.....

But I've heard they are very sweet dogs and I have no doubt if people actually take the time to train them they can be perfectly delightful.


----------



## DocBrown

I tend to favor bigger breeds, but I also end up falling in love with friends' pugs, beagles and pomeranians. That said, I don't like the little spoiled white fluffy dogs or the little spoiled curly haired dogs. I haven't met one of either that I've ever liked. I guess my dislike for certain dogs has nothing to do with the breed or size. More to do with their temperment, how spoiled they are, how friendly they are and how obedient they are. 

Having an 85 lb shepherd that is a hyper adolenscent, I'm sure there have been people who didn't like my dog. Oh well!


----------



## Barb E

Droolers and Smooshed Faces


----------



## MacknCody

Dogs with weird hair that have to be shaved or put bows in.

Dogs that drool or have smooshed faces. 

Any kind of poodle or yappy dogs. 

Any dogs that have an excess of skin like the basset hound. 

I do have to say through, I had a doxy that grew up with me and was very laid back and sweet and went to ease my grandparents as they were both seriously ill. 

And my Jojo is a beagle mix and he is one awesome dog. Sweet, cuddly, loyal, and protective.


----------



## DianaM

Intensely brachycephalic breeds (I think a pug x min pin cross is an improvement), poorly bred toys (any toy dog that doesn't truly have the heart, nerve, and confidence of a well bred large dog and raised as such), beagles (would love them if I could hunt rabbit in the country, but I wouldn't want one for a pet), well generally I am not a scenthound fan, and for the breeds I love I tend to like the working/field lines and strongly dislike the showline/bench bred versions. I also haven't met many good cockers. The only good one I've met that I can think of off the top of my head was an English cocker. I know there are good American cockers out there (Tazer!) but I'm not seeing many of them.


----------



## Maryn

I can't stand cocker spaniels. I have spent alot of time with big dogs and haven't ever been bitten by one. I've been bitten by THREE cockers!
There was a small white fluffy canine type animal that projected itself off of a porch and attached to my ankle as I was walking past...I'd probably dislike that kind as well. But it was a white blur of teeth and fur, no clue what 'breed'.
Don't like poodles, and I'm not a big terrier fan. I admire their tenacity and drive, but I wouldn't own one. Same for Dachsunds.
Don't like dalmations either.


----------



## Shandril2

> Originally Posted By: Reichsmom
> There was a small white fluffy canine type animal that projected itself off of a porch and attached to my ankle as I was walking past...I'd probably dislike that kind as well. But it was a white blur of teeth and fur, no clue what 'breed'.










I'm sorry you were hurt, but your description is priceless!


----------



## bearlasmom

I cant stand designer breeds, spaniels, portuguese water dogs but i do love Chihuhuas and long hair chihuhuas and poms. AS LONG AS THEY AE TRAINED PROPERLY. 
i dislike bull masteiffs, great danes or st bernards. If i can ride them i sure as heck, dont want to try to walk them. (they are larger than i am, lol)

I dislike the owners of irresponsible Pitbull owners who train their dogs to fight. they give the rest of the poor dogs a bad name. I have a Pitbull and love him so very very much but i would never raise another one. As they get old, they become more prone to bite NO MATTER HOW GENTLY THEY ARE RAISED. im finding that out first hand with my own baby who would sooner take a bite out of a sandwich than take a bite out of a human. As he ages he is becoming blind, deaf and arthritic. he is very grumpy alot. 
I love afghans, irish setters and love German shepherds with all of my heart. They are the greatest breed to ever take a breath.


----------



## fourdogsrule

I can't stand little yip yap ankle bitter dogs...they drive me nuts


----------



## Ewilliams

I love GSDs and Boston Terriers!!! 

The only dogs I truly dislike are chihuahuas and I think that is only due to their irresponsible owners. I had a bad experience not long ago and ended up paying the stupid dogs vet bill because my GSD (who was being walked on a 6 ft lead at the heel position) was attacked by a ****-bent chihuahua off his leash! I only paid the bill to keep the AC from getting involved, but my dog WAS NOT at fault in any way, shape or form.


----------



## CWhite

The list is long: 

Miniature Schnauzers. I have yet to meet one that DOES NOT YAP!

Anything carried in a purse.

Ankle-biters. What is an ankle-biter, you ask? Any SMALL, YAPPY, UNTRAINED, TREATED-LIKE-A-PERSON dog that thinks it is THE TERMINATOR.


----------



## Shandril2

They are also referred to as 'drop-kicks'


----------



## josephcarman1982

i think the whole concept of little dogs is dumb, i prefer large breeds. i dont understand why someone would want a lap dog, isn't that what cats are for?? i think large breeds make better companions, are better for security, and you can actually play with the without having to worry about easily hurting them! I love my GSD!!!!


----------



## ShadowGirl

I don't like anything smaller than a beagle. Expecially those little 2 pound yappy things.


----------



## Cooper&me

Akita


----------



## lcht2

small dogs..terriers especially..always popin off. almost makes me want to sick my dogs on them.

boston terriers are especially annoying..snortin and look like that were hit head on by a mack truck...

i like medium and big dogs..

small dogs...useless to me, serve no purpose other than pissing me off


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: Carolyn Any SMALL, YAPPY, UNTRAINED, TREATED-LIKE-A-PERSON dog that thinks it is THE TERMINATOR.


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: ShepsRgr8I love GSDs and Boston Terriers!!!
> 
> The only dogs I truly dislike are chihuahuas and I think that is only due to their irresponsible owners. I had a bad experience not long ago and ended up paying the stupid dogs vet bill because my GSD (who was being walked on a 6 ft lead at the heel position) was attacked by a ****-bent chihuahua off his leash! I only paid the bill to keep the AC from getting involved, but my dog WAS NOT at fault in any way, shape or form.


i've been told that if someone was in ur same position, u could have stomped that muts head in for all the law cares. that dog shoulda been on lead or in a fence..irresponsible ownership


----------



## ldpeterson

I like all dogs. Heck, I like all animals period.

With that said there are individual dogs, of all breeds, I know and don't particularly care for.


----------



## Brightelf

I honestly don't care for toy dogs, but, have met a few with warm, soft, intuitive personalities..... it's all about the individual dog. 

Nobody could have been more surprised than I when I met a neighbor's Pekingese, and Gizmo began 'talking' to me with his energy, gently using all of his personality to shine out through his eyes and face and.. well.. he was truly working hard to make the meeting worth my while. A LOT of personality, a real person, emmanating from inside that dog. Toy dogs still make me uncomfortable, but, Gizmo tought me to have an open mind.


----------



## gretasgifttome

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2They are also referred to as 'drop-kicks'


or punt-ables. 

I don't care for beagles, too much. My dad must have gotten me four of these as a child. They didn't stay in a fence and were loud. 

Pit bulls are ok, but I wouldn't own one. I don't think they mix well in a pack. I know there are good and bad in every breed. 

Chows. Their temperament is very hard for me to read.


----------



## ldpeterson

> Originally Posted By: doxsee
> 
> 
> 
> The only dog breed a have had nothing but bad experiences with is the beagle. I worked in kennel, nothing was worst than listening to beagles howl all day and being pulled around by one (they're strong!) Nothing gave me a headache faster. Plus, they always seem to come in pairs.....
> 
> But I've heard they are very sweet dogs and I have no doubt if people actually take the time to train them they can be perfectly delightful.


Beagles are wonderful dogs for *some*. 

I use to not like them, but after getting to know the breed I have a lot more respect for them. They are awesomely strong little dogs (you are right about that one!), and I guarentee that's one little dog you could take on a 30 mile hike because their stamina is through the roof! However, they are not considered a high-strung, hyper dog. 

Many people get beagles because they are "cute". They are a VERY stubborn breed to train though and many don't bother because it is quite a task. Therefore, little Jimmy Beagle is left to bark, snap, pull on the leash, act unruly and be even more stubborn then the breed already is. 

Will they run? You bet as they are not a very good off-leash dog without some good training as their nose rules all things. Their bark is annoying as h*ll. Yet, they are a good, stout, small hunting breed that needs a job or exersice just like any other dog. 

I can get my GSD's to do just about anything in a short amount of time. They are quick to please and easy to train and it's a nice feeling when they learn something new. When I can train my beagle to do something I feel as if I've just climbed a mountain. It's a real challenge. 

Sorry for rambling, I just felt a need to clarify this poorly misunderstood little dog and the potential it can have if owners would step up to the plate and actually work with their Beagle.


----------



## k9sarneko

I do not like Chow's, they are unreadable, they are the only breed that I will not work with. I do not really care for dalmations and must say that I am no longer overly fond of labs......actually its probably most of the lab handlers that I do not care for as they make excusses for bad behavior and don't fix it! Thats about it really oh, I forgot, Shelties....weird bitty tiny versions of a really nice collie! Only dog that I have ever really been nailed by...on the butt (it jumped up and broke skin through my jeans, sneaky little jerk)


----------



## Guest

Most all Terriers and Chihuahuas are at the top of my list. There have been a few exceptions and I never prejudge any dog by its breed. That being said, I'm also not fond of pretty much any little "weird breed" dog that sits there and shakes like some errant breeze might take it away. So that lets out many small dogs. I like Beagles for example. On the whole though I have to agree with what was said about the toy breeds. Just don't understand the desire for them. If you want something like that there's plenty of cats out there - except my Hop Sing LOL! He's certain he's a cougar.


----------



## Maryn

I've never liked chihuahuas either. Knew a few growing up who always wanted to growl at and bite me.

My 7 yr old son's best friend has one who is teeny tiny...but the most affectionate and sweet little thing I've ever met. She dances for you to pet her and will jump up and sit on your lap. Her I don't mind.


----------



## MTAussie

Heelers, I haven't met a balanced one yet. Jack Russell's, although a FEW well trained are not totally banishable. Labs, they are just too common and often not well trained. 
Beagles, I used to think they were cut until my neighbor had 5 of them letting them out a night to roam the neighborhood, and they would get in my backyard under the fence and go to the bathroom on my porch. They were mangy little flea infested animals always barking. Yuck! I should have called animal control they were so bad, and they infested my dogs and yard with fleas.
I have a chihuahua and would take him over a beagle any day!


----------



## onyx'girl

instead of disliking the breed, maybe think of the one that owns and train them>>








I know sometimes it is the type of dog, but to let a pack of beagles run loose is not their fault for their behavior . A lot of people get breeds they really shouldn't have due to the work ethic of the dog and the owners not giving them a job to do


----------



## ldpeterson

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlinstead of disliking the breed, maybe think of the one that owns and train them>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know sometimes it is the type of dog, but to let a pack of beagles run loose is not their fault for their behavior . A lot of people get breeds they really shouldn't have due to the work ethic of the dog and the owners not giving them a job to do


Thank you. I was going to post something along similiar lines but just give up.

I wish people would give GOOD reasons for "disliking" a certain breed. Like BREED CHARACTERISTICS that would make that breed unsuitable for their liking. Not reasons like......"well such and such bit me"....."such dogs are too popular"....."this breed is not well-trained"...."this breed yaps all the time"......"this breed poops on my front porch".......and on and on and on. All those are characteristics of the OWNER not the breed. 

It would be far more productive and really educational to everyone if we could post the main characteristics of the breed, what it was bred for, and what it is you dislike about those attributes. 

If you don't like it by the way it looks that's cool too as that is a characteristic of the breed.

I know threads don't always have to be productive, but this would be a different tune to the same ol thread. I hate this breed because............*insert some irresponsible owner issue here*


----------



## MTAussie

I agree with you and acknowledge owner responsiblity, and yet it doesn't change my bad experience with them! I used everything to get rid of the fleas, it was maddening! Nothing worked until it got cold enough to kill them off (or go dormant?)
I defintely felt bad for them, but yet it doesn't make me partial to the breed.







And I am still awaiting the return of the fleas.








They neighbors have 2 different beagles now, not sure what they use them for, maybe hunting. But I am not sure where the other 5 beagles went?







Probably don't want to know, but if the other two are let loose like the others I will be calling animal control for the dog's benefit, seeing as the others were in horrible condition.
Unfortunately this area (VA) has a lot of beagle breeders pumping out puppies for a buck.


----------



## ldpeterson

Here's one of mine:

I dislike the Chinese Crested Dog Breed because it is just plain freaky looking. 

However, did you know that there are two varieties. One which is hairless and the other which has hair and is called a powder-puff. Unfortunately the hair doesn't do it much more justice as it's still freaky looking to me. They are the same breed with hairlessness being a dominate gene.

It originated in Africa and is closely related to the Basenji (which is a whole lot cuter lol). Once thought to be used as a rat catcher on ships it does not typically show those traits today. 

Personality: Affectionate, energetic and playful. Not often a one-person dog. Males may become "grumpy" as they age. 

There's my productive post. I learned something as I really knew nothing of this breed except it is ugly.


----------



## DianaM

Lisa, very true! I have met small dogs that I really liked. Beagles I wouldn't have unless my nearest neighbor lived very very far away or was a foxhunter and lives for the music of the hounds. The cocker issue is because a good little bird dog was completely ruined by showing and popularity. I ran into ONE American cocker spaniel in Canada that won a field trial- WOW MOMENT! Tried to find the breeder but couldn't. A little field line cocker would be awesome. 

Don't just blame the owners, blame the breeders who don't breed with temperament and ability top on the list and the judges and fanciers who have decided that a dog with a nose so short as to severely impede breeding or a head so large that C-sections are a requirement is "desirable."


----------



## TMarie

I don't think there is a breed I dislike. I have my favorites, and least favorites, but really not one I dislike. I could meet some breed that may be really ugly to me, yet he/she is so ugly it is CUTE!!

My hubby and I had the opportunity to help with a Temperament Test for the Neopolitan Mastiff club. OMG, I would never of imagined myself liking those dogs, but I love big dogs, and to see those guys work, and pass through the temp test, then come give me big sloppy, drooly kisses, I just couldn't help but love those guys too!

If the dog has a terrible temperament, or unkept and mangy, I really dislike the owners, but never hold it against the breed.

Just me, I like all dogs.


----------



## ldpeterson

> Originally Posted By: DianaMLisa, very true! I have met small dogs that I really liked. Beagles I wouldn't have unless my nearest neighbor lived very very far away or was a foxhunter and lives for the music of the hounds. The cocker issue is because a good little bird dog was completely ruined by showing and popularity. I ran into ONE American cocker spaniel in Canada that won a field trial- WOW MOMENT! Tried to find the breeder but couldn't. A little field line cocker would be awesome.
> 
> Don't just blame the owners, blame the breeders who don't breed with temperament and ability top on the list and the judges and fanciers who have decided that a dog with a nose so short as to severely impede breeding or a head so large that C-sections are a requirement is "desirable."


Good reasons! 

Your right. Beagles have a HORRID bark/bay. I can't stand it and mine knows it so he doesn't blow that often. I can totally see how that would turn someone off!


----------



## Guest

Okay then specifics:



> Quote:Terriers deviate in size, yet display a distinctive personality: they are feisty, energetic, determined, clever, brave, *and have a low tolerance for other pets, even dogs.* (It's a dog with an attitude that's eager to assert itself.)


Source: http://www.gotpetsonline.com

And:



> Quote:With its big eyes, big ears, and bigger-than-life attitude, the Chihuahua is the epitome of cocky canine in a petite package.
> 
> *In other words, this pint-sized pet is master of his universe and fears nothing, characteristics that make him a most suitable pet for some people and the worst possible choice for others.*
> 
> The official AKC standard for the breed describes the Chihuahua as “A graceful, alert, swift-moving little dog with saucy expression, compact, and with terrier-like qualities of temperament.” However, some Chihuahuas carry “saucy” and “terrier-like” to extremes and are grumpy, haughty, or downright nasty when provoked – and provocation may come easy.
> 
> The tendency to be temperamental, a reputation for being suspicious of everyone but his owner, and a clannish dislike of any breed but his own makes the Chihuahua an unsuitable pet for households with small or boisterous children.


Source: http://www.canismajor.com

That pretty much sums up my feelings for those kind of dogs. I will say again, however, that I never condemn _any_ dog based on breed alone. I've seen good dogs that were Terriers and even _one_ Chihuahua that was well behaved. They do exist. Unfortunately the breeds' natural instincts are all too often combined with irresponsible owners. My opinion on that is that such owners should get a breed less "feisty" to at least have a better chance of not being a problem to other people and dogs.


----------



## DianaM

So in other words, a Chihuahua is a cross between an Afghan hound and a very, very powerful Rottweiler and an Akita and stuffed into a ferret-sized package. That explains it!

I always like seeing the dog shows where they "spar" the terriers. It's neat to see them get pissed and square off! A true terrier is an awesome animal. Usually way too much for most people to own but they own them because they are small. They fail to realize that their personality and temperaments can be equal to or bigger than a civl, butt-busting, "screw the sleeve YOU are doing DOWN" working line GSD! They are bred to kill, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. They're bred to go underground in dark, tight, scary environments and take on cornered and terrified animals that will fight for their lives ferociously, not quit if they get bitten or scratched, and basically not quit until their quarry is outed and destroyed, either by the hunter or by the terrier itself. And they are bred to do this all day long, every day, for a full hunting season or all year round! Sure, many terriers are far removed from that temperament, but just as many still are full of that good ol' terrier piss n' vinegar.









I'd love to go along on a working terrier hunt and see real earthwork in action. I'm sure I'd be handed a shovel to assist in digging out, though.


----------



## MTAussie

I should have known better than to get involved in a thread about what breeds you don't like.....Not sure why I followed through?







haha 
anyway sorry if I offended you Mamagoose, I don't hate beagles or any dog for that matter, just they are not a breed I am into from my personal experiences. Since you are a beagle owner of course you would disagree, and I totally understand as a chihuahua owner myself! 
With that said, I think it can be assumed that everyone posting on this thread is simply replying with knowledge that a dog is often as good as the person who owns it, and is not a fault to the dog. Nonetheless, I think being bitten by an akita is a darn good reason to not be a fan of the breed, even though you have enough common sense to know there has to be well trained akitas out there. 
Just my unsolicited 2 cents


----------



## meganktar

I have to say I dislike smaller dogs, although I think that it is mostly because owners of smaller dogs have just decided oh well they are small so they don't need to be trained. I am also not a fan of desinger dogs, why pay a thousand dollars for a mutt you can find in the shelter. I will have to say my least favorite of the designer dogs have to be the labadoodle. I work in a doggy day care and cannot say I have ever met a well behaved one.


----------



## ldpeterson

No offense taken. It's just that we go through this thread at least every other week and it's always the same thing. 

Poster: "I hate small dogs"

Me: "Why do you hate small dogs" "What small dogs do you hate?" "What exactly do you know about small dogs?"

Poster: "They yap all the time", "get carried around in purses and dressed up"....."I got nipped by one when I was a child"...."they are ankle biters"....blah blah blah.

Me: "Hmm......ok so you've given a reason to dislike the owner, but why do you hate small dogs?" 

I love to hear about other breeds even if I wouldn't particularly want one for whatever reason. I thought we could throw around some facts this time.







Just something different. It's Shandril's thread so I'll shut up if she tells me too.









Oh and I'll defend the Beagle, but at the same time could TOTALLY understand why someone might not like the breed. They are stubborn as h*ll, their bark is a nightmare, their nose controls all and will often bolt the first chance they get, are food mongers, might be too friendly for some.....etc.etc. However, I would rather see these excuses than.....some of the one's I've seen on here.









P.S. I would imagine some people are traumatized by a dog attack and that I can understand.


----------



## ldpeterson

The Akita is not for me either.

Personality: Can show aggressiveness to other dogs although not usually to people. However, they should be very cautious and protective.

Sounds like a little too much dog for me to take on.

FYI: Originating in Japan as a hunting dog. 

Is a spiritual symbol of good health in Japan. 

Helen Keller is credited for bringing the first Akita into the US. He died of distemper at 8 months. Her second was brought over from Japan despite the conflict at that time between the U.S. and Japan. He was her companion for the next 9 years.


----------



## MTAussie

Hey very interesting facts!! 
The akitas I encountered were very protective of anything on the ground or in their area.
When my sister was 10 (10 years ago ) We were camping and her paper plate was blown off her lap by the wind she went to get it and was bit on the elbow my parents friend's akita who was tied to a long line. 
She had to then be driven to a emergency room hours away. The owner's said anything on the ground near him he would be possessive of and wasn't good around people. They had a female also who wasn't as bad, but obviously way too much dog for them, and not enough knowledge on their part. They did nothing to correct the problem in the end, but we didn't go camping with them anymore.


----------



## GSDLVR76

> Originally Posted By: mamagooseI like all dogs. Heck, I like all animals period.
> 
> With that said there are individual dogs, of all breeds, I know and don't particularly care for.


Second that!


----------



## Catu

There are several breeds I wouldn't own, but I've already posted about it here not long ago.

For a breed I dislike, to the point to refuse to train one, only one: Shar-Peis. In any other breed I've found charming individuals thateven if I wouldn't want one in my home where nice or funny in their own way. But at Shar-Peis I'm indiferent if the best, I think of them more as cats than dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum

I don't dislike any breed overly much, it is more the people and their handling of them that I dislike - not crazy about anything tiny,yippy, mouthy - Chis don't annoy me as much as JRTs...I know an older lady who is working on a UD with a Chi...believe it or not! It has routinely gotten in the faces of BIG dogs! I'm amazed it hasn't been dental floss for a Rottie by now. But it is trained better than most toy breeds. 

No, I am not a pit bull fan - more because of the inability of people who own them to understand the drives and dynamics of hte breed. I always figure it is not the dogs fault when it does what it's genetics indicate. It is the peoples.

Not crazy about chows either - another lady I know has had several - the red one was a stereotypical one, the tan one is a love. Same with Akitas - knew a guy with 2 who were the stereotypes - but a neighbor of mine is on her second older rescue, and hers have been very nice dogs.

Personally, when I think of what I like - appearnce wise - I don't care for dogs with floppy ears,except the Setters who are elegant looking (show ones anyway) - I like the appearance of a breed with an erect ear - after GSDs, I think the Mals and Huskies are very attactive breeds, and cropped Danes are majestic, while natural eared ones look dorky LOL - have never met a St Bernard whose temperament I thought was truly stable. Yes, I know they are out there...I just have seen too many that were NOT good.

Lee


----------



## Guest

> Originally Posted By: mamagooseThe Akita is not for me either.
> 
> Personality: Can show aggressiveness to other dogs although not usually to people. However, they should be very cautious and protective.
> 
> Sounds like a little too much dog for me to take on.
> 
> FYI: Originating in Japan as a hunting dog.
> 
> Is a spiritual symbol of good health in Japan.
> 
> Helen Keller is credited for bringing the first Akita into the US. He died of distemper at 8 months. Her second was brought over from Japan despite the conflict at that time between the U.S. and Japan. He was her companion for the next 9 years.


And again to show how much a dog should be taken on a case by case basis, one of the nicest dogs I ever knew was an Akita named Zuma. "Zumy" was friend to all and freely wandered the town of Warren, Vermont where I lived at the time. He played with the local school kids and was a frequent visitor to my house to hangout with his buddy, my dog, Odin's Uncle Willie. Zuma was an icon in that town. Everybody loved him.


----------



## ldpeterson

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: mamagooseThe Akita is not for me either.
> 
> Personality: Can show aggressiveness to other dogs although not usually to people. However, they should be very cautious and protective.
> 
> Sounds like a little too much dog for me to take on.
> 
> FYI: Originating in Japan as a hunting dog.
> 
> Is a spiritual symbol of good health in Japan.
> 
> Helen Keller is credited for bringing the first Akita into the US. He died of distemper at 8 months. Her second was brought over from Japan despite the conflict at that time between the U.S. and Japan. He was her companion for the next 9 years.
> 
> 
> 
> And again to show how much a dog should be taken on a case by case basis, one of the nicest dogs I ever knew was an Akita named Zuma. "Zumy" was friend to all and freely wandered the town of Warren, Vermont where I lived at the time. He played with the local school kids and was a frequent visitor to my house to hangout with his buddy, my dog, Odin's Uncle Willie. Zuma was an icon in that town. Everybody loved him.
Click to expand...

Oh I agree all dogs are individuals. Although this is the temperment per the AKC standard therefore it's what I'm supposing you would aim for in breeding. Not nessacarily aggressiveness towards other dogs, but it still looks like a strong dog that needs a strong personality! 

Therefore I say why it's not for me.


----------



## Guest

> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: mamagooseThe Akita is not for me either.
> 
> Personality: Can show aggressiveness to other dogs although not usually to people. However, they should be very cautious and protective.
> 
> Sounds like a little too much dog for me to take on.
> 
> FYI: Originating in Japan as a hunting dog.
> 
> Is a spiritual symbol of good health in Japan.
> 
> Helen Keller is credited for bringing the first Akita into the US. He died of distemper at 8 months. Her second was brought over from Japan despite the conflict at that time between the U.S. and Japan. He was her companion for the next 9 years.
> 
> 
> 
> And again to show how much a dog should be taken on a case by case basis, one of the nicest dogs I ever knew was an Akita named Zuma. "Zumy" was friend to all and freely wandered the town of Warren, Vermont where I lived at the time. He played with the local school kids and was a frequent visitor to my house to hangout with his buddy, my dog, Odin's Uncle Willie. Zuma was an icon in that town. Everybody loved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I agree all dogs are individuals. Although this is the temperment per the AKC standard therefore it's what I'm supposing you would aim for in breeding. Not nessacarily aggressiveness towards other dogs, but it still looks like a strong dog that needs a strong personality!
> 
> Therefore I say why it's not for me.
Click to expand...

Indeed, and exactly the point as to why Terriers and Chihuahuas aren't for me either - the usual breed characteristics.


----------



## Lynnemd

I have seen good dogs in all breeds but Chows and Pits worry me. I get a sense from both of unpredictable aggression - might be my own fear of one hurting me or one of my dogs - but that's the sense I get.

Like others, I also don't care for obnoxious little dogs either but in most instances, their annoying behavior is related to owner error versus a breed problem.


----------



## nadyahalim

Hi all,

Just like to say that its mostly the owner that I don't like, not really the dogs. It would be the owner's responsibility to train the dog, bla bla bla, to be able to go out in public and not annoy or hurt people, right? 

Then again, anything smaller than a mid-sized dog, I'd rather get a cat instead.

Not particularly fond of Shih Tzus, as they are a very popular breed over here, but not really taken care of... Lots of tear stains, and they stink to high heaven! They like to yip and bark and bug my dogs, who just look at them and think, "Ahhh.. An interactive toy Mum!!" Not to mention their owners who look at me as if my quiet and well-behaved GSD will go crazy and sic someone, while their loco Shih Tzu is chasing a toddler in the park...

I've had people tell me that I shouldn't take my dogs out because they are just big, so they can bite. Huh? What is that? My kids are well behaved, listen to my commands and would never hurt a fly. The small yappy dogs that are snarling at 'cha while its Momma carries it around isn't badly behaved?


----------



## Shandril2

> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> I wish people would give GOOD reasons for "disliking" a certain breed. Like BREED CHARACTERISTICS that would make that breed unsuitable for their liking. Not reasons like......"well such and such bit me"....."such dogs are too popular"....."this breed is not well-trained"...."this breed yaps all the time"......"this breed poops on my front porch".......and on and on and on. All those are characteristics of the OWNER not the breed.
> 
> It would be far more productive and really educational to everyone if we could post the main characteristics of the breed, what it was bred for, and what it is you dislike about those attributes.


This was intended as a lighthearted post, and people seem to be enjoying it as such.


----------



## nathalie1977

I am a little Rottweiler-phobic. I am always a little scared of them, especially the big males. I have never met one that gave me good reason to be scared, but their size really intimidates me and they are so reserved that I don't feel I can 'read' them like I can with most other dogs. That said, I do try to overcome my fear by petting them when I get a chance (if they are ok with that) but part of me is always ready to jump back









Interestingly, I've been around bigger dogs than Rotties (including Newfies) and not been scared. Rotties just look MEAN to me







I know it's totally irrational but there it is.

And I hate to jump in the bandwagon but I really dislike most toy-size dogs. They seem to have very thin nerves, are very jumpy and bark at the slightest provocation, and the sharp barks just hurt my ears. Plus a lot of them are overconfident and that bugs me too. I think Chi's and small terrier breeds are the primary ones in that group. I don't have a problem with pugs, for example, because every single one I've ever met has been a total lovebug, and their bark is too funny to be annoying (my sister has one).


----------



## SouthernBelle

Blue Heelers (except my Papaws trained one, that has a job)

Cocker Spaniels..... prefer the Cavaliers

Little Yappy Dogs

Mean dogs, not protective... Mean (including my neighbors Shepherd)


----------



## ldpeterson

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> I wish people would give GOOD reasons for "disliking" a certain breed. Like BREED CHARACTERISTICS that would make that breed unsuitable for their liking. Not reasons like......"well such and such bit me"....."such dogs are too popular"....."this breed is not well-trained"...."this breed yaps all the time"......"this breed poops on my front porch".......and on and on and on. All those are characteristics of the OWNER not the breed.
> 
> It would be far more productive and really educational to everyone if we could post the main characteristics of the breed, what it was bred for, and what it is you dislike about those attributes.
> 
> 
> 
> This was intended as a lighthearted post, and people seem to be enjoying it as such.
Click to expand...

Ok ok, I'll shut up!









I'm just a lover of all the creatures what can I say, and I get a little irritated when people blame the dogs for the owners dysfunction because the same thing happens to our beloved GSD's.









_* slipping out the back door quietly* _


----------



## jarn

> Originally Posted By: DianaM Beagles I wouldn't have unless my nearest neighbor lived very very far away or was a foxhunter and lives for the music of the hounds.


that's funny, our new neighbourhood has a beagle....i heard 'AWHOO! WHOO WHOO WHOO! AWHOOOO!' for 5 minutes before it actually came into view.







unfortunately, the house it lives in backs onto the neighbourhood park and when we go there in the evening (rare, b/c the baying drives me nuts) it starts to bay. but i actually think it's a really cute dog who's owners need to do something.

dogs i don't like:
i don't like small dogs. not intrinsically, but they're not for me. i like dogs as an animal that can come on trips with me backpacking and hiking, and running, and i just don't see a small dog being able to handle a lot of that physically. 

mind you....i ended up adopting a dog w/HD, so she doesn't run w/me and i've had to modify how hard my trips are hiking and backpacking, so i guess you aren't guaranteed w/a larger dog either. 

i also don't like labs, b/c i find they fit into two categories:
-aggressive (i blame the owner, not the dog, but about 80-90% of the dog aggression issues we've had (where the dog is not controlled) is w/labs.
-goofy - the happy ones seem like such big dumb happy dogs. luc can be a bit like that, but labs just blow me away. they don't seem all that discriminating. 

mind you, i would love to meet a working lab, b/c i think i'd probably really like that dog.


----------



## Skittles42

Little dogs like chiuaua's that think they're a big dog or dogs that slobber all over the place like st bernards yuck!!


----------



## nathalie1977

> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Shandril2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> I wish people would give GOOD reasons for "disliking" a certain breed. Like BREED CHARACTERISTICS that would make that breed unsuitable for their liking. Not reasons like......"well such and such bit me"....."such dogs are too popular"....."this breed is not well-trained"...."this breed yaps all the time"......"this breed poops on my front porch".......and on and on and on. All those are characteristics of the OWNER not the breed.
> 
> It would be far more productive and really educational to everyone if we could post the main characteristics of the breed, what it was bred for, and what it is you dislike about those attributes.
> 
> 
> 
> This was intended as a lighthearted post, and people seem to be enjoying it as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok, I'll shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a lover of all the creatures what can I say, and I get a little irritated when people blame the dogs for the owners dysfunction because the same thing happens to our beloved GSD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _* slipping out the back door quietly* _
Click to expand...

But it's not just a function of lack of training though. Smaller dog breeds tend to bark more and be more thin-nerved... they are easily excitable, which is why they are rated high as 'guard' dogs even if they are not good to PROTECT you (i.e. they will 'ring the alarm, so to speak). 

I don't know that you'd describe a Chi or a JRT as a 'bomb-proof' dog, even if it was 'well-trained.' They are NOT supposed to be calm, serene dogs.

Sometimes it IS the trait of a small breed of dog to be a certain way, just like GSDs have the trait of being generally aloof to people outside their own families but extremely affectionate toward their own, or that Retrievers love to swim. Are there exceptions? Sure. But dog breeds DO have certain characteristics, and that applies to big AND small dogs alike.


----------



## Catu

I don't like pears. I don't think pears are less fruit than any other nor I think people shouldn't eat pears. But don't even try to make me eat one.


----------



## Qyn

I don't dislike any dog breed - I love most dogs. There are individual dogs of even my favoured breeds that I'm glad I do not own and there are other breeds I would steer away from but I do not dislike them. When I became a groomer, I gained an awareness and appreciation of dog breeds that I would have otherwise had a bias against ... just because I did not have experience of the various individuals of that breed. 

Every dog has potential and that may surprise us when the dog has the opportunity to display its intelligence. I never wanted a small, white dog and we have one. He has social problems but (while it pains me to admit it) he learns quicker and sometimes more consistently than our GSD ... even after many years of prior disbehaviour. I do think the GSD is smarter and more responsive in many ways but I have to give the Maltese credit for the abilities he displays.

I do believe that each dog has to be taken on its merits and appreciated for its good points. Many owners endow their dog with unfavourable traits and that should be taken into account when judging a dog on the supposed traits of its breed - some of which never eventuate.


----------



## LARHAGE

> Originally Posted By: DianaMSo in other words, a Chihuahua is a cross between an Afghan hound and a very, very powerful Rottweiler and an Akita and stuffed into a ferret-sized package. That explains it!
> 
> I always like seeing the dog shows where they "spar" the terriers. It's neat to see them get pissed and square off! A true terrier is an awesome animal. Usually way too much for most people to own but they own them because they are small. They fail to realize that their personality and temperaments can be equal to or bigger than a civl, butt-busting, "screw the sleeve YOU are doing DOWN" working line GSD! They are bred to kill, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. They're bred to go underground in dark, tight, scary environments and take on cornered and terrified animals that will fight for their lives ferociously, not quit if they get bitten or scratched, and basically not quit until their quarry is outed and destroyed, either by the hunter or by the terrier itself. And they are bred to do this all day long, every day, for a full hunting season or all year round! Sure, many terriers are far removed from that temperament, but just as many still are full of that good ol' terrier piss n' vinegar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to go along on a working terrier hunt and see real earthwork in action. I'm sure I'd be handed a shovel to assist in digging out, though.




BIBGO!!!! That is exactly why I will ALWAYS have Terriers, JRT's at that. I live on a mini-ranch and they are awesome varmint control, in fact they put my barn cats to shame, some people said why have a samll dog if you could have cats, well you could have the size of the cat, with the love, companionship, intelligence and joy for life of an awesome little dog that can do it all, my Jacks romp with 4 Shepherds and hold their own, they kill mice, gophers, lizards, snakes, any bug I so much as point at, than at the end of the day comes in and jumps on my lap and snuggles like the greatest little stuffed animal on earth. I LOVE the breed. They also are the clowns of the dog world and no breed makes me laugh out loud more than the Jacks do. They are absolute laugh riot!


----------



## lhczth

Poodles and all of their crosses. Like someone else said, the breeds with beards. MOST tiny things. Heck, I think it would be easier to list the breeds I like.


----------



## kbigge

Pit Bulls, not b/c of their alleged "aggression issue", I just think they are ugly as sin. I also don't like terriers much, or any small dog that's high strung. I also can't stand Chinese Crested - ick...


----------



## CWhite

TOM_Z is that you? You have confused me with your new monniker.


----------



## Guest

Yep, it's me.


----------



## Amaruq

I doubt I would ever own a "small" dog. I like hearty, rugged type dogs. Ironoc that 98% of my "favorite" dogs are in the working and herding groups. 

There are some breeds I have met several different dogs and never liked any of them like corgis and bloodhounds. Akita's, Sher Peis and Chow Chows are hard for me to read so I will personally limit my encounters with them. Kramer gets a waiver from that rule.







The toy breeds I am too afraid I might accidently step on them and kill them.

It is unlikely that I would ever own a dog smaller than a Border Collie.


----------



## Catu

Every time in those threads people talk about chis I remember this:


----------



## Rachel

I


----------



## Rachel

Sorry

I love the jack russells, or as the AKC calls them, Parson Russell Terriers, they are big dogs in a small body, we have two GSD, a young 2 year old male and an older 7 year female. Our terrier is 3 years old. She loves to go to ground, and I do earthdog events with her. She completely holds her own with the GSD, they don't mess with her. Last week, we were at a dog show, and a rottweiller came up from behind and sniffer her, talk to about being pissed off, poor rottie, didn't quite know what to make of her. 

She's, like a lot of terriers, are strong willed, unafraid. She is the most difficult of our pack then the three others put together. We also have a lab, who constantly finds herself on the bottom of the totum pole, but she doesn't seem to care. Terriers are my favorites, but I agree they are not for everyone. She is very comical at times, but is also a fierce hunter.


----------



## jakobi

I'm not a fan of the breeds that tend to be the nasty ones (Pitt Bull, Doberman, Mastiffs, Chow...ect)


----------



## Lin

Actually pit bulls are incredibly sweet dogs. They were nicknamed the nanny dog, and are wonderful with children and protective of their owners. Its the same issue in pitts and dobies as with GSDs, people ruin them and breed poor temperament to make big scary guard dogs. They are very similar to the GSD in their love and protection for their family.


----------



## jakobi

> Originally Posted By: LinActually pit bulls are incredibly sweet dogs. They were nicknamed the nanny dog, and are wonderful with children and protective of their owners. Its the same issue in pitts and dobies as with GSDs, people ruin them and breed poor temperament to make big scary guard dogs. They are very similar to the GSD in their love and protection for their family.


Humm i'll take your word on it







It seems like daily kids are getting attacked and killed by Pitts.


----------



## jakobi

> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirlPit Bulls, not b/c of their alleged "aggression issue", I just think they are ugly as sin. I also don't like terriers much, or any small dog that's high strung. I also can't stand Chinese Crested - ick...


The Chinese are pretty icky looking! My mom has two Chihuahua's and they've never been high strung.... just nasty to anyone outside of the family (chi nature).


----------



## Lin

Its because of people unfortunately, not because of the breed. The bias against the breed is because of being used as fighting dogs. However, their aggression is dog aggression and completely different from people aggression. But people breed badly temperament dogs, abuse the dogs, to make them big and scary. Same thing with dobies, same thing with rots, same thing with GSDs. All breeds are highly intelligent and loyal. Its incredibly sad and sickening. A friend of mine does pit bull rescue, she has 8 pitts living in her house and all are as friendly as can be. I raised and trained a pit bull for my roommate some years back. I have a bumper sticker on my truck that says "Punish the DEED not the BREED". Pits are becoming more and more popular these days as service and police dogs as well. Its so sad about the reputation.


----------



## DianaM

Pits were bred to be excellent with people and kids, just... not quite so good with dogs, to put it mildly. They have characteristics to put a good working dog to shame but these have worked against them every step of the way when people breed them for all the wrong reasons. A good breed has now turned into a feared breed. It's a shame. One of the first American war dogs was a pit bull type. 

http://www.governorsfootguard.com/stubby/


----------



## kbigge

> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirlPit Bulls, not b/c of their *alleged* "aggression issue", I just think they are ugly as sin.


 

Geez, guys...I purposely put the word "alleged" in there b/c I know that the hype is not necessarily the case, and I figured you would see that I was not one of the people who thought they are always aggressive! .....Peace!


----------



## Lin

Yes, but Dorothy said she isn't a fan of the breeds that tend to be nasty. So I was explaining that they are not nasty by breed, but nasty as a result of the owners. Don't worry, there's peace!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI doubt I would ever own a "small" dog. I like hearty, rugged type dogs. Ironoc that 98% of my "favorite" dogs are in the working and herding groups.
> 
> There are some breeds I have met several different dogs and never liked any of them like corgis and bloodhounds. Akita's, Sher Peis and Chow Chows are hard for me to read so I will personally limit my encounters with them. Kramer gets a waiver from that rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toy breeds I am too afraid I might accidently step on them and kill them.
> 
> It is unlikely that I would ever own a dog smaller than a Border Collie.










Kramer says thanks!

He also says it's easy to read Chow-Chows and their mixes, always suspect they are up to something and you should be okay.









I dislike breeds with other animal aggression written into their standard, or as a common trait. As much as I love the look of an Akita, or the Malamute, it's just not my cup of tea. So that eliminates almost all terriers as well. People aggression is fine...just don't look at my dogs funny.


----------



## Shandril2

I also think Pits are the ugliest things! Look like pig-demon-dogs or something .... but then I've never been a terrier fan.


----------



## jakobi

> Originally Posted By: LinIts because of people unfortunately, not because of the breed. The bias against the breed is because of being used as fighting dogs. However, their aggression is dog aggression and completely different from people aggression. But people breed badly temperament dogs, abuse the dogs, to make them big and scary. Same thing with dobies, same thing with rots, same thing with GSDs. All breeds are highly intelligent and loyal. Its incredibly sad and sickening. A friend of mine does pit bull rescue, she has 8 pitts living in her house and all are as friendly as can be. I raised and trained a pit bull for my roommate some years back. I have a bumper sticker on my truck that says "Punish the DEED not the BREED". Pits are becoming more and more popular these days as service and police dogs as well. Its so sad about the reputation.


Police dogs? Really? I've never seen a Pitt as a police dog in my life (not saying it can't happen).


----------



## jakobi

> Originally Posted By: LinYes, but Dorothy said she isn't a fan of the breeds that tend to be nasty. So I was explaining that they are not nasty by breed, but nasty as a result of the owners. Don't worry, there's peace!


No worries, it's all good here


----------



## jarn

pit as a police dog: 
http://www.pitbulllovers.com/pitbull-rescue-neville-bomb-dog.html

also a good point about why BSL is idiotic!!!!

i was planning on getting a pit or staffy, when i saw luc's pic and fell in love....so i ended up being all interested in GSDs. but i wanted to get a pit or staffy b/c of how great their temperaments are. we have a staffy next door and it's just the greatest dog. 

also....ugly? i think they're GORGEOUS! i'm not a fan of the smaller terriers, but pits and staffys....they've got those grinning mouths and are so muscular - i think they're some of the best looking dogs around.


----------



## ThreeDogs

I am so surprised to see the people calling the Pits Ugly!!!! No Way!!!! The sweetest dogs ever....If not for the dog aggression that a lot of them have, I would add one in a heartbeat.

Look at that little face


















I don't generally like small dogs but for me it's not a breed thing, it's a dog thing. I have met some wonderful small dogs that I would love to have and some larger ones I wouldn't.


----------



## StGeorgeK9

I have to agree with you Lyn on the Pits, I dont personally like them but it's not because they have a bad rep, they look funny to me. But the ones I have been around have always been very sweet. Little wiggle worms...


----------



## towtrip

> Quote: Police dogs? Really? I've never seen a Pitt as a police dog in my life (not saying it can't happen).


Check out BADRAP. They have information about Police K-9 pits.

Quite frankly, I've met several friendly, personable pits ... I just think they're kinda ugly. sorry.

I can't stand Min Pins .... uggh. Every single one I've met has been completely obnoxious ... climbing on top of tables, snarking at all the other dogs in the house, picking fights, biting people. Maybe it's the owners, I don't know. But I could certainly do without seeing another min pin. 

Poms ... the two that live across the street spend literally hours each day running in circles and yapping. My dog stares at them like they're from a completely different planet.


----------



## jarn

Susan F said:


> Quote: Poms ... the two that live across the street spend literally hours each day running in circles and yapping. My dog stares at them like they're from a completely different planet.
> 
> 
> 
> heh....not that they'd be obsessive though.
> 
> we saw a pom on a walk this weekend. it's owner was holding it while it barked at us, and she said to her friend with pride 'she always barks at the big dogs.'
> ....okaaaaay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she said 'look! the big dogs are leaving! good job!'
> i wanted to turn around and say 'that's b/c we're _WALKING _ ' but just kept on going....yup, your dog sure scared off mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always think....the toy breeds are so cute. shame about the owners.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lin

Susan, my dad has 3 min pins lol. They are well behaved though. My dad is a big dog person, my love of GSDs started because of the GSD my dad had when I was a kid. I hate most small dog people, not the dogs. The kind that sit there "awww, look, he's snarling! Isn't that adorable?" My dad had a problem with the first min pin being aggressive, both people and dogs. But that was lack of socialization caused by his girlfriend who refused to take the dog to meet anyone. They realized it was a problem when he bit Tessa, catching her eyelid and pulling it away from her face for a moment before letting go. He sought out a trainer immediately. Now the only problem I have is this...









And here's a pit bull that I trained, she was my roommates dog and as a puppy I was the only one that leash trained, house trained etc her. This photo is with my roommates son, the dog is 6 now.


----------



## law1558

Poodles - too girly...I don't like their "prancing" but I've heard they're very intelligent.

And I agree with who ever said it first....any breed that fits in a purse - ugh!


----------



## mistimp

While there are many breeds I would not own (mostly purse dogs), the only one I dislike is the Chow. The only dog to ever scare me was a Chow. I had no idea it was there until it charged at me from under a trailer at a trail riding place I had gone to. They had a lot of dogs running loose in the yard and they were all great. Then this giant Chow came out from under the trailer dragging a really heavy chain, thicker than the anchor chain on my fathers boat. I am sure he would have tried to kill me if he had been off that chain. Now I just can't stand them.


----------



## elfwofle

> Originally Posted By: Dorothy
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: LinIts because of people unfortunately, not because of the breed. The bias against the breed is because of being used as fighting dogs. However, their aggression is dog aggression and completely different from people aggression. But people breed badly temperament dogs, abuse the dogs, to make them big and scary. Same thing with dobies, same thing with rots, same thing with GSDs. All breeds are highly intelligent and loyal. Its incredibly sad and sickening. A friend of mine does pit bull rescue, she has 8 pitts living in her house and all are as friendly as can be. I raised and trained a pit bull for my roommate some years back. I have a bumper sticker on my truck that says "Punish the DEED not the BREED". Pits are becoming more and more popular these days as service and police dogs as well. Its so sad about the reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Police dogs? Really? I've never seen a Pitt as a police dog in my life (not saying it can't happen).
Click to expand...

Popsicle is a drug dog, he is a pit that was rescued during a raid, a police officer found him in a trashbg stuffed in a freezer that was sitting on the side of the house (no, it was not plugged in thankfully), and there were signs that he was used as a bai dog. Well, the officer took him home, got him better and then they worked with training him for policework. He has gotten many bad guys and stopped many, many pounds of drugs from being distributed here in the states. Here is his story.... http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/articles/popsicle.html

I remember seeing that on Animal Planet a few years back.


----------



## elfwofle

As to what breeds I dislike......
black chowchows- because I was bitten by one, and I have never been able to trust another one, however (as stupid as it sounds) I am for the most part ok with the cream colored ones, but still a bit cautious.

and Chihuahua's and Pomeranians- I dislike those little ankle-biters and their yippyness. (I honestly believe that if every dog bite was reported, to include the little dogs who are most often not reported; the chihuahua would take the cake)

The only other breed I dont care for is the schnauzer, only because their high pitch bark gives me a headache, other than that they are ok.


----------



## jetdog

Hey, prancing poodles are cute, their proud little gait is adorable IMO. Don't care for the overdone hairdo's but overall they're a smart personable little dog. And VERY easy to train.
All the people who don't like the little breeds on here, sigh, it makes me sad. I see the little breeds being judged just the same as our wonderful GSDs, there's a lot of people out there biased against them too. I've met tons people who have weird apprehensions about GSDs (they turn on you, a friend was bitten as a kid, they're fear biters, etc.) and I've met those who think all little dogs are yappy ankle biters. Give them ALL a chance people, just because you see some that are true to their stereotypes, realize that they are not all that way. Big or little. OK, stepping off my soapbox now, sorry, couldn't help myself...
Breeds that I dislike, hmm, really none, I'd have to meet the dogs but... I don't think I'd want to own a Shar-Pei (too many skin issues) or a Neapolitan Mastiff (too drooly and just plain ugly, lol). Oh, and never met a reliably housebroken Chi, that would be an issue for me as an owner.


----------



## sleachy

I have been avoiding this post because I don't know how to say this in a politically correct way! I will try...
I have absolutely no use for pit bulls or mixes thereof. I am against BSL except in the case of pits. Sorry.







Maybe that's because of my experiences as an Animal Control Officer. I have had to deal with too many nasty pits. And, I have no use for a dog that was developed to fight and kill other dogs.








Sorry to spew out the hate!
Ok..now that I got that out...let me prove that I am also a snob...
I also do not like mix breeds! Or dogs with floppy ears!


----------



## elfwofle

> Originally Posted By: jetdog
> All the people who don't like the little breeds on here, sigh, it makes me sad. I see the little breeds being judged just the same as our wonderful GSDs, there's a lot of people out there biased against them too. I've met tons people who have weird apprehensions about GSDs (they turn on you, a friend was bitten as a kid, they're fear biters, etc.) and I've met those who think all little dogs are yappy ankle biters. Give them ALL a chance people, just because you see some that are true to their stereotypes, realize that they are not all that way. Big or little. OK, stepping off my soapbox now, sorry, couldn't help myself...


Im not saying "all" little dogs are bad, I just have found that they are quicke to bite/nip than the big dogs (mainly because they are small and afraid of being steped on). I can honestly say that I do give all dogs a chance, and I do know a chihuahua, and she is not a yippy ankle-biter. _All _ dogs have varying personalities, just like people.


----------



## melonyjhsn

Poor Casey… A terrier and a little yapper! Don’t think she’ll have a fan club here









I do understand why people are not fond of little dogs. They are rarely socialized as well as larger breeds and people can get away with it and still take them just about anywhere. That being said, they do make good dogs and they can add a lot to any household. Casey is a sweetheart! She loves people and she loves other dogs. She's been stepped on and run over a few times but she doesn’t hesitate to jump in during play time. That's why I picked a terrier when I was looking for a small dog. I wanted something with a little spunk that would be able to keep up with the big guys. 

Mac and Casey









Annie and Casey









I can’t say I dislike any breed outright though there are a few that I would never own. All of them have already showed up on this list at least once.


----------



## RubyTuesday

There are a lot of little dogs I like though I dislike the incessant barking they're prone to.

I can't abide smooshed faces. IMO, every dog is constitutionally ENTITLED to a *real nose*. I also don't like slobber mouth DROOOOLING ala St Bernards but I do like Newfies. Go figure!

I'm also not partial to merle coloring, spotting, dwarfism, excessive baggy skin, most scent hounds, short hard coats, docking & cropping. 

St Bernards suffered badly from a 70s popularity explosion & the temperament is still dicey in far too many. Nothing like an unstable Sumo wrestler!

I like Poodles. Such clever, personable souls. I hate poodle cuts. They're a breed I prefer to admire from a remove.

Ditto pits. I 2nd(or 3rd?) ugly as sin, but they're GREAT dogs. Not a dog I want, but one I enjoy & admire.

I think they're gorgeous, but Goldens bore me. Labs are nice enough but also dull dogs (JMO) 

On the ugly as sin remarks...I (sort of) inherited an American Bulldog. Not a dog I'd ever choose, but here she is & she's probably mine forever. (Officially she's my daughter's dog). She came with her share of baggage & had some dominance aggression problems as well as being Not Good with cats & the muttchkins but she's a FAST, willing learner who's made impressive progress on almost all fronts. I'm genuinely liking her (a lot), but my private names for her are Beulah, Ms Piggy or Funny Face. She is soooo butt ugleeee. And yet numerous people have told me in awed tones what a drop dead gorgeous hunka dog she is!!! They aren't just being polite. They haven't complimented my GSDs or muttchkins on their looks. Truly another case of 'the eye of the beholder'...


----------



## VALIUM

I tried alot but no wayyy...I dislike schnauzers, especially miniature ones..


----------



## Dohhhhh

BEAGLES!............hounds in general.


----------



## Dohhhhh

> Originally Posted By: Susan F
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Police dogs? Really? I've never seen a Pitt as a police dog in my life (not saying it can't happen).
> 
> 
> 
> Check out BADRAP. They have information about Police K-9 pits.
> 
> Quite frankly, I've met several friendly, personable pits ... I just think they're kinda ugly. sorry.
> 
> I can't stand Min Pins .... uggh. Every single one I've met has been completely obnoxious ... climbing on top of tables, snarking at all the other dogs in the house, picking fights, biting people. Maybe it's the owners, I don't know. But I could certainly do without seeing another min pin.
> 
> Poms ... the two that live across the street spend literally hours each day running in circles and yapping. My dog stares at them like they're from a completely different planet.
Click to expand...

You must have met my daughters Min Pin LOL Pegged him to a T!!!!! What a little PITA!


----------



## nitetrane98

"I do not like Chow's, they are unreadable, they are the only breed that I will not work with."

Exactly my feeling. When I was in LE, I gained the somewhat dubious distinction of being the "go to" guy for calls where there were barking, aggressive looking dogs involved. For whatever reason, I could read them and most of them responded to me positively, except for Chows. They are reknowned for their, "one dog, one owner" aloof attitude and I suppose if I owned one I would likely feel differently. The only dog bite I have ever had was from an overzealous K-9 who climbed the sleeve in training. All of the rest of the close calls have involved Chows. And perhaps in their defense they were all tied to a tree near the front door in various states of health. It may not be fair to dislike them, as a breed, but it is what it is. I don't feel this way about any other breed.

One little anecdote about big and little dogs. We had a call to check on the welfare of an elderly lady who's daughter had been unable to get a hold of her. The place was fenced and gated and on the other side of the fence was a Great Dane, a St. Bernard, a Rottie and a Pekingese all raising **** like no tomorrow. The responding officer had called me and after talking with the big guys a bit and after seeing no hackles or aggressive signs I opened the gate and went in, slapping my thigh and they all fell in line for a little "walkie". You guessed it, little furball had to take a nip at my ankles. The lady was OK and was so absolutely astounded that there was somebody knocking at her door, she called 911 to report it without ever going to the door. I've often wondered if her sense of security was forever completely shattered.


----------



## Liesje

I don't like any breed w/ hair hanging off their face, size doesn't matter (Schnauzer, Bouv, many terriers of all sizes....). If hair on the face is long or requires grooming, trimming....no thanks. I just don't like that type of curly/rough/longer coat. The ONLY dog with such a coat that I have any interest in is the Berger Picard.


----------



## nitetrane98

"St Bernards suffered badly from a 70s popularity explosion & the temperament is still dicey in far too many."

So true. Seems like popularity has been the bane of so many good breeds. Our beloved GSD's went through it in the 50's-60's then the Doberman's became the poster "psycho dogs". The world was introduced to barking, whirling dervishes called Collies. Then the Cocker Spaniels went from great little dogs to vicious snappers and biters. Rottweilers have began to show temperament problems. The TV show "Frazier" introduced the world to JRTs. Will they be next to show up in the shelters? 

One can only wonder how badly the indiscriminate breeders can screw up an already hardheaded, stubborn breed like the Beagle. With the Westminster win by the Beagle, Uno, they have popped up on the radar again. Beagle puppies peg the "Cute-o-meter" and few prospective owners realize they are buying a future roto-tiller with built in foghorn on legs. Of course there is the Snoopy factor to contend with also.


----------



## ldpeterson

> Quote: Beagle puppies peg the "Cute-o-meter" and few prospective owners realize they are buying a future roto-tiller with built in foghorn on legs.


I cracked up when I read this. As a beagle owner it is sooooo true!


----------



## Shandril2

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI don't like any breed w/ hair hanging off their face, size doesn't matter (Schnauzer, Bouv, many terriers of all sizes....). If hair on the face is long or requires grooming, trimming....no thanks. I just don't like that type of curly/rough/longer coat.


Oh yeah same here. It's like an old bearded man at a diner counter eating eggs over easy (dippy eggs) ... yuck!


----------



## mjbgsd

The only breed of dog I don't like, are the ones that weren't bred to do anything. I have a poodle and they are SMART. Poodles were bred to hunt in waters, that cut they have in the show ring wasn't just a fashion statement, it was ment to cover there most presious(sp?) organs from the cold. Terriers were bred to go under ground and hunt things like badgers. Bulldogs were bred to hold onto a bull's snout and the blood would roll down their face and away from their nose, of course today, the show people have completely ruined their structure... Pekignese, as ugly as they are, were bred to lay inside a sleeve of a higher person and when someone went to shake their hand and the dog were to bite, that ment that person was a bad omen. Salukis known as the oldest breed dating back to the bible, a hound, have not changed for thousands of years and are still bred to run and hunt in there native birth place. Beautiful animal I must say. Neapolitans were bred to gaurd with the romans but in the family, become a sweet docile dog that can act on a dime from a threat to the family. 
Now the Chinese Crested is one dog that I see as useless and a breed that I think looks ugly. They were mostly bred to be eaten or control some vermin on ships but that's also what cats were used for and did much better job at it. I just don't like looking at a hairless dog, of course the powder puff version looks better but still ugly...


----------



## sergekel

> Originally Posted By: NatI am a little Rottweiler-phobic........... Rotties just look MEAN to me


I hear you on this. As a previous owner of 2 awesome Rotties....I don't share the same feelings on that particular breed. But I feel exactly that way about Dobies.

When I was a kid, there was a Dobie that lived on a chain and it was MEAN. The chain ended like an inch from the sidewalk. We had to walk past it to go to school everyday. 

I always just waited for the chain to snap and he'd get his chance to kill us all. I have always been petrified of them since, every one.

Now, that sure isn't fair, cause I am sure that there are lots of Dobies that are fantastic. As a matter of fact, when I was researching breeds...... when my second Rottie was getting up in years and was getting kinda feeble...I asked the vet what breed he recommended for a family. He said Dobie. I said, "Forget it!"

So, sorry, Dobies. I don't like any of you cause one scared me as a kid. 

I also don't like dogs that their owners treat like toy dolls. I don't care what breed or size the dog is.


----------



## IliamnasQuest

I don't know that I actually dislike any particular breeds, but there are many that I wouldn't own. I think there's a certain amount of chemistry that happens between people and their choice of breeds, and when that chemistry isn't there (for whatever reason) then it's just best to not have that breed.

For me, that lack of chemistry includes most sporting breeds (would never want a lab or spaniel), most hounds, most terriers. I prefer dogs with ears that stand up - it's just a visual that I really like, and feel that it makes the dog look more alert. 

These types of threads always get a number of people who dislike the chow breed, and I understand that. I just want to say that I've owned three chows now (still do), have worked with many others, have been to the chow nationals twice and mingled with hundreds of chows each time - and the majority have been nice, calm, non-aggressive dogs. The proper chow temperament does NOT include aggression, but unfortunately (just like with the GSD) there are breeders out there who are not breeding for temperament and who are not socializing properly when the pups are young. And like the GSD's who are shy and fearful and aggressive, the "mean" chows are the ones that people tend to remember.

I don't find chows unreadable at all. You just need to really understand body language. They do have a very upright stance (straight hocks and tightly curved tail help with that image) as well as having a very direct stare. But when you look past that, they also have definite body language that is not that different from any other breed. Many trainers have a hard time with this and I always wonder why - if they're truly good at what they do, these types of breeds should not be any more of a challenge than any other breed.

My first chow earned five obedience titles (including her CDX, with seven first places in all-breed shows and scores in the mid to upper 190's), four agility titles, her BH, herding certification, and was a frequent visitor to the nursing home. My second chow - an adoption when she was 14 months old - earned her agility titles and also visited the nursing home. My third chow - Khana - had her RE and CD before the age of three and was certified as a therapy dog before the age of two. In the past 16 years, NO ONE has met my chows and not thought they were wonderfully gentle, sweet dogs. It's partly in the genetics and partly in the handling.

If anyone needs to meet a nice chow, feel free to head to Alaska to visit one of mine (and get some of that good ol' king fishing in too .. *L*).

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

I realy don't care for the Wiener Dog...I got bit by once when I was young and never got over it!! People think that it's funny, I have 2 big GSD's, but won't go near one of those dogs!!!


----------



## mjbgsd

Not to be mean but the thing I don't understand, is why people are still afraid of dogs that have done something hurtful to the person and then years later into adulthood, people are still scared of them. I've been biten so many times as a dog groomer by GSD, poodle, yorkie, rotts, and an ACD. I'm not afraid of any of those breeds because it was a DOG. People need to think dog first and breed last. It's not fair to those 'breeds' to hate against them just because one of them didn't have the right temeperament.
I know what you mean Melanie, my friend wants to get a chow and everyone around her who isn't a show fanatic is always telling her how mean those breeds are. Why can't people go out and meet a LOT of those breeds they are scared of at a show and ask questions about them and pet them? It would help people get to know the breeds they are scared of and see that not all of them are mean scary dogs...


----------



## Qyn

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdNot to be mean but the thing I don't understand, is why people are still afraid of dogs that have done something hurtful to the person and then years later into adulthood, people are still scared of them. I've been biten so many times as a dog groomer by GSD, poodle, yorkie, rotts, and an ACD. I'm not afraid of any of those breeds because it was a DOG. People need to think dog first and breed last. It's not fair to those 'breeds' to hate against them just because one of them didn't have the right temeperament.
> I know what you mean Melanie, my friend wants to get a chow and everyone around her who isn't a show fanatic is always telling her how mean those breeds are. Why can't people go out and meet a LOT of those breeds they are scared of at a show and ask questions about them and pet them? It would help people get to know the breeds they are scared of and see that not all of them are mean scary dogs...


Not everyone has the opportunity to mix with a lot of different dog breeds so the memories linger. As a groomer myself, I changed a lot of my preconcieved, ill-thought out, misconceptions about different dog breeds as I got to see the dogs as individuals not as a breed. In fact , I grew up with English Cocker Spaniels and my first ever bite (really, there have only been two that connected) was with a cocker cross and, therefore, the bite was only associated with the dog not the breed - without the prior association with great dogs, my feelings could have been different. BTW, the groomer I learnt from absolutely <span style="color: #CC0000">hated</span> all cockers so ... who knows what coloured her bias.


----------



## RubyTuesday

A JRT breeder I talked to some yrs ago lamented the fact that in her youth there was no such thing as a bad (American) Cocker & today it's almost impossible to get a good one.

Cavaliers...A lovely little dog with a delightful personality who is fighting an uphill battle to not succumb to the heart probs rampant in the breed.

Chows are a breed that I'd acquire very, very carefully if I wanted one. Good ones undoubtedly exist but the breed is rife with bad examples. Unfortunately, I think the GSD is in much the same situation.


----------



## Papanapa

I don't care for any dogs with bulging eyes. They just look creepy to me. I am laughing as I type this because it's something that bugs me a lot. I just want to pop their eyes back into their head and say, "There, you look so much better now!"


----------



## Shandril2

> Originally Posted By: Kelli_Castro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: NatI am a little Rottweiler-phobic........... Rotties just look MEAN to me
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on this. As a previous owner of 2 awesome Rotties....I don't share the same feelings on that particular breed. But I feel exactly that way about Dobies.
> 
> When I was a kid, there was a Dobie that lived on a chain and it was MEAN. The chain ended like an inch from the sidewalk. We had to walk past it to go to school everyday.
> 
> I always just waited for the chain to snap and he'd get his chance to kill us all. I have always been petrified of them since, every one.
Click to expand...

When I was a child I was cornered in my goat's stall for hours by a Dobie (until someone came to find me). That neighbor's dog was nasty .... 
The only dog I was ever bitten by was a GSD.
Now, today, GSD's & Dobies are my two favorite breeds! Wonder why?
















Since that childhood experience - I never met a Dobie that wasn't steady. Unfortunately, can't say that for GSD's 









In my neighborhood there is a couple that has a Boxer (looks more like a big Pitt - but what do I know about how large Boxers get) ... that scares us. The guy gets dragged around the sidewalks by this dog & it lunges at everybody with it's huge jaws snapping.
DANGEROUS DOG!


----------



## Fodder

don't get me wrong. i'll play with any puppy and if a dog belongs to a friend or relative i can learn to love it... but the breeds that just urk me whether its because i dont like the way they look, i dont think they have a "purpose" are too high strung, are difficult, or just not intelligent enough for me... here is the list: (in order more or less)

standard poodles (esp the white ones)
dalmations
huskies
chow
sharpei
greyhounds
shiba inu
pugs
jack russell

a lot of the toy breeds i'm just indifferent to. they dont really "count" to me, but thats mostly because the owners rarely treat them like dogs.

last but not least, designer breeds annoy me. i'd never be able to tell anyone i have a "labradoodle" or "puggle" and keep a straight face.


----------



## Cooper&me

Akitas


----------



## wolfstraum

I like the GSD looks, standing ears, medium large size, and the temperament (as per the standard).

I dislike yippy hyper little dogs - esp Jack Russels - and yes, that is probably unfair as it is based on the ones owned by friends...most of the terriers I meet, I don't like. I have met nice Poms, but that is about the only small breed I have seen that I think has a personality that is not hyper - I knew a dark dark sable colored one who must have been a reincarnated GSD. 

I think alot of the sporting breeds are attractive - Gordens, Irish, English Setters - but not crazy about Labs or Goldens.

Really - the only thing I want to own is Shepherds.

Lee


----------



## littledmc17

I grew up with big dogs. 

So anything under 70 pounds is a cat to me. My friend has a pomerainian she is a cutie but yips at everything and drives me nuts.


----------



## KCandMace

Personally for myself dog's I wouldn't have would be big droolers and small useless toy breeds. While I Love the look of the hugs mastiff's and Danes, I don't want one because of the drool.
The reason for the "useless" toy breeds is because they are useless. They have lost their function to work. Now ask me what I do like that is not a GSD! There are plenty on that list but the budget just isn't there to own one of each.


----------



## sklippstein

Any ankle biters I dislike, along with chows and pits.


----------



## ldpeterson

> Originally Posted By: KCandMace
> The reason for the "useless" toy breeds is because they are useless.


They are not useless if they bring joy into someones life.









Sounds like a pretty good purpose to me!


----------



## itsajdamnit

i typically dislike any breed under 40 pounds. Except dachshunds, but i think that's just because i can't get over them hunting badgers. My favorite breed are almost all of German origins. I was a little surprised when i realized it but the Germans just know what I like. German shepherd dogs are my favorites of course, but i love great danes and boxers and weimaraners, dobermans, giant schnauzers. Outside of German breeds I prefer dogs that still have that wolf look, like huskies and malamutes, belgian malinois, dutch shepherd, and similar breeds. 


A happy dog has a job.


----------



## BeanieMum

I cannot think of a breed that i dislike. There are many that dont appeal to me. The breed that i least like the LOOK of is the Schnauzer.. Their faces are just strange! To be honest, out of all dog breeds, the Schnauzer is the one that i have had the most bad experiences with... The only dog that has ever tried to attack me was a Schnauzer. I still don't dislike the breed though... I know that friendly Scnauzers DO exist (if raised right)...


I saw some people mention that they dislike Rotties or Pitties.. I ADORE both or them breeds. Pitties are so clever, loyal and people friendly (if raised right)... Ive had nothing but good experiences with Pitties (although there is no that many around here because of BSL). We tend to see Staffies more often but they are SO similar ( in temperment) to APBT's! I also think that they are a gorgeous looking dog! Rotties are too. To me, they have a steady, calm nature (if raised right). They seem to take in everything in their surroundings and have such a clever look in their eye.... I want a Rottie one day!


Many, MANY breed's are just NOT the breed for me, in one way or another. GSD's are one of the only breeds that i adore everything about (Working Line GSD's, that is). 



I had to edit to say that i can understand people disliking Pit Bulls when there are people breeding dogs like these: http://www.kinnemankennels.com/males.html (click the link and scroll down). Poor, poor dogs.. Thats all i can say


----------



## Yvette

God! Did I say I dislike Shiba Inus! I've got my Mom's Shiba for the time being. Just waiting for a foster home to open up at the rescue he is going too. He is way too feral for me. I can't stand the traits this dog has! Very pushy with my girls. He'll take a toy from them & tease & when they go for it, he'll threaten them. Tears stuffies to bits! He doesn't like to be crated (I do it anyways). Very tempermental towards people, unless DaKota or Glitzie says hi to them. Then he is fine. I hate his high pitched bark! I would never own one myself. His whining sounds like a baby bird in distress. Freaks me out everytime.


----------



## Rika_Tula

There aren't any breeds specifically that I don't like. I can't tolerate small dogs that don't know how to be quiet though...the voice of a small, barky dog grates on my last nerve.







Large, barky dogs, however, don't hold the same power over me, lol.


----------



## Wolfie

There is not a breed out there that I dislike. The owners are the ones I can't stand.

People just don't bother doing research before buying the breed of their choice. So their dog ends up out of control or the coat is a mess. (matted, stinks etc..)

Now mix breeds, I don't care for Labradoodles/Goldendoodles. It seems there are so many purebred dogs available that have the same appearance or coat type.


----------



## Mandalay

I dont care for small furry dogs, which means anything smaller than 35 pounds or so with a lot of fur. Anything smaller than a Bearded Collie. I was bit by our pet Lhasa when I was about 5 and since then I dont let any small furry dog get near my face. I have a hard time letting my daughter go up and pet other peoples small furries, but I back off as long as the dog seems ok and the people have said it is alright as i dont want her to grow up with this fear. I am ok with smooth coated small dog, though.

I love any big dog. Definitely a big dog person. We ran into four Dogo Argentinos the other day while we were out and I could not believe how beautiful (and well behaved) these dogs were even though they practically looked me in the eye.


----------



## cgarrity

Dogs of any breed, size, shape, color with excessive coats like Old English Sheepdogs, Maltese, Pekes, Lhasas, Komondor, Puli, Rough Collies,etc. I haven't been around dogs with excessive coats that don't have a very severe odor. I couldn't imagine owning anything that is a constant challenge for coat odor control.


----------



## littledmc17

agreed wolfie!!!
not a big fan of little yippers a friend of mine has a pomerianian she is a dorable but OMG never shuts up. Does not listen to my friend.
Dogs are dogs when they weigh over 50 pounds


----------



## SunCzarina

I don't really dislike many breeds. Usually it's the owners lack of training that makes me dislike a specific dog, not the breed in general.

exceptions:
Goldens, too happy, never met a smart one.

Min Pins, yap yap yap

basset hounds are just indescribably wierd


----------



## Rika_Tula

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> exceptions:
> Goldens, too happy, never met a smart one.


Having shared my home with three and worked with countless Golden Retrievers over the years, this statement is untrue - they are neither "too happy" nor are they "not smart." In truth, well-bred Goldens are highly intelligent and make wonderful companions due to their people-oriented nature and their willingness to please.

I could care less about your opinion in regard to Goldens but your statement about the breed is completely incorrect and that I do care about.


----------



## chevysmom

There are many dog breeds that just do *not* appeal to me...dashunds, schnauzers, puli, boston terriers, pugs, chi, and I really could go on and on. And the whole "designer breed" thing I just don't get...


----------



## halley05

I don't care for the owners of small dogs. They seem to adopt the attitute their dogs are scared of big dogs and therefore it is fine for the small dogs to challenge the larger dogs. That is a big peeve of mine!

There is no reason a small dog can't behave just as good as a larger dog. Well, one reason--the owners.


----------



## sprzybyl

I know Poodles are supposedly very intelligent, but I just think they are ugly =P It would never stop me from loving one, but I just giggle every time I see one.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I dislike Sharpei's. I was traumatized by one once, and I have never liked them since. I'm also not fond of dalmatians either.


----------



## Skye'sMom

> Quote: exceptions:
> Goldens, too happy, never met a smart one.


That statement didn't surprise me after the post in the service/therapy dog section. Buddy and many other goldens certainly disagree as do his fan clubs at library programs and nusing homes. It takes some smarts to know the best spot for a stroke person to be able to reach him, or who just needs quiet time with a golden head in their lap.

The description doesn't fit most goldens I have met.

I don't dislike any specific breed even though at this point in my life I still like the larger dogs.

Owners/handlers? Now that is a different story.


----------



## CWhite

Chihuahua's and all other small dogs who think they are the terminator. 

Also, any dogs celebrities are carting around to start a fad amongst the common folk. (See above description for what these dogs are usually like)


----------



## CMorton

I don't dislike any breed in particular, but I do dislike owners who have wild out of control dogs who think nothing of jumping up on people. 
Take for example a 100lb young lab who jumps on our pregnant doctor and knocks her to the wall, and the owner doesn't think anything of it....
Just iritates me!!


----------



## Shandril2

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylI know Poodles are supposedly very intelligent, but I just think they are ugly =P It would never stop me from loving one, but I just giggle every time I see one.


I'm the same way!

















About Goldens ... I had one that was very friendly, yes.
He was not dumb at all - just very different with what was important to him ... which was mosty: Lovin'!


----------



## Helly

Never have cared much for chihuahuas or poodles. I have a lab/golden retriever mix...smartest dog I have ever owned, though I do think my 14 week old GSD may beat him for that title.


----------



## 1PuppyPlus4

dogs that wear clothes


----------



## Mandalay

I was bitten in the face by a Lhasa Apsa when i was five. Since then small overly furry dogs have made me very nervous. I am okay with flat coated small dogs like Chihuahuas, but any kind of silky terrier, maltese, toy poodle like dog still freaks me out.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

I don't like dashunds, I'm actually afraid of them, I got bit by one when I was really young and it scared me to death...so NO dashunds around me.

Kind of silly isn't it, that I'm afraid of a little dashund, but not a GSD...go figure


----------



## DarkEquine

I do not dislike any breed (with the exception of my nan's ancient chiwahwah - little devil with no eyelids and needle-sharp teeth!) but I do hold a fierce frustration with dog-owners and non-dog owners who have an aversion to big breeds such as the GSD based on reputation alone.
Ignorance is stupid!!!!


----------



## Clay

Any dog that can't protect you or your property is USELESS.:smirk: LOL


----------



## Relayer

Yappy, high-pitched little non-stop barky dogs!!!!


----------



## LaRen616

I am not a big fan of small dogs. I mean I'll pet them and play with them and be nice to them but I dont want to own them. The only small breeds I like are Pomeranians and Papillons.

As for large dog breeds I do not like Labs and Standard Poodles (or any poodle for that matter)


----------



## bianca

I don't know that dislike is the right word but I am not overly fond of any size poodle, curly coat retriever (anything with curly hair), and staffys.


----------



## Caledon

I can dislike individual dogs regardless of their breed. 

There are lots of dog breeds that I would not own.

As a breed I do not like dashunds. I do not like their looks, their temperment, and everyone I have come accross has charged Dakota.

Could I like an individual dog, absolutely, but have yet to meet one.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Ok this may be strange but I hate dogs that you can see their butt holes! It makes me feel sick.


----------



## PupperLove

Wolfiesmom said:


> Ok this may be strange but I hate dogs that you can see their butt holes! It makes me feel sick.


 
haha! I totally agree! It's really gross to see that and some dogs it seems to "pop" out and I can't stand it.

One breed I don't like it Rotties. I LOVE the way they look and the puppies are adorable. But every one I have ever met has been mean. They would just randomly growl and stare. They would be fine one minute and staring you down the next, and that's just not a situation I like to be in with such a huge dog.

I also dislike small dogs with beards. Someting about the big eyes and beard just isn't right. If I had to own one you can bet it would be 100% SHAVED 24/7. Chows freak me out too. They are just so strange, and their catlike personality is not something I would be too fond of.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Poodles! I cannot stand them!


----------



## bunchoberrys

chihuahuas.
I﻿ don't believe chihuahuas are from Mexico, I think someone left the gates of **** open a little too wide one day and some slipped out


----------



## Lilie

Beagles. Far too vocal for me. Albiet very cute, they make me wanna reach down thier throats and rip their vocal cords out.


----------



## dianefbarfield

*dogs I don't like*

When we rode horses a lot there was a kennel of min pins near the ranch and I learned to not like them. They just jumped up and down and screamed all the time. 

I don't like the exotic breeds (hairless, crested, etc) just because I don't see any reason for breeding them. 

BUT we do own a bulldog (English) with the short nose and short legs. He is the sweetest, smartest, most loving dog. Soft, soft fur and kisses babies with the tip of his tongue. 

I just don't like dogs that run free without supervision, no matter what the breed.


----------



## LaRen616

Lilie said:


> Beagles. Far too vocal for me. Albiet very cute, they make me wanna reach down thier throats and rip their vocal cords out.


Hahaha! My friend Sam is thinking about getting a Beagle. As soon as she told me I screamed "Nooooooooooooo!" and it sounded just like a Beagle, she gave me this freaked out/disgusted look. 

I think she got the message


----------



## abby

I cant say there are any breeds i dislike however i wouldn't like or choose to own a small dog such as yorkies, chiuahahahahahahhas and anything i can trip over as i have cats for that!!!


----------



## Lilie

LaRen616 said:


> Hahaha! My friend Sam is thinking about getting a Beagle. As soon as she told me I screamed "Nooooooooooooo!" and it sounded just like a Beagle, she gave me this freaked out/disgusted look.
> 
> I think she got the message


OMG! It's not like they are barking at something, or found a scent, or something interesting. That is the sound they make for EVERYTHING! My daughter has one, and I have no patience for it at all. When it plays with Hondo it'll tilt it's head to the side and open it's mouth wide and make that AAARRRROOOOHHHHH....AAAARRRROOOOOHHHH sound. Super loud. Not like barking - like blowing a horn or something. ARGH. 

It wants to come in? Same sound. It's hungry? Same sound. Sees a bird? Same sound. Sees a shadow? Same sound. ARGH.


----------



## abby

LOL we have a beagle loose (not surprising) in my area and as regular as clock work arrroooohhh arrooohhhh at 3am in the woods behind the house which then starts all the dogs off in the vicinity:crazy:


----------



## LaRen616

Lilie said:


> OMG! It's not like they are barking at something, or found a scent, or something interesting. That is the sound they make for EVERYTHING! My daughter has one, and I have no patience for it at all. When it plays with Hondo it'll tilt it's head to the side and open it's mouth wide and make that AAARRRROOOOHHHHH....AAAARRRROOOOOHHHH sound. Super loud. Not like barking - like blowing a horn or something. ARGH.
> 
> It wants to come in? Same sound. It's hungry? Same sound. Sees a bird? Same sound. Sees a shadow? Same sound. ARGH.


I hear you and I absolutely do not mean to sound rude at all but I have seen alot of Beagles and all of them are fat! I have yet to see a in shape Beagle. I do not like fat dogs, that's one of the reasons I dont like Labs, I have only seen fat Labs and I swear everyone in my mom's neighborhood has a freaking fat Lab! There is a Lab breeder across from my mom's house and all of her Labs are fat. What the heck is wrong with some people? Is it the breed that just has an eating obsession or is it the work of lazy, over feeding humans?


----------



## GSD MOM

I don't care for poodles. I know they are smart but I don't care for them or their looks. I also don't care for pugs. Something scares me about them.


----------



## Josiebear

I don't like chihuahuas, most terriers. Anything that is yappy Paris Hilton type of dogs . If i wanted a small dog i'd get a Cat instead!!. Granted my Sheltie is small but he acts like a big dog . Anything that is HUGE like great Dane, way too big for me! LOL. Anything that drools more than a German Shepherd does i.e. mastiffs and Saint Bernard. . Chinese crested, sorry i like hair on my dogs LOL. 

Borzois i think they are the weirdest looking dogs. 


Labs are also at the top of the list. Every now and then i do meet some cool labs but they're not my cup of tea. There's a few more that i'm not into but i'll stop here in case i offend anyone anymore LOL.


----------



## irongrl

LaRen616 said:


> I hear you and I absolutely do not mean to sound rude at all but I have seen alot of Beagles and all of them are fat! I have yet to see a in shape Beagle. I do not like fat dogs, that's one of the reasons I dont like Labs, I have only seen fat Labs and I swear everyone in my mom's neighborhood has a freaking fat Lab! There is a Lab breeder across from my mom's house and all of her Labs are fat. What the heck is wrong with some people? Is it the breed that just has an eating obsession or is it the work of lazy, over feeding humans?


I think it is mainly lack of exercise. When I lived in Iowa, 3 of my running friends had Goldens and ran with them at least 3x a week. The dogs were running up to 6-7 miles at a time too. Those dogs were lean and fit, and that was how I thought Goldens were supposed to look. Since I've lived in Michigan I've only seen fat, grossly overweight Goldens. My neighbor has one. At first I didn't even know what breed he was  Of course, that has nothing to do with Michigan, it's just that I haven't met any running dogs here yet.. Some dogs need alot of exercise, and a walk around the block isn't enough.


----------



## Mrs.K

Everything has been said on here. I guess Shepherd people think alike.


----------



## Mrs.K

irongrl said:


> I think it is mainly lack of exercise. When I lived in Iowa, 3 of my running friends had Goldens and ran with them at least 3x a week. The dogs were running up to 6-7 miles at a time too. Those dogs were lean and fit, and that was how I thought Goldens were supposed to look. Since I've lived in Michigan I've only seen fat, grossly overweight Goldens. My neighbor has one. At first I didn't even know what breed he was  Of course, that has nothing to do with Michigan, it's just that I haven't met any running dogs here yet.. Some dogs need alot of exercise, and a walk around the block isn't enough.


That is what I am trying to tell people in my neighborhood ALL the time. 

A couple of days ago we were sitting outside and I had Zenzy with me. The neighbor petted her and she said "She's bony." and looked all upset with me. I was like "WHAT?! She's not bony!!! That is what a GSD is supposed to be, in fact she's a little to heavy for her height!" (She's got 77 pounds, that is NOT BONY!!!  )

And she kept petting her like she was the poorest dog in the world. Of course that Lady has two overweight dogs at home. 

I told my other neighbors about the dog club I have found and that they teach in english commands too and they were like "Eh, 5 miles is too far away..." :help:... C'mon you can't drive five miles for your dog? :help:


----------



## DCluver33

there's this little dog (don't know what breed it is) that lives him my complex that thing is NUTS it attacked Molly once and when I walk Dodger it goes nuts on him spinning in circles, yapping, the whole nine yards and the lady yells at it saying "NO I told you to stop that behavior" like it's going to understand that and it obviously doesn't because as soon as she's done yelling at it it goes back to what it was doing before which was go nuts. Then when that doesn't work she picks it up all while glaring at Dodge like he's going to eat it even though he's cowering behind me obviously scared of the little brat. needless to say I'm not fond of little dogs unless they have really good owners who treat them like dogs and not little babies.


----------



## JudynRich

I actually like all dog breeds. I lOVE GSDs, therefore I have two! I actually do not like the pet owners who abuse or neglect to train their dogs. I have an ongoing neighbor dispute w/ man who has annoying dogs due to lack of training.


----------



## just another truck

I have never identified a breed of dogs I dont like.. but I have sterotyped the owners of certain breeds a few times.. and I didnt like them much..


----------



## Kamahi

Let's see, I don't like -

Poodles
Hairless dogs
Small dogs (sorry Minnie and Benji!)
Dogs with smushed in faces 
Labs, goldens, any kind of retriever
Dogs that are overweight
Dogs that are underweight
Dogs with wrinkles
The Puli/Komondor type dogs
Stubborn dogs
Lazy dogs
Designer Breeds (ex. puggles, doodles)
Terriers (besides the APBT)
Any type of hound

I could go on and on, lol, but that list about sums it up.


----------



## ChristenHolden

I don't dislike ANY breed. But there are breeds I would not buy, but if I found a stray or one was given to me I would take it in if I had the room. Such as the rat terrier we have a female. We found as a stray. we took her in, ran her in the paper. We THOUGHT she was fixed, she had a scar on her belly. But she kept getting fatter and fatter and fatter. Yep she was PG. 4 babys 2 died due to vet neglagence (we will NEVER USE THAT  again!) I always thought rat terriers we're like JRTs very high energy and ZIP ZOOM ZIP ZOOMY type of dog. But Pepper is so unlike that and is easily the LAZIEST dog I ever met. She sleeps and eats goes out about 4 times aday. She sleeps in our bed, and sometimes if we aske her to go out she grunts and crawls under the covers to go back to bed LOL. She will go out at 12am and sleep until 2pm and won't get up unless we make her. She is awasome and I would have missed out on a great dog because she's a breed I thought ugly and to high energy. Her pups tho have more energy but still pretty laid back. I also think there part corgi but who knows :shrug: lol.


----------



## Mac's Mom

I love all dogs but would only parent a large breed. To quote others...I don't want a dog smaller than my cat, I don't want a dog that fits in my purse and especially I don't want a dog that I can kill by stepping on it.


----------



## bellamia

i don't like any other breeds except i am able to tolerate goldens. i agree with wolfiemom! cant stand butt holes showing. nothing beats the elegant modestness of the gsd. sorry for offending other breeds but this is how i really feel!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I don't dislake any dog breed, there are just some I wouldn't own. Cocker Spaniels aren't for me because I have


----------



## Jessiewessie99

LaRen616 said:


> I hear you and I absolutely do not mean to sound rude at all but I have seen alot of Beagles and all of them are fat! I have yet to see a in shape Beagle. I do not like fat dogs, that's one of the reasons I dont like Labs, I have only seen fat Labs and I swear everyone in my mom's neighborhood has a freaking fat Lab! There is a Lab breeder across from my mom's house and all of her Labs are fat. What the heck is wrong with some people? Is it the breed that just has an eating obsession or is it the work of lazy, over feeding humans?


If you would like ton see a Lab that is not fat, come to my neighbor around the block from me!  They have a Yellow and a Chocolate lab. The yellow one, Zak, has a metal hip. So he can't be overweight, and these people walk their dog's everyday.lol.


Otherwise I don't dislake any dog breed, there are some I jsut won't own. I won't Poodles, Cocker Spaniels, or that one dog breed that looks naked.lol.


----------



## jakeandrenee

pretty much all small and toy breeds I dislike...yappy barkers.....


----------



## irongrl

Mrs.K said:


> That is what I am trying to tell people in my neighborhood ALL the time.
> 
> A couple of days ago we were sitting outside and I had Zenzy with me. The neighbor petted her and she said "She's bony." and looked all upset with me. I was like "WHAT?! She's not bony!!! That is what a GSD is supposed to be, in fact she's a little to heavy for her height!" (She's got 77 pounds, that is NOT BONY!!!  )
> 
> And she kept petting her like she was the poorest dog in the world. Of course that Lady has two overweight dogs at home.
> 
> I told my other neighbors about the dog club I have found and that they teach in english commands too and they were like "Eh, 5 miles is too far away..." :help:... C'mon you can't drive five miles for your dog? :help:


77 lbs sounds about right for a GSD.  It's so much better to keep a dog at the right weight. It's sad when someone is so used to seeing overweight dogs that they think a normal weight dog is bony and underweight


----------



## irongrl

ChristenHolden said:


> I don't dislike ANY breed. But there are breeds I would not buy, but if I found a stray or one was given to me I would take it in if I had the room.


This is exactly how I feel. I do prefer larger dogs, but I would take in a smaller one if it needed a home. I would be nervous about having any dog smaller than my cats though.


----------



## APBTLove

There is no breed I _dislike_... I mean, I feel bad for dogs like English Bulldogs and ect. And I wouldn't own one for the horrible health issues. I would not have a drooler inside. Someone told me every time their Basset shook, they had to clean the walls all the way to the ceiling for drool. 

I don't like the LOOK of some dogs, like wire-haired dogs, but I still like the dogs.

I like small dogs, they're fun. But you have to be so careful, all my GSD has to do is run over my little girl and she can be seriously hurt.


----------



## EchoGSD

Gotta go with the droolers...eeeew. And, after 25 years working in a veterinary hospital, might I add the terriers who try to dig their way through your forearms during a medical procedure? Oh, and land sharks (and by that I mean min pins).


----------



## goatdude

I was never a fan of small dogs but I would own a Frenchie. They're cool!


----------



## mazza

I do not like Jack Russell's or anything similar in size to them they have small dog big chip syndrome

''Dog people'' tend to be grounded...its hard to have airs when you smell of ''Eau de Wet Dog''!


----------



## IllinoisNative

First, I love all dogs. But as for dogs I would never own again...no small breeds, terriers, hounds, northern breeds (huskies, alaskan malumutes), or chows (I currently have a chow mix and I struggle with his cat-like nature).

I like the hunting/sporting dogs, herding dogs, and some of the working dogs. I like dogs that work with their handlers. I'm not a fan of independent breeds or ones that don't have the desire to please (like my chow mix). I like intelligence combined with trainability. One without the other does me no good. LOL!

And that is why I love the German Shepherd.


----------



## Elliehanna

most small breeds I do not like, yea they are cute and all but I cannot have a dog that I feel like will break, I do NOT like JRTs because of there energy, I so not like yorkies because all I have met were yappy terrors, I think it mainly has to do with the owners than anything else, small dog owners do not seem to realize they NEED to walk the small dogs too, and that the small dogs charging a large dog is not cool or cute, but a threat. I really REALLY hate that because most small dogs that bite do not get reported that the "pit bulls" GSDs, and other large breed dogs suffer a scew in the number of bite incidence, and if the yappy dog bites a large breed dog its ok, it dives me bonkers (see in reality its the owners, not the dogs, BUT that said I do not like most small breed dogs characteristics in temperament and energy level)


----------



## Relayer

Elliehanna said:


> most small breeds I do not like, yea they are cute and all but I cannot have a dog that I feel like will break, I do NOT like JRTs because of there energy, I so not like yorkies because all I have met were yappy terrors, I think it mainly has to do with the owners than anything else, small dog owners do not seem to realize they NEED to walk the small dogs too, and that the small dogs charging a large dog is not cool or cute, but a threat. I really REALLY hate that because most small dogs that bite do not get reported that the "pit bulls" GSDs, and other large breed dogs suffer a scew in the number of bite incidence, and if the yappy dog bites a large breed dog its ok, it dives me bonkers (see in reality its the owners, not the dogs, BUT that said I do not like most small breed dogs characteristics in temperament and energy level)


Feel the same way.. and I'm sure it's about 90% , the owners. Imagine baby talking, rarely walking, allowing everything (jumping up, biting, barking, etc.) with a GSD!! They just get that result in a less dangerous package.


----------



## PupperLove

LaRen616 said:


> I do not like fat dogs, that's one of the reasons I dont like Labs, I have only seen fat Labs and I swear everyone in my mom's neighborhood has a freaking fat Lab! There is a Lab breeder across from my mom's house and all of her Labs are fat. What the heck is wrong with some people? Is it the breed that just has an eating obsession or is it the work of lazy, over feeding humans?


lol! It's definately both.Yes, they DO have an eating obsession. I know RC makes their labrador formula with "special kibble to keep labs from gulping" or something like that. They eat and eat and eat. I have a lab and he doesn't chew his food, he swallows it whole regardless of the kibble size, and you can just hear it going down, it's horrid. He was even worse as a pup he would eat so fast he would throw up. Im sure alot of people think "aww, the poor thing is SO hungry!" and plop another few cups into the bowl which instantly get inhaled. I am SO careful about feeding him and he needs way less than the recommended feeding amounts to maintain a good weight. But labs are such lovers. He has a huge heart and is protective and eager to please, and smart! He's a really great dog throughout- and he's not fat, yay! lol!


----------



## RadarsShadow

So called designer breeds, I feel that people are just breeding the dogs for the money. There is really no set standard for them and no "bettering of the breed," because they are always a mix of two breeds. There have been so many times I have seen people with "Lab-ra-doodles" or "Golden-doodles" that just can't handle the care and size of them. Most of the time they end up being bigger then the breeds they are mixed with.

Shih Tzu is another breed that I am not fond about. I see and deal with from any where to 5-20 shih tzus a day at my work. Out of all the breeds I deal with they seam to have the most health problems, from skin, eyes, ears to joints and bones. I have seen so many dogs that can't walk to where it saddens me. Also they are a breed that apears to not get any training the most out in my area. I would say that 90% of my scars that are from dogs are from Shih Tzu who have not had any training. If a groomer gets bit it is most likely from a Shih Tzu. Normaly when I see someone with a puppy I send them right to our trainers to get information on classes. 

Cockers go on the list as well with number two of having the most health problems. Rarely do I ever see one with nice skin, coat and ears.

Over all I am mainly a large dog person. I am willing to give any breed a chance though there are some I'm not crazy about but it depends on the dog it's self. There are a few dogs from the breeds above that I love but over all I'm not to fond of them. The main number one thing I can't stand is ear hair! I'll sometime flinch when I see a dog with ear hair on my books because I can't stand hurting them.


----------



## APBTLove

Shih's are such personable dogs... Unfortunately they are so overbred and badly bred, there are a lot of nasty ones... My girl is a pom/shih, and I would want a hundred dogs with her temperament. She is slightly reactive to big dogs, because she's been attacked by three on walks, and two in our home. But other than that she's lovely. 

Hehe I have been attacked by a cocker... That dog was just crazy, he wouldn't stop coming at me, tried kicking him and he got my leg... Then went after another person while his elderly owner told us he was actually very nice and not to be scared... But then I know a cocker who's an absolute doll (though she doesn't have the best owners and has an ear infection and a disgusting coat).


----------



## Klaus13

I don't care much for smaller breeds..don't like bending down to pet your dog.Or they jump up more to get your attention.I do however have 2 cockers.They are more hyper than my other 2 dogs,but I know the breed and understand everything that goes along with owning them.And grooming as well.I cannot stand seeing a cocker that does not have a buzz,or that big puff of fluff on top their heads.Owners just need to understand the breed they have,and get one to fit their lifestyle.

I am a dog person,so i cannot say i dislike any certain breed.I have seen bad and good dogs from same breeds.

There are certain looks or characteristics i just don't care for personally like the wirey hair of a poodle.the baldness of a crested,the beards of snauzers,or pushed in faces of pugs. 

I have a problem as stated already pertaining to designer breeds too.I do have a golden/shepherd mix,and she is just that.A mutt.I dont talk her up any more than what she is.She was a cheap dog.It bothers me that some claim these designer breeds as more than what they are..then charge more than most paid for their exceptional shepherds here!!!

I love my gsd,and found a breed that goes with my lifestyle,and is what i want out of a dog.

I think there should be a thread to state why we got our sheps and what we like most about them!


----------



## shilorio

i dont like small dogs much but all dogs can be great, i cant agree with some of you though.. i love pit bulls, they are my life, pets and germans  great dogs!


----------



## Miikkas mom

1PuppyPlus4 said:


> dogs that wear clothes


:rofl: I agree!


----------



## Miikkas mom

Oh boy, hard question. I’ll answer but I hope I don’t offend anyone. 

I pretty much like all dogs. But I guess there are a few breeds I would not go out and purchase. Pit bulls would be one. Not because of their bad reputation, as I don’t believe any dog is a bad dog (it’s the owners that are the problem). I just don’t find them very attractive. 

Although I respect their intelligence, poodles are another breed I do not find very attractive – at least when they are shaved or groomed in that the typical poodle style. However, if they weren’t groomed so pompous-looking, they might be kinda cute. 

And I’d probably never get a Chihuahua as they are everywhere down here in the southwest and they are noisy little  

Now, having said all that, if I were ever in a situation where I had to take one of the above mentioned breeds or it would be PTS, I'd have to take the dog and learn to live with it.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa

Pugs, the face... is just something I prefer not to deal with....


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

Sorry guys, but I agree with most of you that GSD is the way to go. I would also have a Weimeraner or a German Shorthaired Pointer. I have owned Keeshond, Cocker, Border Terrier, Golden, Labs & Yorkie. They were okay, but I just wasn't in love like I am with my GSD's. I have six adult GSD's and I can't imagine have six of any of those other breeds.


----------



## TexasGS

I read most of these but I cant stand chows, akitas, most bulldogs, and those itty bitty dogs that I fear i will step on and kill. 

The only dogs I have considered for me is Boxer, GSD, Husky, doberman. Anything else just doesn't fit me.


----------



## White German Shepherd

All breeds are great in their own way!


----------



## Redgrappler

AnnaRiley said:


> Any kind of small dog that that has a yappy bark. Drives me nuts.


 
Ratdogs! I agree


----------



## Josiebear

I thought of another one! Boston Terriers!! wait they are terriers! :crazy: they are so high strung that it drives me crazy. My cousin has them and Josie got bitten by those suckers when she was a puppy. Thank God she was not effected by it!. I was so worried she'd turn dog aggressive because of that one bite, then it's all over. I usually make sure she has nice experiences with other dogs. Something about their eyes too, one smack upside the head those eye balls would pop!!! lmao.


----------



## Konotashi

I don't particularly dislike specific breeds, but I do tend to dislike specific individuals. Like many Chihuahuas and Shih-tzus tend to have small-dog syndrome and have yippy barks, and that drives me INSANE. I hate that. 

I also am not a fan of 'doodle' dogs. Not because of the breed, but morely because I disagree with breeding 'designer' dogs. And the name sounds ridiculous. I tend to like the dogs themselves though.

But I like all dogs. I would not, however, ever own a Chihuahua. They're too shaky, too afraid of everything, have short-dog syndrome, and every single one I've ever met will come up to me, then when I go to pet it, RUNS. Not to mention, yippy bark.


----------



## Josiebear

Konotashi said:


> I don't particularly dislike specific breeds, but I do tend to dislike specific individuals. Like many Chihuahuas and Shih-tzus tend to have small-dog syndrome and have yippy barks, and that drives me INSANE. I hate that.
> 
> I also am not a fan of 'doodle' dogs. Not because of the breed, but morely because I disagree with breeding 'designer' dogs. And the name sounds ridiculous. I tend to like the dogs themselves though.
> 
> But I like all dogs. I would not, however, ever own a Chihuahua. They're too shaky, too afraid of everything, have short-dog syndrome, and every single one I've ever met will come up to me, then when I go to pet it, RUNS. Not to mention, yippy bark.


I get what you mean. I really don't have anything against small dogs, it's the owners really. My cousin babies her boston terriers that's why they are freakishly aggressive. She talks to them like they are humans.

When Josie got bitten she yelled at her dog " Bowie i can't believe you!!!" and she would give it a smack on the butt and pick it up ( Like a mother would do with her human toddler when he/she gets into something they shouldn't). made me sick to my stomach. 

However there are dogs i wouldn't own because of their personality.


----------



## selzer

Let's see, 

breeds without tails, 

breeds that are docked or cropped, 

breeds that fit into the toy or terrier groups, 

breeds that slobber and drool, 

breeds that do not shed, 

breeds that smell like smelly dogs, 

breeds that do not have pointy ears, 

breeds that have no hair, 

breeds that have punched in muzzles, 

breeds with short stubby legs, 

breeds whose original reason for being was companion,

breeds that fall into the hound group, 

breeds bred specifically for fighting or bull baiting, 

I am sure that I have probably offended most everyone at this point, but I tend to be opinionated. I like GSDs. There are few other dogs that I really, really like the look of or the attitude of. I do not like retrievers, I do not like spaniels, I do not like poodles or water dogs, and I do not like breeds whose coats are corded. 

There are some mountain dog breeds, some northern breed dogs, some gun dog breeds, and some working dog breeds that I find facinating. But I really only want to own shepherds. 

Of course, even a bad canine is better than a good human -- just kidding. 

I like all dogs. But would not want to own most breeds for one reason or another.


----------



## doggiedad

they don't stink, .

2. i like them.


pinkanml said:


> 3. yeah, that's not good.
> 
> 4. Poodles can cord. i had dred locs. i was at a dog
> show and this lday walked passed with her Puli
> and she said to me "oh, here's your brother".
> i fell out laughing.
> 
> 1. Anything with a long, soft beard, like schnauzers, shitzus, bouviers , etc. They STINK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Any kind of curly-haired breed, like poodles, -doodles, etc. I just don't find that at ALL attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Any dog that looks like just existing is painful for them due to the extremes people have bred them to: neopolitan mastiffs, some overly-smooshed, straining-to-breathe pugs, bulldogs & pekes, basset hounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. All of the corded breeds, like the komondor, puli, etc. That looks so heavy for the poor dog to carry, as well as the odor since you can't really let them get wet. Besides, who wants to pet a mop??


----------



## guitarest

I don't really dislike any breeds; what I dislike are those owners who do not socialize their pets or take care of them; thus making a bad dog who could cause many issues from lack of proper training.


----------



## Taylor

bunchoberrys said:


> chihuahuas.
> I﻿ don't believe chihuahuas are from Mexico, I think someone left the gates of **** open a little too wide one day and some slipped out


I have been cracking up at this for 5 minutes. Well said lol! Not too many breeds I cant stand. I prefer large breeds Danes, Dobermans, GSD for sure. Not a fan of too many smaller breeds however I used to have a Cairn that was fantastic but sadly he passed away too soon.


----------



## robinhuerta

For me....Min-Pins..they make me want to "tie them down" and make them be still for at least 2 minutes...but (I think it would cause them to self destruct & destroy themselves)..
As for Chihuahuas....."They are H***'s ..mice.....but too cute as new babies!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

TexasGS said:


> I read most of these but I cant stand chows, akitas, most bulldogs, and those itty bitty dogs that I fear i will step on and kill.
> 
> The only dogs I have considered for me is Boxer, GSD, Husky, doberman. Anything else just doesn't fit me.


I love Akitas! That is one the next dogs I will get!lol


----------



## sagelfn

robinhuerta said:


> As for Chihuahuas....."They are H***'s ..mice


LMAO!! :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I love Akitas! That is one the next dogs I will get!lol


Akitas are known for being animal aggressive. The majority of them do not like other dogs or other animals.


----------



## GSD MOM

LaRen616 said:


> Akitas are known for being animal aggressive. The majority of them do not like other dogs or other animals.


My sister has an Akita. He is a VERY nice guy. She also has two young boys that were raised with him along with a cats and other furry critters. I think This breed gets a bad rap from bad owners. Same as pits and GSD. There are a "make you crap your pants" kind of dog by their looks. But they can be good dogs too.


----------



## LaRen616

GSD MOM said:


> My sister has an Akita. He is a VERY nice guy. She also has two young boys that were raised with him along with a cats and other furry critters. I think This breed gets a bad rap from bad owners. Same as pits and GSD. There are a "make you crap your pants" kind of dog by their looks. But they can be good dogs too.


No, they are very wonderful with people, very, very loyal. I have known 6 Akitas in my lifetime. When I was little my next door neighbors had 1 male and 1 female and they were outside dogs because they were cat killers. They killed the family cats and escaped the yard to kill neighborhood cats. My sister used to babysit a little boy and his family had 1 male and 1 female and they were both human and animal aggressive, they also lived outside. My Co worker has 1 female Akita and she lives outside because she tried several times to kill the family Beagle. My friend Dave has a female Akita and she is labelled a "Vicious Dog" she has killed a GSD mix and a Lab and she severly mangled a Lhapso Apso. 

From the AKC website:
"Although known to be a quiet dog (they are known as the "Silent Hunter" in Japan), the Akita has strong guarding instincts and will sound the alarm if an intruder breaks into their house. Akita temperament can range from calm to bouncy and aggressive, so the breed should always be supervised around small children and other animals."

From the AkitaClub.org:
"Their regal demeanor stems from a dominant attitude. In other words, they feel the need to be the boss of other dogs. They may get along well with dogs of the opposite sex that respect them; however they will not tolerate a challenge from another dog."

Akita Rescue Society Of America:
"Akitas are inherently aggressive towards other animals and for this reason, they should not be allowed to run free or roam at will. You can exercise your Akita off leash when you are in an area where it's unlikely there will be much contact with other animals and people. 

Male Akitas show aggression toward other male dogs, and female Akitas usually will not tolerate another female. Akitas can live peacefully with a dog of the opposite sex, though some Akitas prefer being an only dog!"


----------



## Miss Molly May

I couldn't say I dislike a certain breed but my neighbor has a small black dog not sure the kind but he is very aggressive. He bit me last year as I came down a ladder putting up Christmas lights and it charges at me all the time. I can say I dislike that one! They let this dog roam where ever it pleases and has bitten numerous people. Taking to the owners is like talking to a brick wall. He even knocked up another neighbors dog


----------



## APBTLove

All fighting breeds of dogs are prone to dog aggression, just like hunting breeds have hunting instinct, herding breeds have herding instinct and so on. It doesn't means they are bad dogs, they just need a special owner who realizes it's a part of their breed and it can crop up any time.



Forgot, I don't like dogs who are carried around in purses every time they go for a walk... lol more like I don't like the owners..


----------



## Baersmama

I agree about the "ankle biters" -- they do scare me. 
I am also not a fan of the "purse" dogs. 
Jack Russells are too hyper for me.


----------



## onyxboy

short and to the point. I love all animals but not all that crazy about pit bulls and bull dogs


----------



## selzer

I think you need a thread about what kind of dog owners you do not like, ie, if I ever buy a doggy stroller, just shoot me.


----------



## EJQ

I have a dislike for the small, jumpy, springy, yappy, breeds such as the terriers - they drive me nutso when they are trained improperly.
I don't dislike the pug/flat faced breeds - I do however think that it is unfair for these breeds to struggle with respiratory problems because of standards.
I don't particularly care for Golden Retrievers. I think they are the doffyest, goofyest breed going. I also believe this is because most owners do not train them properly.
The German Shepherd hair is one thing, I don't think I could deal with the big droolers.
I think my problems are more with the owners than the specific breeds.


----------



## Josiebear

Funny how some of you say you don't like droolers but GSDs DO drool!!! LOL ok maybe not as much as a mastiff, but still! .


----------



## LARHAGE

LaRen616 said:


> No, they are very wonderful with people, very, very loyal. I have known 6 Akitas in my lifetime. When I was little my next door neighbors had 1 male and 1 female and they were outside dogs because they were cat killers. They killed the family cats and escaped the yard to kill neighborhood cats. My sister used to babysit a little boy and his family had 1 male and 1 female and they were both human and animal aggressive, they also lived outside. My Co worker has 1 female Akita and she lives outside because she tried several times to kill the family Beagle. My friend Dave has a female Akita and she is labelled a "Vicious Dog" she has killed a GSD mix and a Lab and she severly mangled a Lhapso Apso.
> 
> From the AKC website:
> "Although known to be a quiet dog (they are known as the "Silent Hunter" in Japan), the Akita has strong guarding instincts and will sound the alarm if an intruder breaks into their house. Akita temperament can range from calm to bouncy and aggressive, so the breed should always be supervised around small children and other animals."
> 
> From the AkitaClub.org:
> "Their regal demeanor stems from a dominant attitude. In other words, they feel the need to be the boss of other dogs. They may get along well with dogs of the opposite sex that respect them; however they will not tolerate a challenge from another dog."
> 
> Akita Rescue Society Of America:
> "Akitas are inherently aggressive towards other animals and for this reason, they should not be allowed to run free or roam at will. You can exercise your Akita off leash when you are in an area where it's unlikely there will be much contact with other animals and people.
> 
> Male Akitas show aggression toward other male dogs, and female Akitas usually will not tolerate another female. Akitas can live peacefully with a dog of the opposite sex, though some Akitas prefer being an only dog!"


 

I HATE Akitas, a pair that lived behind me attacked my foal and tried to kill her, when my senior Corgi went to protect her they alomst killed her, we ended up in a major fight with the owners and in fact one of their dogs we killed by tryng to get it off my old Corgi again, it had major aggression, these dogs killed ALL of my chickens, 3 barn cats and at the point it went after the foal, we had had enough. You couldn't give me one of these dogs with a lifetime supply of food.


----------



## LARHAGE

I like most breeds, though there are some you couldn't give me. like Bulldogs, Mastiffs, Great Danes, Akita's or Rotties. I don't dislike toy breeds, but wouldn't want to have one, though I have shared the last 9 years with a wonderful Chihuahua I was given as a gift, he's too cool and I love him, besides my German Shepherds though my absolute favorites are my terriers, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them, they are as hyper as I need and can turn it off as easy as can be, just last night my Cairn Terrier was lying on my lap, and I looked at him and said " I wish you wouldn't kill all the lizards in the yard, he immediately looked up on the ceiling, looking for a lizard! LOL, he is a fantastic dog that is an absolute joy to own, and my JRT is the best mouser I have ever seen, these guys are worth their weight in gold, and I will never be without either of these breeds.


----------



## codmaster

LARHAGE said:


> I HATE Akitas, a pair that lived behind me attacked my foal and tried to kill her, when my senior Corgi went to protect her they alomst killed her, we ended up in a major fight with the owners and in fact one of their dogs we killed by tryng to get it off my old Corgi again, it had major aggression, these dogs killed ALL of my chickens, 3 barn cats and at the point it went after the foal, we had had enough. You couldn't give me one of these dogs with a lifetime supply of food.


No wonder you don't like them. There are bad individuals in every breed even GSD's.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

LARHAGE said:


> I HATE Akitas, a pair that lived behind me attacked my foal and tried to kill her, when my senior Corgi went to protect her they alomst killed her, we ended up in a major fight with the owners and in fact one of their dogs we killed by tryng to get it off my old Corgi again, it had major aggression, these dogs killed ALL of my chickens, 3 barn cats and at the point it went after the foal, we had had enough. You couldn't give me one of these dogs with a lifetime supply of food.


I wouldn't neccessarily hate them, because thats like saying if I got bit by a Lab so I hate Labs. My cousin got bit in the eye by a sheltie by he didn't hate them because our previous dogs were sheltie mixes and loved them. A GSD almost bit off my brother's face, and now we have 2 GSDs.

But yes, that is a very bad ordeal to have with any breed. I have seen a few Akitas who were animal friendly and people friendly. I just depends how the dog is raised. But thats how you feel about them.


----------



## APBTLove

The things those Akita's did were nothing more than animal aggression and prey drive... Bad owners, not bad dogs. I've seen GSDs do the same. It all comes down to bad owners, there wouldn't have been any problems with those dogs if they were contained.


----------



## APBTLove

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I wouldn't neccessarily hate them, because thats like saying if I got bit by a Lab so I hate Labs. My cousin got bit in the eye by a sheltie by he didn't hate them because our previous dogs were sheltie mixes and loved them. A GSD almost bit off my brother's face, and now we have 2 GSDs.
> 
> But yes, that is a very bad ordeal to have with any breed. I have seen a few Akitas who were animal friendly and people friendly. I just depends how the dog is raised. But thats how you feel about them.


I've been attacked by two cockers... Had a pair of labs tear my elderly GSD pair up... My brother was severely bitten by a lab/akita mix... growing up I was terrorized by a rottie, and an American Bulldog who lived nearby and would get loose and attack... My own little dog has survived THREE attacks by pit bull mutts... and I harbor no hard feelings for any single breed, nor the dogs in question.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

APBTLove said:


> The things those Akita's did were nothing more than animal aggression and prey drive... Bad owners, not bad dogs. I've seen GSDs do the same. It all comes down to bad owners, there wouldn't have been any problems with those dogs if they were contained.



Yep.My aunt and uncle took full repsonsibility when their Sheltie bit their son. They spoiled that dog and when the baby came in it got jealous. They didn't want the dog put down, so they gave to and older couple who had no kids.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

APBTLove said:


> I've been attacked by two cockers... Had a pair of labs tear my elderly GSD pair up... My brother was severely bitten by a lab/akita mix... growing up I was terrorized by a rottie, and an American Bulldog who lived nearby and would get loose and attack... My own little dog has survived THREE attacks by pit bull mutts... and I harbor no hard feelings for any single breed, nor the dogs in question.


Yikes. My neighbor had a Rottie named Kitty(no joke) and was the complete opposite of the one you encountered.

Thats good you harbor no feelings, I wouldn't either.


----------



## APBTLove

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yikes. My neighbor had a Rottie named Kitty(no joke) and was the complete opposite of the one you encountered.
> 
> Thats good you harbor no feelings, I wouldn't either.


Oh I love rotties, I nearly got one instead of J... A neighbor of mine has a German Rottie who is such a doll. the only time she is aggressive is if you are hurting her daddy or her human boy.

No reason to, they're animals... It's like judging an entire race because one person of that race attacked you.. every dog is an individual.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

APBTLove said:


> Oh I love rotties, I nearly got one instead of J... A neighbor of mine has a German Rottie who is such a doll. the only time she is aggressive is if you are hurting her daddy or her human boy.
> 
> No reason to, they're animals... It's like judging an entire race because one person of that race attacked you.. every dog is an individual.


I love them too. She was big though... I totally agree with the last statement. I just can't hate a certain breed because 1 hurt me, being at a shelter I am in contact with dogs of different breeds. Many pits, rotties, GSDs(we had a increase lately). I just can't hate.


----------



## LARHAGE

I guess in all my years with dogs I've yet to meet a nice Akita, my cousing had a gorgeous show Boxer puppy, the Akita behind him tore apart the fence between the two yards and killed the puppy. I just don't like them at all. I've known a lot of them, give me a Pitbull any day.


----------



## selzer

As for GSDs drooling, well, maybe some of them do. I mean sheps are the worst when it comes to water dish etticate, but they USUALLY do not have that long rope of spittle hanging from the side of their jowel all the way down to inches above the ground, as they anticipate a treat the size of a pea. 

Dobermans do this. English Setters are awful about this. I don't even want to think about the Mastiff drool. 

My GSDs do not do this.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

selzer said:


> As for GSDs drooling, well, maybe some of them do. I mean sheps are the worst when it comes to water dish etticate, but they USUALLY do not have that long rope of spittle hanging from the side of their jowel all the way down to inches above the ground, as they anticipate a treat the size of a pea.
> 
> Dobermans do this. English Setters are awful about this. I don't even want to think about the Mastiff drool.
> 
> My GSDs do not do this.


I never heard of a GSD drooling.lol. My neighbors boxer drools like mad.lol


----------



## Josiebear

Josie drools. When there's food


----------



## Ares2010

I don't like smaller dogs because to me it seems like they are more inclined to jump on me and I don't like dogs who jump on people. Sad thing is that it seems to be the owners fault for not properly teaching them. Some owners think it is ok when they jump on others. Personally it annoys me. Yappy dogs big or small. Never did like Doxins. Is it just me or do smaller dogs seem to have little dog syndrome?


----------



## APBTLove

If you mean Daschunds, yeah, they can be a real menace.. They are adorable, and because of that all the wrong people get them, treat them like infants... They are working breed of dog, meant to be sent into a badgers' den and take care of business, being treated like a baby... Come on, there's going to be some problems... Properly bred, trained, and cared for, they are great dogs though. I wouldn't have one because of the health issues..


----------



## just another truck

a daschund verc a badger.. never, never would have though it.. I wouldnt even let my German Shepherd go against a badger, unless he could use my .45


----------



## Kamahi

LaRen616 said:


> Akitas are known for being animal aggressive. The majority of them do not like other dogs or other animals.


I met an Akita at a small pet fair held near a horse stable that I used to board my horses at. That akita was very sweet, and was great playing with Tosca. This is exactly what people say about pitbulls. Any dog can be dog aggressive, IMO. Most of it depends on genetics, training, and socialization.


----------



## Kamahi

selzer said:


> As for GSDs drooling, well, maybe some of them do. I mean sheps are the worst when it comes to water dish etticate, but they USUALLY do not have that long rope of spittle hanging from the side of their jowel all the way down to inches above the ground, as they anticipate a treat the size of a pea.


Charlie (springer spaniel) does this whenever he sees food.  I eventually just have to put him in the crate because it is so disgusting


----------



## Doggydog

I'm art/design/fashion. So for me it's mostly my esthetic taste. Of course everyone's idea of attractive appearance is different. 

Chihauhau. Min Pins. Or any dog that's unusually noisy or nasty for no reason. I dislike the body type, tight coat, icky nails, bug eyes. 
Most terrors, um, I mean terriers. Unnecessary commotion & chaos. 
Boxers, Pugs, or any dog with squished faces. That goes for cats too.
Any dog with bulgy eyes. Can't stand that. 
Or bottom teeth that stick out. Yuck.
Shih Tzu. My family all have these. I think there's a good reason they have shiht in their name. 
Greyhounds. Or any dog that's too thin & weak looking. 
Any dog that's fat, that includes most labs. Same for cats.
Any dog that cowers, is fearful, shy, or anxious. I like a confident steady dog in appearance & character.

I like most other types including mutts. Although there's only a few breeds I'd want to live with because ultimately it's the characteristics and temperament that I would look for. 
GSD tops the list. Beauty & Brains. They are a class of their own. There's German Shepherds, and then there are the other dogs.
Rotts, Pits. Some of the mountain dogs like the Bernese. I like Rhodesian Ridgeback esp the red ones but I would only take one after researching their characteristics as I don't know any well.


----------



## ShepherdsField

Pretty much I don't like small dogs, ankle biters, those nervous, ill-tempered little things that scratch your legs and yap. I don't think mashed in faces and bulging eyes are cute. And spitz's. Every one I know has had a horrible temperament. 

I loving herding dogs and large hairy, (but not slobbery dogs). GSD's are the most beautiful, noble-looking dogs there are. But that said, I don't like Malinois's. They seem like GSD's crackhead second cousins or something.


----------



## codmaster

ShepherdsField said:


> ........... But that said, I don't like Malinois's. They seem like GSD's crackhead second cousins or something.


Ha! Ha! Ha! Exact description of Mals! (Most of them anyway!)


----------



## Josiebear

ShepherdsField said:


> I don't like Malinois's. They seem like GSD's crackhead second cousins or something.


Roflmao. I think they're neat looking but i agree too much energy for me!  I'll stick with German Shepherds please


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

1. Weenie, dogs because all they do is bark, bark, bark.
2. Pitbulls, because they always seem to cause problems at the dog parks and everywhere I go.
3. Poodles, just because!!


----------



## HandsomeSamson

I like all dogs as long as they like me back! Growing up my family had, in order: a rott, a pitbull/ridgeback mix (rescued) and now a shih tzu mix (rescued). The rott was the best dog I've ever known, pitbull mix was a sweetheart that never so much as growled at anybody (shocking, I know) and the little guy is a little loud when you come to the door but once you come inside all he wants is some love. I know it's cliche, but it really is all about the owner.


----------



## veeds35

There really isnt a certain breed I dont like, but I am afraid of pits because I was charged by one while walking my dog, My nieghbors heelers but its not there fault just my nieghbors irrisponsibility hes never around to give them attention so there out barking all day and night and they really get going when I go out in my yard to play with my dogs, they go nuts and I feel really bad for them, but at the same time they drive me crazy.


----------



## Pat Moreno

I don't like small dogs because many small dog owners do not train. We go for a walk and the small dogs bark at my guys. If it was reversed, it would be the GSD's fault.


----------



## mazza

*small dogs*

I don't really like small dogs they all seem to have a chip on their shoulders but when I was a little girl my mum bought me a Pikaneas we called her Mai Ling and she wouldn't let my big brothers even walk past me without going for them then she tried to take on our BIG GSD Bruce


----------



## Catori

I'm not one for small dogs either...especially not those dang chihuahuas. Any I've ever met were just nippy little punks. And the only pom I've ever met would actually attack/bite me when not restrained. Little dogs just simply get away with too much, and then the big dogs are the ones that get penalized.


----------



## Stosh

Pretty much anything that ends in a y- yappy, snappy, curly, bouncy, drooly...


----------



## Cluemanti

Seems like small annoying dogs wins this thread. I wonder why so many people have them..?


----------



## Stosh

To clean the floor??


----------



## APBTLove

veeds35 said:


> There really isnt a certain breed I dont like, but I am afraid of pits because I was charged by one while walking my dog..


I used to be so scared of bully breeds... I was nearly in tears a long time ago when I met two American Bully types.. Thankfully they stayed true to the breed and did nothing to take advantage of my fear, and instead acted very calm and sweet... Have you tried maybe going to your local shelter and playing with a pit puppy or something to get over your fear? Worked for me! 




3ToesTonyismydog said:


> 1. Weenie, dogs because all they do is bark, bark, bark.
> *2. Pitbulls, because they always seem to cause problems at the dog parks and everywhere I go.*
> 3. Poodles, just because!!


Exactly! They need to stay out of dog parks..


----------



## Rerun

I really don't care for droolers, tiny dogs that are terrified of their own shadow.. I can admire long coated dogs for their beauty, but if I ended up with one I'd end up shaving it (yes I know the myths and facts of shaving); very much dislike dogs with facial hair/long beards, eye stains, etc. I really fail to see the point in a dog that can't breathe comfortably (english bulldogs, pugs, etc) and I would never ever want to keep one. The snorting and labored breathing would drive me bonkers, just seems like a crappy way for a dog to live.

Don't really mind pits, but I don't seek them out as fosters or keepers either (although I have fostered pits)...

Can't think of much else. Don't mind shedding, high energy, etc.


----------



## Rerun

Cluemanti said:


> Seems like small annoying dogs wins this thread. I wonder why so many people have them..?


IME it's because unknowing people who want a dog but don't know any better think smaller dogs are easier than larger dogs. This is also a GSD forum, so naturally most people here have at least some preference to a large breed dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

APBTLove said:


> I used to be so scared of bully breeds... I was nearly in tears a long time ago when I met two American Bully types.. Thankfully they stayed true to the breed and did nothing to take advantage of my fear, and instead acted very calm and sweet... Have you tried maybe going to your local shelter and playing with a pit puppy or something to get over your fear? Worked for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly! They need to stay out of dog parks..*


All pits should not be allowed at dog parks?


----------



## doggiedad

i like all dogs but i don't trust
all of them.


----------



## shilorio

i dont see why people can say pits cant come to parks. i can even start on how angry that gets me. german shepherds can be just as horibal as any other dog, it is the owner and should NEVER put blame on the bree of dog. discrase...


----------



## APBTLove

Yep.... So many people have small dogs because they think they will act like a toy or something... Just because a Boston Terrier has cute bug-eyes does not mean they are not a terrier! And they treat them like children, or worse, like living stuffed animals... And that has to make the dogs nuts.

The only difference in behavior I've noticed with Sparkles, my Pomeranian/Shih-tzu, to a big dog is she takes correction much more personally lol I wish I could have her temperament in a BIG dog. She's awesome. And she is because I raised her just like the German Shepherd.. heck, when she was about four months old even she'd stand between my two GSDs and bark at passersby. Pretty sure she thinks she is one.


----------



## APBTLove

shilorio said:


> i dont see why people can say pits cant come to parks. i can even start on how angry that gets me. german shepherds can be just as horibal as any other dog, it is the owner and should NEVER put blame on the bree of dog. discrase...


German Shepherds were not bred specifically for the purpose of dog on dog combat...





Jessiewessie99 said:


> All pits should not be allowed at dog parks?


Yes. Bringing a dog breed specifically bred to fight other dogs to a place teeming with strange dogs is a recipe for disaster. But please, let's not get this off topic, if you want to reply, just copy this post and bring it here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/weekly-discussion-topics/138041-public-dog-parks.html


----------



## LARHAGE

Cluemanti said:


> Seems like small annoying dogs wins this thread. I wonder why so many people have them..?


 
I think a lot of people who hate little dogs would change their tune if they actually had to own one, I HATED Chihuahua's and ended up with my Moms as she couldn't keep him, he was a puppy and he was given to her as a gift, I took him intending to find him a home, but before I could do that he some how wrapped himself tightly around my heart and I couldn't let him go, he does barn chores with me and sits up on top of the hay pile like a king, even my German Shepherds don't mess with him, but he's an awesome little dog and I would have been sorely missing out on something great if I had not taken him. It's the same with my Terriers, I got them to do a job, but they are great multi-taskers, not only do they decimate varmints, but they provide me with more love and entertainment than I could ever have imagined, I simply couldn't live without them, they would be so missed, and the place would be so quiet and boring.


----------



## Shana Starr

All of my girl friends have these little small dogs and I never understood the fascination. But to them, they're easy to take care of and they can take them everywhere.

I'm 23 & 5'4"..so in March when I decided to go buy my dog, all of my friends were so excited... not knowing what kind I was bringing home. They were thinking, "Oh we can have play dates!" - That was until I brought Diesel home & the confusion on their face was priceless. The first question I'm asked from girls is "Why do you want such a big dog?". Just because I'm small, doesn't mean I want a small dog lol. I love the fact that Diesel is going to be a big dog.. at 5 1/2 months old, he weighed in at 60lbs. He's my little beast. The friends that wanted "play dates" no longer ask.. his play dates consist of a Cane Corso named Mack whose a week younger than he is & they absolutely love each other.

I really don't like little dogs..i love the fact that I have a GSD. Chihuahuas, Pomeranians, Yorkies..I don't understand! If you're going to spend money, spend money on a dog you can have fun with and run around with! That's what I love about mine.. he's a big ball of energy!! I don't want to put him in a tutu and carry him in my purse lol..


----------



## shilorio

i never liked little dogs, but once you treat it like a real DOG they are good dogs. its always how you rase the dog. and with pits, they were breed for fighting etc etc, but if it is raised and traied right they can be amazing, they may be warry but can be the most loveable dog if you bring it up right


----------



## Mac's Mom

i love all animals but i prefer big dogs


----------



## mysablegsd

I ALWAYS said I would never have a hairy yip yip.
We now have 3 Poms and I can't imagine life without them. They make us laugh every day, my hubs can have one on his lap in his power chair. In fact the 2 females are "his." They are always close to him.

When we lost our first one, I could not believe the huge holes in our hearts caused by that little 5 lb ball of fur.


----------



## KMSlemons

I've had bad experiences twice with Pit Bulls, so I'd have to say that they are my least favorite. I know that it isn't the dog's fault that they have bad behavior, but still, they seem just way too aggressive for me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

there really isn't any breed I specifically 'dislike', but there are alot of breeds I just wouldn't want to live with.


----------



## Stogey

Yep, I'm with most everyone else, little small yappy dogs are the worst ! 
My neighbor has a mini-doby that stands out in the driveway and yaps at all passers by ... Sometimes he'll crawl under the fence to come play with DJ and they seem to get along great, so maybe he's not all that bad !!!


----------



## acillaton

Any small yappy dogs, especially Yorkies. I don't know really why


----------



## Mick

There is no paticular breed I don't really like. I don't tend to care much for poodles but other than that I like nearly every dog I meet lol.


----------



## mezzio

i cant stand any small yippy dog

also on the list, anything with a coat that requires more attention than my own hair, or anything curly

I also hate cocker spaniels (i was bit by one as a child), and terriers 

come to think of it... there are only a few dogs that i do like, most others, i could give a crap less about the rest.


----------



## shawnmccarthy87

I dnt like pitbulls -- there has been 2 recent attacks by them recently in my neighbor.


----------



## Moonlight

I dislike pugs and to a lesser degree bulldogs. In order to understand why, you'll have to understand when I was 7 I moved into a house that came complete with the strange items of the second to last owner of the property. This dude had some strange stuff. Conspiracy theories, voodoo masks, just some really bizarre things. What he also had was a collection of UFO related items. Worst of all, for a seven year old to find, videos on alien autopsies. I developed an irrational fear of aliens. To this day I still do not like extraterrestrials. I don't want to think about them, I don't want to see them and pugs look like aliens to me. 

Not only do pugs have buggy eyes like aliens, those wrinkly foreheads look like thin skin exposing their brains to me. 

















You tell me those two are not related.


----------



## codmaster

Heh! Heh! Good reason to dislike them!


----------



## lizzkatris

It's interesting that so many dislike toy breeds. The IG forum I belong to has a similar thread and GSDs seem to be a favorite among large breeds. Kind of funny.

Like some others there aren't many breeds I seriously dislike, but I'm not a big fan of pekingese, english setters, clumber spaniels and english toy spaniels. I clearly like the sight hounds and some of the "handsome" breeds like GSDs, Huskies, Dobermans and one of my favorites the mini and standard Bull Terriers (a least favorite among most people I know)


----------



## chevysmom

I'm not fond of the toy breeds at all (especially dachshunds) and I would never, ever own one.


----------



## diana72805

I don't do small breeds. The whole thing about them being permanantly small (like a puppy) is appealing to me, but obviously they have mature personalities eventually - I kinda relate it to a know-it-all kid. Plus, they're kinda yappy :crazy:

Also, not a fan of pits. They just look mean (funny saying that as a GSD owner, right? :blush


----------



## frillint1

I don't really like small breeds either. I like big dogs


----------



## bellamia

all other ones except gsds! sorry!


----------



## ilivenanigloo

I like other dogs, but I'm stupid for a GSD. LOVE them. Don't care for angulation though, sorry! 

DUMB DOGS. I don't care what it is, I'll have nothing to do with dogs with inferior intellect. There goes labs. Ugly dogs (Sorry, I'm shallow about my pets!) like Pugs, anything else with a smashed in face, yappy rat things (I think ya'll call them ankle biters) like Chihuahuas, ill-behaved anything, Pit Bulls usually aren't very pretty either though some are pretty cool, LAZY dogs with no energy, so that rules out all lap dogs. From what I know of Cocker Spaniels, they are very jealous and I don't like that in a dog. No Bassett Hounds for me; they look suicidal. Dachsunds or anything else that shakes just because something is different (OMG, this pillow is not in its usual place!). Anything that won't use the bathroom outside- again with the Dacschsund. My parents have one and they feel sorry for her when she has to pee in the cold because she shivers and doesn't like the feel of the cold ground. Stuck up or sissy dogs are out as well as pampered dogs and dogs in purses. Designer breeds because such a thing should not exist: one doesn't DESIGN a dog, one selectively breeds desirable traits to a purpose. I don't care for corgies due to their long back and stubby legs, at least GSDs aren't disproportionate and funny looking!

Hounds will be considered on a case by case basis. White Borzois can be pretty, some salukis are pretty, red bones are pretty but Bloodhounds not so much.

Dogs on the "Awesome List:" Anything that looks like a wolf (GSDs, Huskies, Malamutes, totally want a Czeck wolfdog), large, sweet mutts (met a border collie/St. Bernard...so cool), quard dogs like Dobermans and Rottweilers, etc, INTELLIGENT dogs! 

I like dogs that are big and have a nice, hardy look to them. Some breeds look like existing causes them pain or they'd die or faint or something at the slightest change in the weather.


----------



## mahhi22

Moonlight said:


> I dislike pugs and to a lesser degree bulldogs. In order to understand why, you'll have to understand when I was 7 I moved into a house that came complete with the strange items of the second to last owner of the property. This dude had some strange stuff. Conspiracy theories, voodoo masks, just some really bizarre things. What he also had was a collection of UFO related items. Worst of all, for a seven year old to find, videos on alien autopsies. I developed an irrational fear of aliens. To this day I still do not like extraterrestrials. I don't want to think about them, I don't want to see them and pugs look like aliens to me.
> 
> Not only do pugs have buggy eyes like aliens, those wrinkly foreheads look like thin skin exposing their brains to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me those two are not related.


OMG! I find this hysterical. Still trying to keep from peeing myself!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
In general, I can't stand dogs in a purse or stroller.


----------



## KZoppa

Ankle biters (with exceptions who are polite and properly trained), dogs who feel the need to bark constantly. Any dog in the Spitz family as i dont need or want to be around a dog that not only has a photogenic memory but i also dont want or need to be around a dog that OPENLY disrespects his owners. Plus all that THICK fur is out. no thanks. i dont want something i can make a coat out of. HATE hounds. big and small ones. I like pits. they're intelligent dogs. OH! and if i cant groom it myself at home, no thanks.


----------



## Dennq

I dislike any dog that has it's tail up and you can see their anus. Sounds gross but I tell it like it is.


----------



## KZoppa

Dennq said:


> I dislike any dog that has it's tail up and you can see their anus. Sounds gross but I tell it like it is.


 
oh! yeah i'm not a big fan of dogs who's tail naturally is constantly curled over their back. They look prissy and i dont do prissy. In fact i usually smack prissy. Species doesnt matter. AND i cant stand little dogs for another reason! people feel the need to dress them in a different outfit every day! WTH is that about?! I'll occassionally put a Tshirt on my dogs for one reason or another but dude! Come on! they have fur!!!!!


----------



## Jgk2383

I love All dogs but I once read something about a scheperke and in the breeds history bio it said something about them pooping in water when they were on boats and since then they have always turned me right off


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Jgk2383 said:


> I love All dogs but I once read something about a scheperke and in the breeds history bio it said something about them pooping in water when they were on boats and since then they have always turned me right off


Ew!lol


----------



## AgileGSD

I find it interesting that so many GSD owners are so quick to judge other breeds by one or two experiences with them (or none). Obviously preference in what sort of dog you enjoy or don't is an individual thing. I'm around dogs a lot more than the average person and I have found the breeds that I like have expanded as I'm around more and more breeds.

I like most herding breeds overall because I love their drive, ease of training and even their quirkiness. I understand herding dogs, as I've had quite a few over the years. I have owned all herding breeds with the exception of my first dog, a Dobe mix. I like sighthounds too though and they are very different from herding breeds - fairly independent, not real driven to work with you, etc. I like some toy breeds because you can find drivey, nice performance breeds in them. I can appreciate some of the Terriers but don't think I'd want to live with them. Same with most of the working and sporting breeds. I really, really like Standard Poodles. I don't care for the look of barchychephlic breeds, found dwarf breeds very odd looking (living with a corgi has gotten me used to them lol) and prefer dogs with tails. I find that even breeds that I don't tend to care for, if I'm around enough of them I end up liking individuals of the breed regardless. I like dogs


----------



## Zoeys mom

I think I like all dog breeds, but wouldn't want to own them all personally based on my lifestyle and needs. My kids would love a toy dog that didn't crush them when they sat on them, but I know with my schedule I need a dog that house trains quick and is a quick learner off leash. I also know I don't have time to get a dog groomed as often as many of them need. This pretty much cancels out owning the toy breeds I'm familiar with


----------



## Matetus

i don't like toy breeds,because for me,their look isn't really a dog.The big and medium breeds are something else,but in them i don't like bulldogs and all that look bulldog-like,i just don't like that look, and i don't like Ngau Tau Stems(the ones with a creepy jaw  ,otherwise i like them all(this is all based on look)


----------



## ilivenanigloo

KZoppa said:


> Ankle biters (with exceptions who are polite and properly trained), dogs who feel the need to bark constantly. Any dog in the Spitz family as i dont need or want to be around a dog that not only has a photogenic memory but i also dont want or need to be around a dog that OPENLY disrespects his owners. Plus all that THICK fur is out. no thanks. i dont want something i can make a coat out of.



Haha, I think you mean _photographic memory._  I wasn't aware they're supposed to have that kind of memory. What do you have against it? 

I find it ironic you don't want a dog you can make a coat out of, but you're OK with ones that regularly re-carpet the floors.:laugh:

Or maybe that's just my dog....I took her to get professionally groomed when my landlord said I could have her in my apartment for company until another roommate moved in. I did this so I wouldn't have fluff everywhere or clog the drains (no hose in the complex) and it was more convenient at the time, otherwise I would have preferred to do it myself. The groomer said he did all he could to remove the fur, but there was way too much of it. Lupa looked, felt, and smelt great, but my floors were covered within 48 hours. It's like she has constant alopecia, but no baldness. Thus far, this is the only fault she has, though my parents say they'd have never let me get her had I not conveniently forgotten to mention this aspect of the breed before I got her. :smirk:

Matetus, I tried looking up Ngau Tau Stems, but got flowers? Could you post a picture and some more breed info?


----------



## tyebranshepherds

I don't like droolers either. Yuck! My sister raises pugs, and I don't really like the way they snort and snot in your face. Double Yuck!! I guss it really depends on their mannerisms. I could get past anything if they have good manners.


----------



## PADR1NH0

anything smaller then 30lbs... yappy dogs... or droolers...


----------



## CNTLOSE

Not a big fan of ankle bitters. My parents raised me with a white toy poodle...not a boy's dog by any means. Not a big fan of pitbulls especially in my line of work. I know some good ones are out there, but the ones I have always came across try to make me lunch.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

I've never met a pitt bull that I would ever trust. If you were walking down the street by yourself and a pittbull approached you...would you trust this dog enough to put your hand out to pet it? Not me!


----------



## CNTLOSE

Victoria_Lynn said:


> I've never met a pitt bull that I would ever trust. If you were walking down the street by yourself and a pittbull approached you...would you trust this dog enough to put your hand out to pet it? Not me!


They are machines built for one purpose...IMO. I had one charge me while on duty after it had attacked a man and an elderly lady. I won't go into the details of what I had to do, but lets say the dog was still able to run, jump two fences, and run another 300 yards before just laying down. Still had to be transported to the pound by Animal Control to be put down.


----------



## kaiapup

ilivenanigloo said:


> I like other dogs, but I'm stupid for a GSD. LOVE them. Don't care for angulation though, sorry!
> 
> DUMB DOGS. I don't care what it is, I'll have nothing to do with dogs with inferior intellect. There goes labs. Ugly dogs (Sorry, I'm shallow about my pets!) like Pugs, anything else with a smashed in face, yappy rat things (I think ya'll call them ankle biters) like Chihuahuas, ill-behaved anything, Pit Bulls usually aren't very pretty either though some are pretty cool, LAZY dogs with no energy, so that rules out all lap dogs. From what I know of Cocker Spaniels, they are very jealous and I don't like that in a dog. No Bassett Hounds for me; they look suicidal. Dachsunds or anything else that shakes just because something is different (OMG, this pillow is not in its usual place!). Anything that won't use the bathroom outside- again with the Dacschsund. My parents have one and they feel sorry for her when she has to pee in the cold because she shivers and doesn't like the feel of the cold ground. Stuck up or sissy dogs are out as well as pampered dogs and dogs in purses. Designer breeds because such a thing should not exist: one doesn't DESIGN a dog, one selectively breeds desirable traits to a purpose. I don't care for corgies due to their long back and stubby legs, at least GSDs aren't disproportionate and funny looking!
> 
> Hounds will be considered on a case by case basis. White Borzois can be pretty, some salukis are pretty, red bones are pretty but Bloodhounds not so much.
> 
> Dogs on the "Awesome List:" Anything that looks like a wolf (GSDs, Huskies, Malamutes, totally want a Czeck wolfdog), large, sweet mutts (met a border collie/St. Bernard...so cool), quard dogs like Dobermans and Rottweilers, etc, INTELLIGENT dogs!
> 
> I like dogs that are big and have a nice, hardy look to them. Some breeds look like existing causes them pain or they'd die or faint or something at the slightest change in the weather.


I almost spit my coffee out from laughing when I got to the Basset Hound section. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ShepherdsField

My daughter and son-in-law have ended up taking in his brother's two dogs, a brother and sister, because a fairly large part of their yard is fenced and he is moving. They are half-Chow and half-Pittbull. Not an aggressive bone in either of their bodies, despite the reputations of their breed. They are very loving dogs and the worse you can say about them is they are not attractive and not that bright. Their coats are longish, scraggly and brindled and their faces are drooly and bulldoggish. Whomever bred them, I don't know what they were thinking. Not bad dogs, but nothing I would want in a dog.


----------



## Stogey

Hate is a pretty strong word, but if I had to label any dog breed as "hated" I would have to say Pekineses ! Lil yappy ball of fur with big bulging eyes !!! Actually most all lil yappy dogs fall into the "hated" category as far as I'm concerned ! 

And that's just my Dos Centavos :thumbup:


----------



## GrayWolf

I am very leery of the Pit Bull, Staffordshire Terriers and other breeds crossed with them. These are the current "bad dogs." They now share the same negative reputation that was once reserved for the German Shepherd, Doberman Pinscher and Rottweiller. They have been over bred and poorly bred. Many shelters and rescues in my area are filled to the rafters with these poor dogs. I've encountered many of these dogs during my career in law enforcement. Unfortunately, the criminal element took over breeding these dogs in the inner cities using them as guard dogs for their drug rings. They stepped up the injustice to the breed by fighting them for profit. 

I've encountered many of these dogs in the "demon mode." It made my skin crawl. To this day, these dogs are the only dogs I really stay far from. Too often many of the rescue and shelter dogs turn out to be loaded canons. I am aware there are those who comply to the breed standard and result in loving animals, but more than a few nasty encounters with these dogs left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## will_and_jamie

I don't care for small dogs - Chihuahua, Dachshund, Yorkie, Maltese, Pekingese, Rat Terrier. Really any dog with the small dog attitude.


----------



## APBTLove

GrayWolf said:


> I am very leery of the Pit Bull, Staffordshire Terriers and other breeds crossed with them. These are the current "bad dogs." They now share the same negative reputation that was once reserved for the German Shepherd, Doberman Pinscher and Rottweiller. They have been over bred and poorly bred. Many shelters and rescues in my area are filled to the rafters with these poor dogs. I've encountered many of these dogs during my career in law enforcement. Unfortunately, the criminal element took over breeding these dogs in the inner cities using them as guard dogs for their drug rings. They stepped up the injustice to the breed by fighting them for profit.
> 
> I've encountered many of these dogs in the "demon mode." It made my skin crawl. To this day, these dogs are the only dogs I really stay far from. Too often many of the rescue and shelter dogs turn out to be loaded canons. I am aware there are those who comply to the breed standard and result in loving animals, but more than a few nasty encounters with these dogs left a bad taste in my mouth.


Check out the video "what IS a pit bull" in my signature, maybe it will help you a little... 90% of the dogs passed of as 'pit bulls' are mutts with little/no Pit (APBT) in them. Unfortunately.. 


I found another breed I would never want to day... Teacup chi's.. OMG I thought it was a ferret at first, I could kill it by stepping on it by accident!


----------



## ba1614

I can't say that I truly "dislike" any breed, although I can't see myself ever having one of the smaller breeds.


----------



## ILGHAUS

I dislike the *Ugly* or *Mean* breeds.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Hey now Labs are by far not stupid dogs at all. They are in used in SAR, drug sniffing, tracking, and are definite thinking dogs. I'll have to agree with small breeds on the whole not being for me and yes Bassett's look suicidal,lol


----------



## kiwilrdg

It is not the dogs breeds that I dislike, it is the way people raise those breeds. 

I don't like purse dogs. I have a mini and a toy poodle that were raised to be dogs. It took 5 minutes for them to meet and get along with Abby because they are not yappy purse dogs. 

I don't like people who ignore pit mutts either. I like the attitude of a pit bull when it is properly socialized. A dog that is chained out and only fed has a good reason to be angry.


----------



## AbbyK9

If I had to types of dogs I dislike, it would have to be dogs with floppy ears. I like dogs that have pricked or half-pricked ears. Just not a big fan of floppy-eared breeds in general. I also think Dobes look weird if they don't have their ears cropped.


----------



## Marissa

Im really not a fan of a lot of small breeds. Especially the brachicephalic breeds that snore and grunt all the time ICK!! I really dont like shih tzus and pekinese for some reason..although there is always an exception..


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Marissa said:


> Im really not a fan of a lot of small breeds.


I don't mind the small breeds if they're treated like dogs and act like dogs.


----------



## Marissa

Agree! Thats a huge part of the problem unfortunetly...


----------



## MrsMiaW

I too dislike small breeds, especially when I see them sitting in a purse in a grocery store or in someone's carriage in Target. I wonder what would happen if one of us put our fullgrown GSD in the carriage at Target.


----------



## kiwilrdg

> I wonder what would happen if one of us put our fullgrown GSD in the carriage at Target.


Why did you have to say that. Now I will need to test it to find out. :rofl:


----------



## just another truck

kiwilrdg said:


> Why did you have to say that. Now I will need to test it to find out. :rofl:


It is to bad you are in Virginia. I would have joined you!!!


----------



## GSD Fan

I don't like that small breed dog that doesn't have any fur. I dont' know the name of the breed. I just can't handle the way the dog looks.


----------



## ingenerate

My thought is that any working breed that can be utilitized for some type of task is useful. I don't believe in having 'pets,' I believe in having companions that will work with and for you and love doing it. This is also my reason for loving GSD's so much.


----------



## ingenerate

GSD Fan said:


> I don't like that small breed dog that doesn't have any fur. I dont' know the name of the breed. I just can't handle the way the dog looks.


 
are you talking about the chinese crested dog? 

Chinese Crested Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GSD Fan

ingenerate said:


> are you talking about the chinese crested dog?
> 
> Chinese Crested Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yeah! That's the breed!


----------



## ingenerate

Yeah. they can be quite annoying. My friend has one and she loves him. I hated him at first, but after about 2 years I am actually tolerable of him. haha. i guess it's not his fault he is 'ugly as sin.' haha


----------



## Montana Scout

i hate "toy" dogs... or squeeker dogs... pit bulls are kind of an iffy story, its not the breed i don't like, just 90% of the owners


----------



## rob31

I don't really like terriers, they seem like they bark at everything. I also do not like chihuahuas, they are just weird looking.


----------



## King&Skylar

I don't like chihuahaus or beagles. I don't know why haha. Not too fond of labs, either.


----------



## Akk578

BEAGLES! I can not stand them.


----------



## GregK

Man oh man - what a pathetic thread!

Not too many true dog lovers out there, eh?

Sad!!!


----------



## ahazra

GSDgirlAL said:


> "Any dog that gets carried in a purse" ... that is too funny!!! And, I agree with it as well ...


I agree 100%.. I cannot understand why have dog (or any other animal) carried out in purse, etc !


----------



## Jessiewessie99

GregK said:


> Man oh man - what a pathetic thread!
> 
> Not too many true dog lovers out there, eh?
> 
> Sad!!!


Um....its not that we hate them, we just wouldn't own them. It doesn't make one less of a dog lover.


----------



## My2Furkids

I tend to not like dogs smaller than 40'ish pounds... But I am partial to Frenchies, and a certain chihuahua mix who's going on about 14 years old now! I love love love Frenchies, and I want another one soon. 

As for specific dogs I don't like... Sharpeis! Ick. Their fur makes me break out in hives. Also typically dislike labs, though I'm realizing that this is probably much more a function of bad owners and bad breeding. I'd be willing to give an English bred lab a shot some day 

Just have to note that I've read a lot of people saying they don't like Pitts, and I'm just wondering why...


----------



## PupperLove

My2Furkids said:


> Just have to note that I've read a lot of people saying they don't like Pitts, and I'm just wondering why...


The reason I don't like pitbull tpyes is a combination of the fact that alot of times, a person, typically what I call "G-Bangers" (wannabe gangsters) want to be "tough" so they get a pit, and never train it, or think it's cool if it's barking and growling at people. I see that alot where I live. I have also read alot of stories about them being aggressive to humans probably due to what I mentioned above. And they also aren't very attractive to me- too stocky for my taste personally and almost look scary to me. They also have a bad reputation, so if I decided to own one I would automatically have alot of explaining to do with family and friends whether or not the dog is friendly-which I don't feel is fair. That's why I wouldn't want to own one! I know there are pretty ones and nice ones too, but the majority don't fit my taste.


----------



## PupperLove

Marissa said:


> Im really not a fan of a lot of small breeds. Especially the brachicephalic breeds that snore* and grunt all the time* ICK!! I really dont like shih tzus and pekinese for some reason..although there is always an exception..


I was at the dog park last week and there was this little Staffy there, 7 months old. It would run after all the other dogs snorting and growling and nipping at them like they were hogs! The owner thought it was "cute" even when it started fights with the other dogs. It looked like a little brindel piglet and it sounded like one too. That dog had too big of an ego that's for sure, just like his master!


----------



## Yiorgo1026

I always tell people "i don't really like dogs" and they reply "but you have a dog" and i say "no , i have a german shepherd" lol But seriously i don't like little dogs, but especially dandie dinmont terriers, they really creep me out for some reason.


----------



## codmaster

So very true!


----------



## Deuce

I'm not a fan of small breed dogs (just not my personal taste), anything along the Pitt, Amstaff, American Bulldog, Mastiff line...personally I side with a lot of the world that they're nothing but trouble and unpredictable.


----------



## LARHAGE

Just because a dog is small doesn't make them dainty and worthless. I have an 11 pound JRT, and a 15 pound Cairn Terrier, both are cute as a button, but these dogs were bred to hunt and kill vermin, and since I have a little ranch I am constantly fighting off HUGE wood rats and mice that double in population weekly, these dogs are invaluable, and never more so than last Saturday. I was cleaning out the wood shed as a new load was being delivered, as I reached into a corner of old wood I was attacked by several HUGE wood rats, I fell backwards screaming and one was latched on my jacket, than several small babies ran out and I realized why they were being so aggressive, the dogs heard me scream and they all came running, ut the terriers came at them full bore and it was a nasty fight, I cut the back of my head in the fall and when I ran out of the shed I realized the little JRT was fighting a rat the same size as he was, I ran to the barn to get a pitchfork with my 3 German Shepherds following me, when I got back to the shed, the Cairn was standing proudly with a rat in his mouth, he was wagging his tail like crazy, the JRT, blood dripping from an open wound on his cheek was still frantically looking for more rats. I was so overcome with emotion with these little dogs, they are such tenacious and courageous little souls, the point being, each breed was bred for a certain purpose, my Shepherds were worthless in this case, just like my terriers are not watch dogs, we shouldn't despise breeds because they are not like our Shepherds, believe me, Saturday I was happy they werent.!!!!


----------



## codmaster

Wow! Sounds like a real battle!

Guess the terriers were in their glory - fighting with the rats. In any such fight my money would definetly be on the terriers - they are usually fiesty little devils.

We used to have a female GSD who would have been in the middle of said rodent battle royal. She was a hunter like no other one that I have ever sen and killed a number of big giant rats who came out of the nearby fields when we lived in PA.


----------



## Larien

I personally like pit bulls and the like, but I would never own one: I acknowledge that while I am strong willed enough for a GSD, I am in no way capable of raising a pit bull well, they're just too tough minded for me. I think if more people realized their limitations when it comes to strong willed breeds, the problems with those breeds would dwindle. I heard on the news tonight a pit killed it's owners newborn baby when they left the two unattended for mere minutes. Plus here there are insurance, fencing and muzzling requirements I'm not prepared to comply with.

ANYWAY, breeds I dislike... I am not a terrier fan at all. I find them to be too boisterous and generally obnoxious. Also do not care for pugs, I hate the annoying turds my neighbor has, and I find their look unappealing. I don't care for Rottweilers: I was attacked by one as a child, it dragged me off my bike by my leg, scared the **** outa me.

I also don't understand the lab craze - I have never met a Labrador I liked. Too hyper for my tastes.

I agree that small dogs don't always mean dainty: my Pomeranian is FIERCE, huge dog in a small body. He puts my shepherd in his place all day, every day. My mom's little shi-poo rules the roost here, tough as nails, little beeyotch! And my chihuahua, she bossed around my late great dane - he used to wait behind her at the water bowl!


----------



## DJEtzel

Larien said:


> I heard on the news tonight a pit killed it's owners newborn baby when they left the two unattended for mere minutes.


Haha, ever heard of prey drive? That's why pitbulls kill babies. That, and they mess with them. 

The baby shouldn't have been left alone with ANY breed for ANY amount of time unsupervised. 

Sorry, I love pits, couldn't let that go without saying something.

Breeds I'd never own/dislike-

Jack Russell Terriers. 
Labradors.
Mastiffs.
Golden Retrievers.
Dalmations.
Basset Hounds.
Silky Terrier.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Deuce said:


> I'm not a fan of small breed dogs (just not my personal taste), anything along the Pitt, Amstaff, American Bulldog, Mastiff line...personally I side with a lot of the world that *they're nothing but trouble and unpredictable.*


Sorry, but this just got to me. They are not trouble and not unpredictable. Any poorly bred, abused, neglected dog can become unpredictable. To say one breed is like that is just stereotyping. Many can say that about our GSDs, I have heard it when people see me walking my dogs. I have handled and helped care for pit mixes at a shelters. I am not saying you can't hate them, but when people just lump them into a category without actually knowing them gets to me. Pet peeve.


----------



## Larien

I wasn't trying to imply that only pits kill people, I was just saying what I heard on TV today is all, it came to mind when I was writing my post. I wouldn't leave a baby alone with any dog, personally, either, because I've heard of lots of dog breeds attacking them. It wasn't my dog or my baby, I had nothing to do with it or it's prey drive, so it's not my problem.


----------



## Konotashi

There was a chow chow here a while back that killed a baby. Mom left for just a minute, baby was crying, dog chomped down on the source of the noise; baby's head. 

I don't care how much I trusted a dog - I would not leave a baby alone in a room with any dog of any size. That's the mom's fault, and although it's the most tragic lesson anyone can learn, it's not the dog's fault.

But I think I said this before. There are few dog breeds I dislike as a whole. It's the misbehaved ones I don't like. I might say I don't like Chihuahuas, but if I meet one that's well behaved, then I like Chihuahuas until I meet another ankle biter.


----------



## Klamari

Konotashi said:


> It's the misbehaved ones I don't like. I might say I don't like Chihuahuas, but if I meet one that's well behaved, then I like Chihuahuas until I meet another ankle biter.


I agree with you there. I think the reason I dislike some breeds (german shorthair pointers, weimaraner, chinese crested) is because I've worked with those breeds at one time or another and the dog I worked with was a complete nightmare. 
And I've met really bad and really sweet chihuahuas, so I have a neutral opinion when I meet a new one


----------



## Salem

Hello! This is my first time actually posting here, so I thought I would put in my input. 

I like all dog breeds. Like others have said, I also can't stand owners who mistreat/neglect their dogs.
My family currently has a JRT and a Maltese/Bichon mix. The JRT definitely does not fit the stereotype. She is really quite lazy. 

At one point in time I had a lab, and I have to say that she was prone to obesity. I only had her for a year since she was a Leader Dog in training (she was prone to hip dysplasia and couldn't continue on :/). But the owner she has now walks her every day and in the pictures she looks fit and trim.


----------



## CaseysGSD

My father in law has a Newf and though he is so sweet, he is the most slobery (think shoe string slober that he wipes on your pants) and stupid dog I have EVER met!


----------



## APBTLove

Larien said:


> I wasn't trying to imply that only pits kill people, I was just saying what I heard on TV today is all, it came to mind when I was writing my post. I wouldn't leave a baby alone with any dog, personally, either, because I've heard of lots of dog breeds attacking them. It wasn't my dog or my baby, I had nothing to do with it or it's prey drive, so it's not my problem.


Just keep in mind that the TV hypes everything up... Just ONE recent example - I posted about this - An American Bulldog kennel's dog named Uno killed their 3yo daughter. The media reported it as a pit bull kennel and as a pit bull that killed the girl. They even said "American Pit Bulls Registered with the AKC" - WAIT a minute! The AKC does not register American Bulldogs OR APBTs. They made that part up completely.. And they finally had to admit they called them pit bulls wrongly. They do it so they get more people reading.. Pit bulls (the APBT is the only breed who can rightfully be called a pit, or pit bull) are misidentified to the extreme. Just check out the vid in my signature, What IS a pit bull. 

Pit Bulls, like all terriers, take a firm hand to train them, but IME they are easily trained and obedient when done right, the only flaw for most novice owners is their dog aggression. 

Ah, I don't like breeds that have so many wrinkles you have to lift up flaps of skin and clean under them every day.. lol that would get on my nerves.. but if I found the right dog I'd go through it.


----------



## LARHAGE

codmaster said:


> Wow! Sounds like a real battle!
> 
> Guess the terriers were in their glory - fighting with the rats. In any such fight my money would definetly be on the terriers - they are usually fiesty little devils.
> 
> We used to have a female GSD who would have been in the middle of said rodent battle royal. She was a hunter like no other one that I have ever sen and killed a number of big giant rats who came out of the nearby fields when we lived in PA.


 

Yeah, my Shepherds will also try to get the vermin, but they are just not in the same league as the terrorists in rat catching, I love to see dogs do what they were bred to do, their intensity and focus is amazing. I 'lost'' my Cairn Terrier last summer for a few hours, I was devastated thinking he escaped the yard or was eaten by the coyotes and such, I called my friends sobbing on the phone, they all came up to help me look, well, turns out one of my Shepherds found him in the back corner of the lot under a group of Joshua Trees, he had dug after a squirrel so far down I couldn't even see him, I just head his muffled barking, he would not come out and didn't for several more hours, he finally backed out of the tunnel so frustrated and angry it was hilarious.


----------



## Konotashi

LARHAGE said:


> Yeah, my Shepherds will also try to get the vermin, but they are just not in the same league as the terrorists in rat catching, I love to see dogs do what they were bred to do, their intensity and focus is amazing. I 'lost'' my Cairn Terrier last summer for a few hours, I was devastated thinking he escaped the yard or was eaten by the coyotes and such, I called my friends sobbing on the phone, they all came up to help me look, well, turns out one of my Shepherds found him in the back corner of the lot under a group of Joshua Trees, he had dug after a squirrel so far down I couldn't even see him, I just head his muffled barking, he would not come out and didn't for several more hours, he finally backed out of the tunnel so frustrated and angry it was hilarious.


I had a similar experience, but with a less fortunate ending. When we only had Sania, Shelbye, and Schatzi, I came home and Sania greeted me. After about 10 minutes, I still didn't see Shelbye or Schatzi. Normally they're up my butt crack until Mom comes home. I went out back and called for them (this was before they went deaf), and I heard odd noises from underneath our (concrete) porch. I noticed a huge hole going underneath it, and I ran over and tried calling them to me. Schatzi got stuck behind Shelbye, and they were both trapped. It was over 100 outside that day. I called Mom to get home NOW, and she rushed home, called the fire dept., the police, animal control - no one would help her. She went to our neighbor who has a schmorgesport of stuff, since he works on cars, and he put a hook on the end of a PVC pipe. Mom stuck it down and managed to get Schatzi by the collar and pulled her out, and Shelbye came out right behind her. They were extremely dehydrated, but they were alright. 
Schatzi's a miniature schnauzer, and Shelbye's a mini schnauzer/pit bull mix. They both went under the porch trying to get a ground squirrel.


----------



## DJEtzel

Deuce said:


> I'm not a fan of small breed dogs (just not my personal taste), anything along the Pitt, Amstaff, American Bulldog, Mastiff line...personally I side with a lot of the world that they're nothing but trouble and unpredictable.


You're obviously very ignorant on the subject of them, apparently. 

They are no more unpredictable than a GSD. Maybe you should do your research. Have you ever been around them or owned one?


----------



## DJEtzel

APBTLove said:


> Just keep in mind that the TV hypes everything up... Just ONE recent example - I posted about this - An American Bulldog kennel's dog named Uno killed their 3yo daughter. The media reported it as a pit bull kennel and as a pit bull that killed the girl. They even said "American Pit Bulls Registered with the AKC" - WAIT a minute! The AKC does not register American Bulldogs OR APBTs. They made that part up completely.. And they finally had to admit they called them pit bulls wrongly. They do it so they get more people reading.. Pit bulls (the APBT is the only breed who can rightfully be called a pit, or pit bull) are misidentified to the extreme. Just check out the vid in my signature, What IS a pit bull.


I make a habit of requesting pictures from pit bull attacks now from AC. I got the idea from a member on another board that started doing so and every picture he got of the "pitbull" was very obviously not a pit bull. I'm finding the same thing.


----------



## Harleys Momma

I dislike Labs and Goldens simply because they are placed on such a high pedestal as breeds who do no wrong. I, as the owner of a VERY DA lab who has redirected and flat out attacked another dog, cannot stand the fact that people automatically assume its never the labs/goldens fault. When my lab was trying to go after a passing dog on a walk (a mellow 'pit bull of all breeds) she was making all sorts of sounds like she was about to kill someone/thing and a passing lady asked me what type of dog I had. I said shes a lab and the lady, in a rather shocked voice, said she thought she was a rotti (this dog looks NOTHING like a rotti other than rotti owners tend to keep their dogs fat, and my lab is fat -we are working on that though) It just drives me insane that becuase she was acting so violently towards another dog the lady assumed she had to be some 'vicious' breed when she is clearly a lab.

I learned to be much more open about breeds when I started working at a groomer. I used to dilike any and all small 'ankle biters'. But have since fell in love with many a small dog and one day would love to own a little dog (sadly my 'pit bull' would smash a small dog like a bug the first time he slammed his feet down in a play bow so little dogs are out of the question while we have him lol though it would be hilarious to see a little dog chasing my 'pit bull' around, he loves to be chased by whatever he can get to chase him)


----------



## vicky2200

I cant see myself not liking a dog. Even the 'ugly' ones I seem to like. So far, Ive never seen a dog I wouldnt want to take home ( based upon their breed anyway)


----------



## Larien

Oh I forgot about Chows... My other aunt had 2 or 3 of them years ago, and when her kids were small, they were always trying to bite them. All of them were really nasty, but the other breeds she had were always fine, so I was inclined to think it was either typical chow behavior or the possible genetics of those particular animals rather than her leadership skills. My mom was so afraid of them, she wouldn't bring me there when I was little until they died.

I'm not crazy about beagles, either, when I was training at the shelter, 90% of them had huge focus problems because their noses were constantly on the ground, I have no patience for that stuff so it irked me! There were a few though that I loved, one I would have taken if I hadn't had 5 dogs already. Just goes to show there's always exceptions, I typically dislike Chihuahuas and yet I have one, she just happens to be unusually sweet and good natured as opposed to others I've observed.. But I think those individuals were the products of owners who spoiled them too much and didn't discipline them, and so like pit bull types, people can give any breed a bad reputation. Again, I just wish people would realize their limitations when it comes to handling the willpower and needs of certain breeds, and also to buy a watch or a necklace instead of a dog if they want a new accessory!


----------



## Panda

I like all dogs. If it has a nice personality I will fall in love with it. 

However, I can't see myself ever buying a toy dog as I think they tend to be agressive and I just don't see the point. If I wanted something that size I will just gt another cat. 

I also don't like the look of schnauzer's I think because of the moustache/beard thing. I also wouldn't want one of those mexican hairless dogs that get boils on their skin and you have to squeeze the boils. *shudder* I wouldn't like the feeling of patting skin either.


----------



## Panda

Larien said:


> I'm not crazy about beagles, either, when I was training at the shelter, 90% of them had huge focus problems because their noses were constantly on the ground,!


 
 haha this made me laugh because my family had a beagle that I grew up with and my Grandpa used to joke that we needed to get him wheels for his nose or he would wear it away from it always being on the ground. lol He was a great dog though. Perfect temperment, great with us when we were kids and always seemed to watch out for us and was very protective of the family. 

Sorry about the off topic guys


----------



## GSDOWNED

I don't like Chows. Being a former Vet tech, I've had more Chows try to attack or bite me than any other breed.

I'm also not a fan of Dalmations or Cocker Spaniels.

I think the bottom line on these breeds is they became popular and were overbred for money making purposes. In all of that stupidity and careless breeding, the good traits of these dogs were completely lost.


----------



## ken k

most humans


----------



## shadmuffin07

dont really like anything but true working breeds...
my bottom
1 small dogs/designer dogs
2 slow/stupid dogs
3 retrievers
my top
1 German shepherds
2 Mals
3 Dobes
4 Rotts
5 Dutchies
6 Border Collies


----------



## PaddyD

There are many breeds I don't care for but I often meet individual dogs of those breeds that are nice, although I wouldn't own one:
Ankle biters; pit bulls; any breed that drools; any curly-haired breed; any long-haired breed; giant dogs; yappers; hyper breeds as in most terriers and a lot of labs. There are a lot of mutts that are mixtures of some breeds I don't like but who have turned out nice. For instance, I have seen some real nice Cockapoos whereas I would never own a Cocker or a Poodle.


----------



## jturcotte

I can't stand Wheaton Terriers (aka Urine Mop Terriers), Sharpeis, English Bulldogs, Weimaraners, Thai Ridgebacks, Chows, Old English Sheepdogs and Pekingese!


----------



## juliejujubean

i can not stand the owners of most of the ankle biters. they are like, "she is harmless" yet the dog is biting me or someone else. they are out of control and most of the owners just use them as a fashion statement and don't train them  its sad really....


----------



## LARHAGE

I hate Mastiffs and the like, can't stand Cane Corsos , the Presarios or any ugly, and hideous drool bags, I hate dogs that look more stupid than s/@!t on a stick.


----------



## Freestep

Ooooo... I'm a groomer, so I have OPINIONS! 

#1 least favorite breed: Chow Chow. It's the only breed I simply will not touch.

Shar Pei.

Cocker Spaniel.

Dalmatian.

Basset Hound.

English Bulldog.

Anything that drools excessively.


----------



## Chowgal

I hate little dogs, minus pomeranians because I absolutely adore poms. I've owned 3. And I've been attacked by WAY too many little dogs. My mom's yorkie and my brother's chihuahua being 2 of them. Way too many people don't train them and let them get away with murder.

And I don't care what others say, chows are my all time favorite breed. I've had experiences with "nasty" chows but they were under-socialized and just plain not taken care of responsibly. More chows than I can count are well behaved, loving, and even sociable dogs. My purebred chow girl, that I just lost in late April to cancer; she would've been 11 in early May, always went out places with me(Petsmart, my younger brother's baseball games, festivals, parks, and any other places she could go) and she never ever snapped at anyone. She ignored people walking by and happily sat there when children and adults petted her. And she LOVED children, my younger cousin actually learned to stand and walk with her, and she NEVER protested. And it always irked me when people who go "oh, she's a chow, she must be vicious." No, I trusted her with my life!

I always lean towards the "dangerous" breeds as my favorites though.


----------



## Freestep

Chowgal said:


> And I don't care what others say, chows are my all time favorite breed. I've had experiences with "nasty" chows but they were under-socialized and just plain not taken care of responsibly. More chows than I can count are well behaved, loving, and even sociable dogs. My purebred chow girl, that I just lost in late April to cancer; she would've been 11 in early May, always went out places with me(Petsmart, my younger brother's baseball games, festivals, parks, and any other places she could go) and she never ever snapped at anyone. She ignored people walking by and happily sat there when children and adults petted her. And she LOVED children, my younger cousin actually learned to stand and walk with her, and she NEVER protested. And it always irked me when people who go "oh, she's a chow, she must be vicious." No, I trusted her with my life!


Chows... you either love em or hate em! I'm sure there are good Chows, but I have never had the pleasure to meet one. I think part of the problem is #1, they don't have good peripheral vision, and if you come at them from the side, it may surprise them. #2, they are hard to read. With all that fuzz and wrinkle, warning signs are hard to see, so that they appear unpredictable. I worked as a vet tech before I was a groomer, and I saw so many nasty Chows that I swore I'd never touch one again if I didn't have to. Of course, a lot of vet techs feel the same way about GSDs! I am sure breeding plays a strong role in temperament, and unfortunately we have a lot of byb Chows around here.

I do groom chow crosses, and they run about half good and half bad.


----------



## Sue Smart

My least favourite dog is a Bedlington Terrier and that's because if I wanted a lamb I'd have a lamb.


----------



## schatzi14

Not a fan of Dalmations - only dog that ever bit me, since then don't like 'em.
I mostly like all breeds of dogs, definately prefer big dogs and can't see myself owning anything other than a gsd. My granddog is a French Bulldog - :rolleyes2: little punk, ahhh...he's alright.


----------



## Freestep

Sue Smart said:


> My least favourite dog is a Bedlington Terrier and that's because if I wanted a lamb I'd have a lamb.


I have to say... while that haircut on Bedlingtons looks ridiculous, it's a REALLY fun haircut to do. I always feel like I'm doing something goofy and slightly naughty with that nose-to-neck mohawk.


----------



## suzzyq01

Hmmm...I don't normally think about the breeds I am not fond of.....

1. Anything mixed with a poodle to create and "-oodle" or any dog called a designer dog (the website will make your jaw drop)
List of Hybrid Dogs, Designer Dog, Hybrid Dog, Designer Dogs

2. Just about every dog in the non-sporting and toy group. I do not care for small dogs that have no manners (so basically all small dogs)

I like a dog that was meant to do something, anything else is just a guinea pig with a collar that can bark.


----------



## Freestep

suzzyq01 said:


> 1. Anything mixed with a poodle to create and "-oodle" or any dog called a designer dog (the website will make your jaw drop)
> List of Hybrid Dogs, Designer Dog, Hybrid Dog, Designer Dogs


Aaarrrrghhh yes don't get me started.  Of course it isn't the dog's fault, and I've met some mixed-breeds (I refuse to call them by a stupid designer-dog name) that are delightful dogs. But purposely mixing breeds to make a cutesy designer-dog for yuppies? Ugh.



> I do not care for small dogs that have no manners (so basically all small dogs)
> 
> I like a dog that was meant to do something, anything else is just a guinea pig with a collar that can bark.


Well, some breeds were meant strictly for companionship, and I don't see anything wrong with that--companionship is a job, too! When little dogs are raised and trained like a regular dog, they're great. Lots of people are down on Poodles, but the Poodle isn't the problem--it's the OWNER. They make wonderful dogs when properly trained, and treated like a dog rather than a human infant.


----------



## suzzyq01

Freestep said:


> Aaarrrrghhh yes don't get me started.  Of course it isn't the dog's fault, and I've met some mixed-breeds (I refuse to call them by a stupid designer-dog name) that are delightful dogs. But purposely mixing breeds to make a cutesy designer-dog for yuppies? Ugh.
> 
> I have also met some great mixed breed dogs. I get the mixing of poodles and labs and goldens, you want the lab and golden but hypoalergenic. I get it. But that doesn't mean you need to mix a poodle with EVERY purebreed dog. I dunno, on that list is Siberian Huksy x poodle called a Siberpoo Siberpoo information and pictures Siberian Husky Poodle Hybrid Dogs Siberpoo
> Ooooey Vey!
> 
> 
> Well, some breeds were meant strictly for companionship, and I don't see anything wrong with that--companionship is a job, too! When little dogs are raised and trained like a regular dog, they're great. Lots of people are down on Poodles, but the Poodle isn't the problem--it's the OWNER. They make wonderful dogs when properly trained, and treated like a dog rather than a human infant.


I said most of the toy and non-sporting group. I do like some smaller dogs. I mostly am turned off by small dogs because most owners do not treat them like dogs. So they are not trained and have no manners. The people who have done the work, I totally respect them and their dogs.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I don't dislike any dogs because of their breed, I dislike ignorant owners that create a monster out of a wonderful dog.


----------



## Chowgal

Freestep said:


> Chows... you either love em or hate em! I'm sure there are good Chows, but I have never had the pleasure to meet one. I think part of the problem is #1, they don't have good peripheral vision, and if you come at them from the side, it may surprise them. #2, they are hard to read. With all that fuzz and wrinkle, warning signs are hard to see, so that they appear unpredictable. I worked as a vet tech before I was a groomer, and I saw so many nasty Chows that I swore I'd never touch one again if I didn't have to. Of course, a lot of vet techs feel the same way about GSDs! I am sure breeding plays a strong role in temperament, and unfortunately we have a lot of byb Chows around here.
> 
> I do groom chow crosses, and they run about half good and half bad.


See, I feel like chows are one of the easiest to read. ~lol~ I always knew what my girl was gonna do. I'm half and half with my mix boy. I can read him, but he can still surprise me on what he's gonna do. Breeding does play a strong role, when they were popular in the 80's, they were WAY over bred by backyard breeders lookin' to make a quick buck. That and people throwing them in a backyard all by themselves without much human contact.


----------



## KDH

Opinion is a funny thing. I don't like small dogs. I have no sensible reason NOT to... I just don't. Flip side of the same coin: I LOVE border collies. My last dog was a border collie... inSANE. Tortured, OCD dog/breed. I will never get another (especially now that we don't live on a farm anymore). Yet... I loved her, and I still LOVE border collies. I shouldn't based on my personal experience, and yet I do. Same as I shouldn't dislike small dogs based on my experience, and yet I don't. 

I'm shrugging at my own illogic. Oh, well.


----------



## suzzyq01

Chowgal said:


> See, I feel like chows are one of the easiest to read. ~lol~ I always knew what my girl was gonna do. I'm half and half with my mix boy. I can read him, but he can still surprise me on what he's gonna do. Breeding does play a strong role, when they were popular in the 80's, they were WAY over bred by backyard breeders lookin' to make a quick buck. That and people throwing them in a backyard all by themselves without much human contact.


The dog is only easy to read because you know what to look for. Many people don't have a clue and couldn't read the body language of a Pomeranian let alone a chow. Chows got less noticed in the "bad dog" spot light in the late 90's when the Pit Bull became the over bred dog and took it's place. The sheer number of dogs is the only reason you hear more stories of things happening. Pet finder alone shows there are 16,341 pit bulls/mixes currently for adoption and only 2,496 chows. 

Dog breeds available for adoption on Petfinder

I am shocked at the number of Chihuahuas at 14,744 that's crazy! Not shocking is the number of Labs 24,967. Makes me sad.


----------



## Franksmom

I dislike any breed that looks like it's so fragile it will break into in a strong wind. 
and I'm not a big fan of pug nosed breeds for me but I've met a few that did have great personalities.


----------



## Lady Ninja

Border Collie i dislike BIG time, at the time, but most because of there owners. I see collies "gone wild" all the time. They are so high driven and out of control that the dog almost jump out of it's body when they see a bicycle/car/jogging people/other dogs. I mean that people should think twice ore maybe 10 times before they get a dog like that to be a pet dog without any training. I must say I liked the breed very much before, but now it's just a pain in the ass to meet ore only see one in distance....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I dislike no breed but could never 
have a border although my neighbors Casey dog is great but she herds cattle all day. Luv labs but dont think I could live through three years of puppy hood(daisy's 2 yaers were murder). I go to all breed shows so I've even met the Black and red Beauceron,nice guy but I'm to laid back to have one, Not fond of small dogs ,ie toys but my aunt had a little min. poodle Meschele great lil guy. I'm a sucker for dogs gotta love them but any herding/working /sporting is my pick .Wait can't stand Cockers only met a few but they were not for me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Then you havent met a beagle who huntg ,most of my family has field beagles.these guys are lean and at times mean if stopped from getting the bunny.


----------



## DunRingill

American Eskimos. Too many of them are neurotic screechy dogs.


----------



## bellamia

i truly do not care about ANY other breed other than beautifuls!(GSDS!). I dont hate or dislike them but just dont think about them! , the other breeds that is. my love has always been gsds snce i can remember, and i am 50 yrs old!


----------



## catz

I dislike labs, cocker spanials, dalmations, poodles, pugs and chinese crested dogs. Have met a few of each and all had qualities I wouldn't enjoy having in my home. 
I love giant drooling breeds like St. Bernards and Newfoundlands. I had a St and he was a joy to be around and our next dog will be a Newfie. I also love scruffy terriers like Parson Jack Russels, Scottish terriers and Cairns! :wub:


----------



## KDH

Lady Ninja said:


> Border Collie i dislike BIG time, at the time, but most because of there owners. I see collies "gone wild" all the time. They are so high driven and out of control that the dog almost jump out of it's body when they see a bicycle/car/jogging people/other dogs. I mean that people should think twice ore maybe 10 times before they get a dog like that to be a pet dog without any training. I must say I liked the breed very much before, but now it's just a pain in the ass to meet ore only see one in distance....


Fortunately, we had a farm when we had the border collie, so she got to run, run, run all the time - plus we did some specific training with her to keep her thinking. Even so, she never, ever relaxed. Ever. She also never chased cars, people, horse and buggies on the road... completely ignored them. Go figure. Shrug.


----------



## BR870

Any breed that averages under 40 pounds. Any poodle. But especially any toy/teacup. Any dog that thinks its a big dog, but isn't...

Those aren't dogs, they are dog food.


----------



## Josh's mom

Another vote here for the Chinese Crested, I heard you have to wipe them down with a chamois because they don't have any hair but they still have sebacious glands which make their skin oily YUCK!


----------



## JanaeUlva

GSDgirlAL said:


> "Any dog that gets carried in a purse" ... that is too funny!!! And, I agree with it as well ...


When I was working as a vet tech at a vet clinic in Michigan, we had a women who carried her tea cup poodle in her shirt. She would walk in to the front desk, reach into her cleavage and fish that little dog out. :blush:


----------



## bellamia

bellamia said:


> all other ones except gsds! sorry!


obvsly i meant the contrary!


----------



## dazedtrucker

I admit, I haven't read the entire thread..
but I dislike Dacshunds the most. I have known many that are hateful little kid biters. My x-roomate got one, with 3 little kids in the house. I told her that dog would bite her kid in the face..."oh no it won't, I'd kill it".
(I also had my 2nd GSD in that home)
Let's just say I was right. Kid got 50 stitches, dog is deceased. My GSD was a bystander.
Also really don't like Chihuahuas. Neurotic little beasts. Bred to death by everyfreakin1.


----------



## Alois

Add me to the long list of not liking Pitt bulls for being ugly and being used for fighting


----------



## DJEtzel

Alois said:


> Add me to the long list of not liking Pitt bulls for being ugly and being used for fighting


You hate a breed because of what stupid people do with them? 

And they're ugly?


----------



## APBTLove

Well, that's your opinion, I think these animals are stunning..









And many breeds are bred for and used in fighting, not just Pit Bulls (one T, btw), and many many other breeds are prone to Animal Aggression who aren't used for fighting.


----------



## Alois

DJEtzel said:


> You hate a breed because of what stupid people do with them?
> 
> And they're ugly?


Correct! You read that right!

*pats you on the back*


----------



## APBTLove

Alois said:


> Correct! You read that right!
> 
> *pats you on the back*


Come on, no need to be rude. You could have explained WHY you dislike a dog for the use humans put them to.


----------



## Alois

APBTLove said:


> Come on, no need to be rude. You could have explained WHY you dislike a dog for the use humans put them to.


The person I was "rude" too, has been rude to me twice. Not real big on people posting sarcastically .

hope this helps


----------



## Glacier

APBTLove said:


> Well, that's your opinion, I think these animals are stunning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many breeds are bred for and used in fighting, not just Pit Bulls (one T, btw), and many many other breeds are prone to Animal Aggression who aren't used for fighting.


Is that Marty's Lil Bit? I always thought she was an excellent representation of the APBT. I would love to have one someday.

There isn't any particular breed I dislike, but there are certain characteristics I can't stand.


----------



## APBTLove

Well, just my 2c, and I know that mine isn't worth much to anyone, but it's best to just be nice and let it go - there's not point in continuing if the person was indeed rude to you... not worth it in the long run. If I was rude and argued back with people who treated me badly, I'd spend the rest of my life doing so! lol


And yes, that is miss Lil Bit. She is a lovely specimen.


----------



## MicheleMarie

bloodhounds


----------



## Mom2Shaman

I don't personally care for any dog that even after grooming still looks nappy (that would be the corded and curly). That is just a personal visual preference on my part and speaks in no way to the quality of the dog or personality.

I cringe when I see Pits out and about not because the dogs as a breed are a problem, it's because in my area their owners as a breed are a problem and have little regard for control, safety, training, or others. In my area, pits are pretty much a bad @$$ ghetto thing and it is a shame.

I personally do not want to own or be close up with anything that drools on me, on the floor, on itself. Salivating is not exactly blantant drooling just hanging from the mouth and splattering on the walls.

I don't care for labs. I have only met one lab I truly liked and it was 100% field lines trained and competed in field trials. I think I prefer a bit more independent thinking in my animals.


----------



## Freestep

Mom2Shaman said:


> I cringe when I see Pits out and about not because the dogs as a breed are a problem, it's because in my area their owners as a breed are a problem and have little regard for control, safety, training, or others. In my area, pits are pretty much a bad @$$ ghetto thing and it is a shame.


It truly is a shame. I like Pits, and hate some of their owners. Around here, it seems like every Pit Bull is used for breeding regardless of their health or temperament, and so of course our shelter is loaded with them. 

It's like they're disposable dogs--every day I see someone on Craigslist trying to "rehome" their 8 month old intact Pit Bull, saying things like "This dog will be a great stud" or "This female will have beautiful puppies".  People get rid of these dogs just to get another puppy, because puppies are cute and they're a dime a dozen, and they know that when this dog isn't cute anymore they can just trade it in for another puppy.


----------



## Freestep

Mom2Shaman said:


> I don't care for labs. I have only met one lab I truly liked and it was 100% field lines trained and competed in field trials. I think I prefer a bit more independent thinking in my animals.


I have seen so many BYB Labs with a hyperactive, flaky, pig-headed temperaments that I cringe when someone says they have a Lab they want me to groom. And that is a shame, because a well-bred Lab is one of the best dogs in the world, IMO. 

I once had a GSD/Lab cross that was an awesome dog. She was my first dog, I got her when I was 18 years old and had just moved out of my parent's house. She came from a BYB, but somehow, she wound up with the best of both breeds; the worst of each breed had been cancelled out. I was a totally ignorant kid and yet, despite my inexperience with raising and training dogs, she turned out perfect. Loyal, obedient, totally sound. She went everywhere with me, even my college classes. I got lucky with that one.


----------



## DJEtzel

Alois said:


> The person I was "rude" too, has been rude to me twice. Not real big on people posting sarcastically .
> 
> hope this helps


Can you show me where I've been rude to you? You're the one harrassing me via PM, which I AM reporting. Please leave me alone.


----------



## Kay

I like all dogs (I have a thing for animals), but I'm not really a fan of small dogs, specifically Chihuahuas, Bichons or Toy Poodles. I think the reason is probably the owners holding the leash... most I've encountered have been the result of poor backyard breeding, and they all have temperament issues. I'm also particular to larger dogs... ones I can go running with, play frisbee with. That's my preference. 

I still adore all animals though  I used to have a Pom when I was younger; I really miss that crazy little gal some days


----------



## sparra

Afghan Hound....owing a dog that needs to spend more time in front of the mirror in the mornings than I do just doesn't sit right with me:crazy:


----------



## yuricamp

I dislike Chinese crested, they're ugly

I don't like dogs who look like they suffer to be alive, like daschunds (SP), I saw one whose male parts looked as if it hung so low between it's short legs that it rubbed the ground sometimes.

The little Taco Bell dogs are quite annoying as well. An apartment complex manager told me pit nbulls weren't allowed so I told them that mine was an American Bull Terrier and she was fine with it. Nevertheless Diego and I were attached several times by her live in boyfriend's I'll-tempered, undisciplined chiuaua.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I don't really hate the dog as I have never met one, but I think those hairless dogs that have that crazy to pronounce. I think they are just ugly.lol

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Carryingon

I love herding breeds, most working breeds in general. 


Based purely on personal opinion and experience, I dislike:

Cockapoos - my mom has two. She went from a lovely Rottie to these. 

Dalmations - randomly attacked by a few. Was startled they were so aggressive!

Schnauzers - at least the smaller/standard ones. A good friend has one and granted, she's spoiled him really rotten and lets him get away with murder - smiling fondly when he tried to kill my cats, as he attempted to hump my daughter's leg... as he screeches hysterically at all and everything... ugh! Even my child hates him and she loves all animals. 

Yorkies...well, in the interest of full disclosure, I have met one sweet one, that a coworker had. Every other one has drawn my blood!

I have mixed feelings about Pit Bulls. I fostered one years ago who was the sweetest dog and he got along with everyone in my house. I've had very bad experiences with them afterward. A neighbor moved in next to me and the first thing his pit bull did, the minute he was let into their yard, was to dig under my (solid) fence, enter my yard and try to kill my young GSD (I had to rush him into emergency vet to stop him from bleeding to death.) Result? A very reactive-dog-aggressive GSD, for the rest of his life. I also trained with a woman in my SchH club who had lovely pits and one day she came home to find one dead, torn apart by the other, and no idea why...and these were dogs who had grown up together and lived together peacefully for years. 

I do try to accept each dog on its individual merits though and not prejudge per its breed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I really don't have any breeds I dislike, I don't think about them much. 

There are many breeds I don't want to own, but it's not because I dislike them, it's more that I LOVE the ones I have


----------



## JulieBays

Small dogs with small dog syndrome. You know, my sister has small dogs. 3 of them. They are daschunds. They bark and seem uncontrollable. I can't even call her on the phone because they are always barking. When I go to their house, they bark and you can't get in the door. If you pet the smallest one, she will bite you and growl even if she is sitting in your lap. The problem that I see thanks to this forum is that people with small dogs allow them to become the alpha dog over the humans and I suppose they could be insecure over their size. Did someone already mention this? I have not read the whole thread. 

I used to hate pitbulls. When I moved into my property where I am now, a pitbull next door was always loose. The owners did not train her at all. She killed a cat in front of me one day. She was a nightmare. After some heated confrontations with my neighbor and some calls to animal control, the son decided to take the time to work with her and train her. The last time I saw her chase a small dog, I yelled "STOP". And, she did. That was about a year ago. Her prey drive is still there but she is at least trained better. I can even pet her now. Her owners still let her run loose sometimes but it's better. Most the time, it's the owner's fault. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## CarrieJ

Not a big fan of Shiba Inus, just don't care for a dog that when you call: "Come!" or "Here" they pull out their iphone and pencil you in for next week.

Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mixes...the satanic evilness of a poodle mixed with the stupidity of a Cocker Spaniel. 

Sorry, DJEtzel...I just can't do boxers or "mini" boxers (Boston Terriers) Too much redbull in their bloodlines and weird body language.

So, apologies to anyone if I have offended not being a fan of their chosen alternative to the GSD.

I like pittys, it's just that they have very dangerous tails if you have a drink lying around.


----------



## Hubatka

I pretty much dislike all of the small breeds like chihuahuas, pugs, dachshunds, ect... I also don't like poodles or any of the bully breeds, but thats just me.


----------



## DJEtzel

CarrieJ said:


> Not a big fan of Shiba Inus, just don't care for a dog that when you call: "Come!" or "Here" they pull out their iphone and pencil you in for next week.
> 
> Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mixes...the satanic evilness of a poodle mixed with the stupidity of a Cocker Spaniel.
> 
> *Sorry, DJEtzel...I just can't do boxers or "mini" boxers (Boston Terriers) Too much redbull in their bloodlines and weird body language.*
> 
> So, apologies to anyone if I have offended not being a fan of their chosen alternative to the GSD.
> 
> I like pittys, it's just that they have very dangerous tails if you have a drink lying around.


No offense taken! I don't like boxers or Bostons either. Or any other brachy breed for that matter. Hahah. The only reason I'm fostering for a BT rescue is because Jon wanted a smaller dog in the house to foster (so we didn't have 2 large dogs, one out of control in this little place) and they would let me with an intact animal (Frag). All the rest said no way jose.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Anything small and yappy. (Chihuahuas, rat terriers, dachsunds.....that sort of thing.) I think it's because people tend to spoil and baby them - turn them into little monsters. With the right owner they'd probably be - if still not my cup of tea, at least not as obnoxious.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## CarrieJ

> quoted by DJEtzel: No offense taken! I don't like boxers or Bostons either. Or any other brachy breed for that matter. Hahah. The only reason I'm fostering for a BT rescue is *because Jon wanted a smaller dog in the house to foster* (so we didn't have 2 large dogs, one out of control in this little place) and they would let me with an intact animal (Frag). All the rest said no way jose.


Ha ha...I bet Jon learned his lesson that sometimes small isn't what it appears....BTs are large spitfires in small dog bodies.

I told my boss that I'm a "snoutist" I prefer my dogs with snouts. Snouts at least most of the time give the appearance of intelligence (with the exception of beagles)


----------



## BCK

JulieBays said:


> Small dogs with small dog syndrome. You know, my sister has small dogs. 3 of them. They are daschunds. They bark and seem uncontrollable. I can't even call her on the phone because they are always barking. When I go to their house, they bark and you can't get in the door. If you pet the smallest one, she will bite you and growl even if she is sitting in your lap. The problem that I see thanks to this forum is that people with small dogs allow them to become the alpha dog over the humans and I suppose they could be insecure over their size. Did someone already mention this? I have not read the whole thread.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I am on the same page as you there. My dad owns 3 daschunds as welll and they are crazy annoying. I can no longer take my son over there because their barking makes him cry. 
I think since small dogs are small, people forget that they have to be trained too. Most larger breed dogs are owned by people who atleast realize that the dog needs training or it's going to knock you on your butt. I guess since little dogs can't do that, some people forget.


----------



## PaddyD

What Carrie J says about Shiba Inus is so true. I think they are part cat.
I don't like long-hair or curly hair dogs. I don't like curly tail dogs, I don't want to
be looking at my dog's anus for 13 years.
I don't like slobbery dogs.
Small dogs are OK only if they act like dogs instead of wind-up barking toys.


----------



## Alphak9

I can't stand short-hair chihuahua.... Unfortunately, i have one at home.


----------



## CarrieJ

> quoted by Alphak9:
> I can't stand short-hair chihuahua.... Unfortunately, i have one at home.


Ha ha....I keep reading all those "I don't like little white furry yappy dogs" type of posts and I also dislike them; but fate has dealt me one.
My yappy little white dog is my vast inheritance...

They kinda grow on you like a tumor.


----------



## frillint1

I really hate slobbery dogs it just is so gross. I also don't care for the small yappy breeds to.

Paddyd: Funny you say that my boy is gsd/husky, so he has a curly tail. I like the tail curled I think its cute just wish his anus was covered lol he does not have it up all the time. He has it down sometimes walking around the house or when he is outside and is watching people and looking around he has it down. I wish he was a little bigger that's okay though he is my baby. I just like big dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel

CarrieJ said:


> Ha ha...I bet Jon learned his lesson that sometimes small isn't what it appears....BTs are large spitfires in small dog bodies.
> 
> I told my boss that I'm a "snoutist" I prefer my dogs with snouts. Snouts at least most of the time give the appearance of intelligence (with the exception of beagles)


Jon actually really likes Duke for some reason. He's not much of a small dog man in general, but aside from Duke's animal aggression, Jon thinks he's awesome.


----------



## Wolfgeist

As an animal care technician, I see A LOT of dogs on a daily basis. I find that I do not like the newer breeders, as well as the designer breeds that barely look like dogs anymore. For me, the German Shepherd is the ULTIMATE dog. That being said, I am a huge supporter of well-bred working lines in any breed. I've had my fair share of neurotic labs, obnoxious and unstable doodles, and aggressive/difficult little dogs. 

I don't like doodles. I sincerely wish people would stop crossing everything with a poodle.


----------



## krystyne73

frillint1 said:


> I really hate *slobbery dogs* it just is so gross. I also don't care for the small yappy breeds to.
> 
> .


Oh ,if you hate that then please don't get a Great Dane, LOL, their slobber will slap you in the head like a whip! ( I literally walk around the house with a sponge, wiping slobber off the walls).

I dislike little dogs that have that runt envy and try to attack my dogs..not breed specific though.


----------



## Target123

Dogs that bark at everything.


----------



## CarrieJ

Wild Wolf, isn't it absolutely amazing that they can take two smart highly trainable breeds like the Labrador Retriever and the Poodle and come up with a unintelligent dog like a labradoodle?

I had one at work who just kept barking in the face of a pitty, who for the most part did pretty good on her "leave me alone" ...until she pinned him.


DJEtzel, I catch Gar all the time cuddling Zoey and telling her in a sing song happy voice, "I don't like you....I really don't like you" all lovey dovey.


----------



## frillint1

I had a lab in my house once and I think ii have talked about him and his owner here before but omg did he slobber! I did say I didn't like small dogs, but I want to exclude the begal. I had one once and she was amazing! I miss her. Another dog I would like to put in the dislike is only a specific dog not the whole breed is an akita that I almost was attacked by, but Smokey saved me. After that I hated the breed, but I recently met an akita at a customers house. She was very sweet. I was terrified to go into that house. Then she barked at me once and I about fell on the floor because I was so scared.


----------



## frenchie27

I don't like small dogs that can't seem to stop barking...like Chihuahuas and I definitely do not like Pitbulls....some might say they are well behaved, but I just don't trust them.


----------



## Alphak9

CarrieJ said:


> Ha ha....I keep reading all those "I don't like little white furry yappy dogs" type of posts and I also dislike them; but fate has dealt me one.
> My yappy little white dog is my vast inheritance...
> 
> They kinda grow on you like a tumor.


I think it's their style or the personality that ticks me off the most. I still can't figure out the reason why i dislike chihuahua or any yappy little dog.


----------



## CarrieJ

Size has nothing to do with it, as far as the yappy barking. (oh, to a point I guess; due to the size of their vocal cords...creating a wineglass shattering pitch)
It has everything to do with being overcoddled and never exposed to anything that creates a fearful reactive barker. 

The more that they get out and see things...the less they bark.


----------



## DJEtzel

CarrieJ said:


> DJEtzel, I catch Gar all the time cuddling Zoey and telling her in a sing song happy voice, "I don't like you....I really don't like you" all lovey dovey.


HAHAH! Sounds just like what Jon does to Bailey, actually. He doesn't sing, but he talks in a baby voice puckering his lips while petting her that she's a nasty poopy dog that's annoying and squirmy and such.


----------



## King James

Just about any small breed/ankle biter. The only two I can stand are pugs and mini schnauzers. I can't stand poodles or any other type of dog with similar hair.


----------



## Twiggysmom

Wild Wolf said:


> As an animal care technician, I see A LOT of dogs on a daily basis. I find that I do not like the newer breeders, as well as the designer breeds that barely look like dogs anymore. For me, the German Shepherd is the ULTIMATE dog. That being said, I am a huge supporter of well-bred working lines in any breed. I've had my fair share of neurotic labs, obnoxious and unstable doodles, and aggressive/difficult little dogs.
> 
> I don't like doodles. I sincerely wish people would stop crossing everything with a poodle.


I work for a dog groomer, I swear you read my mind!


----------



## MicheleMarie

anything smaller then 35lbs and dogs that don't look like that can move. like some times of bulldogs. and skinny creepy dogs like greyhounds (the poor things).


----------



## SitUbuSit

Bulldogs, or any other brachycephalic breed. Bulldogs are very popular in my building -- I hate being stuck in an elevator with a dog whose breathing sounds like a pterodactyl giving birth, which, for the record, sounds like this: "HueggheeEEEekkkguh, GheeenkKHgaahh, HuuhheeEEEENKNNGGH." 

It's not natural for a dog to breathe like that. I also don't think they're cute, especially not when they're running into me full speed with their barrel bodies and slobbery underbites. Bulldogs aren't as bad as the trendy little yappy breeds, they're just really popular here, and I don't understand why.

Also, the new "teacup" breeds are a crime against nature. If you want a pet you can fit in a teacup, get a hamster.


----------



## Pepper311

For me the Maltese. When working at a vets I met a few and they were always the meanest little dogs. I know there are exception I just have yet to meet a nice one. I should not judge a dog by how it was at the vets but.......

I really like all dogs some more then others. don't judge a book by it's cover.

"Also, the new "teacup" breeds are a crime against nature. If you want a pet you can fit in a teacup, get a hamster" well said.


----------



## CookieTN

I can't think of any breed I dislike. Haha. I dislike the show cut for Poodles, that's about as close as I come to that. There are some breeds I like better than others, though. (I tend to like herding breeds the best. Collies, GSDs, Corgis, etc. Pit Bulls are among my favorites as well.)
I used to get excited over seeing any dog at all. Like, OMDmustgoaskhisownerifIcanpethim! excited.


----------



## Kaity

SitUbuSit, I know exactly what you mean!! The condos I live in have TONS of french bulldogs.. I can't stand it. They bark at Vida and their owners NEVER pickup their poop, and if they do, they just leave it anywhere in a bag. AND they let their tiny dogs pee in the elevators. It's like they only get along with their own kind.. there MUST be a breeder between the two buildings. They seem to prey on people who don't know anything about dogs and training them like this pitty x puppy there, his owners NEVER put him on a leash. He's pretty tiny and I admit, I do want to snatch him up and take him home but what happens when he starts to grow?! On the other hand, there is this white lightly spotted pitty girl on the floor above me. She's just a sweetheart, and she's deaf!


----------



## Tammy GSD

For the most part, I love all dogs. There are exceptions, though. I would never in a bazillion years own a poodle, be it standard or toy (though I did rather enjoy watching the standard in the ring at an AKC show I volunteered at) and I am amused by the hair cuts. I can't stand slobbery dogs. Now, I'm not talking about a happy dog that gives sloppy kisses or that drools for a treat they know is coming. I'm talking about the bull dogs, the saint bernards, the drool sacks that just have thick white gobs of goo coming out and dripping all over the place. To me, that's just disgusting! Im also not terribly fond of pugs or shar-peis. Just nothing redeeming about those faces and I couldn't do it. Oddly enough, though, I do think my Chinese Crested is gorgeous and he is considered "butt ugly" by all my other family and friends so I guess I have no taste, anyway, lol.


----------



## sddeadeye

I don't care for any of the toy breeds, however I do like the small terriers and wouldn't mind one of them. I used to work at a humane society and I absolutely fell head over heals for a scrappy, little wirey female terrier mix. If I hadn't lived in a college dorm at the time I would have brought her home with me.

I also do not particularly care for the giant, slobbery breeds-St Bernard, Newfie, Great Pyrenees, Mastiffs, etc).


----------



## Tammy GSD

Shana Starr said:


> ... Pomeranians...I don't understand! If you're going to spend money, spend money on a dog you can have fun with and run around with! That's what I love about mine.. he's a big ball of energy!! I don't want to put him in a tutu and carry him in my purse lol..


I must chime in here on this one. I have a Pomeranian that was bred for show and could have done well, I am thinking, but it's not why I bought him. Can't have fun, though? He loves to run. He loves to play fetch. He loves to chase me. He loves to find things I hide. He does all sorts of cool tricks like dancing, walking, hopping, etc. He loves to play tug-o-war and has a death grip on the tugs. The only real difference, other than the obvious size difference, is when I play tug with my pom, I can spin him around like a top (because won't let go). He amuses the **** out of me, actually!

Now, while my other Pom (his brother, oddly enough) is the complete polar opposite (imagine a black, fluffy Garfield) there is just not much as comforting as picking up a big ol' koosh ball of a dog and cuddling it when you are sad. He is loyal to a fault, that one, which may be more a result of his attitude that if he never had to walk again, it would be just fine, lol. He does love to be carried. In fact, I even had a purse sling for him. It's actually a sling with purse handles so his legs go through and I pick up his body and can carry over my shoulder or as a handbag. This also amuses the heck out of me.

My Crested loves to play fetch and will usually beat Sheva to it, bc that little man is a bolt of lightning when he runs. He also loves to play chase and is Sheva's best buddy. They do pretty much the same things. He is also, by FAR, the sweetest, most loving and cuddle-loving dog. He, too, amuses the heck out of me.

I have a lot of fun with and running around with my small dogs.


----------



## Salix

Like quite a few here, I really can't think of breed-specific dislike. 

But I disfavour poorly bred or raised dogs without adequate or decent socialization to the point of being socially inadequate or spastic. If you don't have the time or energy to actually walk with your dog OUTSIDE your yard and house, you shouldn't have a dog. Period. 

Try something else. Silk flower arrangements perhaps?

And kudos to those who have rescued and offered new and better homes to dogs who have previously suffered from irresponsible owners.


----------



## SitUbuSit

This real estate ad illustrates the popular mentality in my neighborhood -- Frenchies and other bulldogs are huge. I'm sure there are some that are NOT spoiled, annoying mouth-breathers, I just haven't met them yet. But, as others have said, it all comes down to the owner.


----------



## chelle

Slobbery dogs, intensely crazy-hyper dogs, constant yipping/yapping dogs.


----------



## Lyz

I really don't like white German Shepherd's, "Panda Shepherds", "King Shepherds" "Shiloh Shepherds" -- I know they're all more or less the same breed I just find that the standards of breeding tend to be lax. ("He's pretttyyyyy!") I can't say I've met any that I like, but then I haven't met very many, so there you go, lol.

And I can't stand Labrador's. Nothing personal.
And Shiba Inu's. Of the handful I've met, they've all been rather crazy. :<


----------



## chelle

Lyz said:


> I really don't like white German Shepherd's, "Panda Shepherds", "King Shepherds" "Shiloh Shepherds" -- I know they're all more or less the same breed I just find that the standards of breeding tend to be lax. ("He's pretttyyyyy!") I can't say I've met any that I like, but then I haven't met very many, so there you go, lol.
> 
> And I can't stand Labrador's. Nothing personal.
> And Shiba Inu's. Of the handful I've met, they've all been rather crazy. :<


Haha, you've named two of my pack...


----------



## sddeadeye

Lyz said:


> And I can't stand Labrador's. Nothing personal.
> And Shiba Inu's. Of the handful I've met, they've all been rather crazy. :<


I have never been a huge fan of labs either, but DH grew up owning and hunting them. Since we both hunt, we will have another because they are nice working dogs for both upland and waterfowl.


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> I am not a big fan of small dogs. I mean I'll pet them and play with them and be nice to them but I dont want to own them. The only small breeds I like are Pomeranians and Papillons.
> 
> As for large dog breeds I do not like Labs and Standard Poodles (or any poodle for that matter)


I would like to add: Beagles, Rottweilers, Siberian Huskys, Irish Wolfhounds, Cocker Spaniels, Boxers and hairless breeds.


----------



## Esoteric

nothing smaller than 30lbs


----------



## Alexandria610

I used to not care too much for smaller dogs, but after being the proud owner of a saucy Chihuahua (who is nothing like the overly-stereotyped ankle-biting, yappy princesses), I have come to find that it's nice having something so portable and small. 

There aren't breeds I HATE or thoroughly dislike, for that matter, just a few that sort of get on my nerves. I don't like Maltese or Maltese mixes...I really don't care for the 'designer dog' breeds, I'm not a huge fan of the slobber-hounds (though I think they're adorable - just could never own one or I'd go insane), and I don't like Chinese Cresteds. No offense to any of these dogs or their owners, just my personal preference.

But as it goes, as a lot of people have already stated, I can't stand the bad owners in the world. They ruin plenty of otherwise great dogs, and it is disheartening that you can no longer own a Doberman Pinscher, Rottweiler, bully breed, and sometimes even a GSD/GSD mix without someone stopping you to make sure your dog is not 'aggressive' or that you are 'allowed' to have that dog where you live, etc.

People should have to pass a test before owning dogs........and before having kids.


----------



## jetscarbie

I don't really dislike any particular breed but I hate my brother's Chihuahua. Mean little dog.

My dad was a beagle breeder. Had tons of them. I use to pray for rain so they would shut up at night. So I would probably avoid a beagle just for that reason.


----------



## _Crystal_

Honestly, I don't enjoy small dogs, with a few exceptions. the only small dog I'd want to own is a Papillon or Pomeranian, mainly because of their looks. I also don't like "smushed" faced dogs like Bulldogs and Bullmastiffs.

Otherwise I like all dogs, lol.


----------



## chelle

CarrieJ said:


> Not a big fan of Shiba Inus, just don't care for a dog that when you call: "Come!" or "Here" they pull out their iphone and pencil you in for next week.


Hahaha :rofl: You're right! Except my Shiba has a Droid. 

On her good side, though, she's wickedly smart. Learns any command in about two tries.


----------



## GSDMUM

I like big dogs in general, the smarter the better but am not into the "Fru-Fru" type dogs. In particular, I am not crazy about Maltese dogs, Shizus, chinese cresteds, poodles, little neurotic yappy dogs and I really don't care for Beagles or hounds. Ilike Shelties but don't like the shyness.

Of the larger breeds, GSD's rule, but I like Border Collies, Portugese Water dogs, Samoyeds,Shiloh Shepherds.and OESs,


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I like dogs period.I would probably not have any toy dogs ,but papillons are so cute and I've met some cool Chihuahuas. My aunt had some very cute minature poodles but again not a breed I see myself w/. Love Danes but I couldnt stand to lose them so soon.Slobbery and smush face dogs not a big fan but my cousin had the coolest bulldog ,Rocky. Sorry guys gotta love the Labs and the Goldens. I used to be afraid of Dobies but met a couple who were not chasing me ,nice dogs.Im a fan of canines in general.


----------



## PaddyD

I don't judge dogs by breed, I judge them by temperament.
I don't like any dog that doesn't have a sense of humor.
I don't care what the breed is.
I understand that some dogs are trained for protection or work and they may
be excellent dogs and I respect them, but I don't have to LIKE them.


----------



## Tiffseagles

I am not a fan of Rotties, hounds, Bull Terriers and many of the toy breeds. However, I have met exceptions to all of the above.


----------



## chelle

PaddyD said:


> I don't judge dogs by breed, I judge them by temperament.
> I don't like any dog that doesn't have a sense of humor.
> I don't care what the breed is.
> I understand that some dogs are trained for protection or work and they may
> be excellent dogs and I respect them, but I don't have to LIKE them.


Yup, agree. I know I've made judgments about breeds based on the dogs I've *met* of those breeds and that's not fair.


----------



## S19977

cocker spaniels
poodles
chow chows

I don't mind pit bulls, but I don't trust them. I don't care how many stories you can tell me about how gentle they are around your kids


----------



## chelle

S19977 said:


> cocker spaniels
> poodles
> chow chows
> 
> I don't mind pit bulls, but I don't trust them. I don't care how many stories you can tell me about how gentle they are around your kids


I love a *well-bred* cocker. That's the key. There aren't that many any more. Poodles... supposidely they're the most intelligent breed, but I don't find them attractive,, at all!!!!!

For chows, I love their looks; what a hawt lookin' dog!  But they sorta scare me. We were camping last weekend and a couple had three full grown beautiful chows in a large expen.. and were walking them several times a day. Beautiful dogs and exceptionally well behaved. That's probably not the norm I'd guess.


----------



## Kimmikat6487

Dislike: Hounds (they have an odor that I can not get used to)
Any dogs that need hair cuts more often than I do-Poodles, ****zus, schnauzers, and lhasa's (Yorkies stay off that list, because even though they need haircuts too, I still am obsessed with them) 

Like: Pits, rots, GSDs (duh) great danes, golden retreivers...so basically big dogs


----------



## Discoetheque

I don't like Beagles, Huskies or Samoyeds. I see a great deal of them at the grooming salon that I work at, and it seems like every single one of them just cannot control that incessant high-pitched screaming-bark. It's like a siren during the bath, during the drying, during the brushing, during the trimming. Whether they're doing something or standing still, their mouths are working and then the other dogs get mad and want them to shut up, so everyone is barking. 

I think I have one quiet beagle out of the more than ten that I see every eight weeks. No quiet huskies or Samoyeds.


----------



## Kimmikat6487

Kimmikat6487 said:


> Dislike: Hounds (they have an odor that I can not get used to)
> Any dogs that need hair cuts more often than I do-Poodles, ****zus, schnauzers, and lhasa's (Yorkies stay off that list, because even though they need haircuts too, I still am obsessed with them)
> 
> Like: Pits, rots, GSDs (duh) great danes, golden retreivers...so basically big dogs


Also I dislike pugs and bulldogs...the smooshy faced dogs. Cute as puppies (kinda) but they grow out of that quick.


----------



## amaris

Dislike: Anything below my knee....chihuahuas, pugs, dachshunds, those cute white fluffy dogs everyone seems to have....

Like: Goldens, GSDs, Huskies, Collies of all types, Aussie Shep, starting to really love pits


----------



## Shaina

Goldendoodles/labradoodles, poodles, chihuahuas, ****zhus (sp), airedales, coonhounds, beagles, english bulldogs, malteses, bichons, scotties, carin terriers, doxens..... and probably a lot more  I blame working in boarding and daycare for so long, a lot of these breeds are a total pain to deal with.

Love gsds, rotties, dobies, some goldens, some pitts (though I also dont completely trust them around my dogs), huskies, dalmations, aussies, malinois, dutch shepherds...


----------



## KaiLouie

Huskies, although it's not really their fault. Everyone I know who has a husky got them because of how they look, with no consideration for their temperament. I can't even count how many I saw in college with inexperienced owners who didn't have the time to care for them.

Little dogs, with the exception of dachshunds. While I wouldn't own one,so many of them are just so cute! I must say I am jealous of how easily people with little dogs get away with taking their pets into stores though.

Breeds I wouldn't own include anything not in the top ten list for intelligence.


----------



## PaddyD

Dislike: yappers, curlie-coated dogs, dogs with beards, dogs that slobber, most of the pits (not all) that I meet, long-haired dogs, dogs taller than 3 feet at the withers, dogs that weigh less than 20 pounds, fat dogs, dogs that are people- or dog-aggressive, dogs that are fearful(does not include dogs that are cautious).


----------



## Wolfgeist

I despise doodles... I have yet to meet a non-neurotic/psycho one. I don't like poodles and "bearded" breeds... I know a wheaton terrier at work that ALWAYS pees in his run then licks it up, leaving his gross beard smelling of urine. 

I really don't like small dogs, except Pomeranians and some mixes. I like big dogs that resemble wolves, the pointy muzzles and upright ears. I do like pitbulls, rotties and siberian huskies/alaskan malamutes too.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I've worked in humane societies and vet med for about 12 years now. My most disliked breeds are chihuahua's, Jack Russel terriers, chows, dalmations and min pins.

Generally though most dogs issues are really an owner issue. 

Oddly enough I have a min pin but he doesn't count as he really thinks he's a lab.


----------



## katdog5911

Can't stand "purse puppies". I am not too fond of small dogs....I really do like most big dogs.... But there are some exceptions to both. I love GSD, Great Danes, Newfies and Mastiffs. I just wish the big guys would have a longer life span like the little ones........


----------



## Oona's_Mom

I tend to avoid huskies, australian shepherds and border collies at the dog park. The huskies I have observed are too agressive and the australian shepherds /border collies always chase my yound GSD and nip her in the hind legs.

I used to say no little dogs until I met an adorable yorkie. Now I have a yorkie and would never live without one.


----------



## iBaman

I dislike Boston Terriers, Chihuahuas, hounds, corgis (Love their face...can't stand the stubby little legs...), Labs and retrievers (they're not smart enough for my taste...), almost any terrier, cocker spaniels...and I'm sure there are more I can't think of. 

I do love GSD's, dobe's, Pom's (if trained right), some beagles, pits, danes, st. bernards, anything bigger than me, aussies, heelers, wolf hybrids (though I would never own one unless I had lots of land ad didn't live in the city...)...yeah. hahahha.


----------



## vicky2200

I've never met a dog that I didn't like. If I ever have a problem with a dog, its due to incompetent owners. I like all breeds. I find myself sad that there is so little time and so many breeds


----------



## sashadog

PaddyD said:


> Dislike: yappers, curlie-coated dogs, dogs with beards, dogs that slobber, most of the pits (not all) that I meet, long-haired dogs, dogs taller than 3 feet at the withers, dogs that weigh less than 20 pounds, *fat dogs*, dogs that are people- or dog-aggressive, dogs that are fearful(does not include dogs that are cautious).


That's hilarious! I know it's not a breed but I can't stand fat dogs either! Of course, i do know this is the owners fault but still... a friend of mine used to say if you have a fat dog, you aren't getting enough exercise  

The only breed, as a whole, that I dislike are wire-haired fox terriers. And I also don't like doodles either. Never met a smart one or one that isn't neurotic to some degree and obnoxious as all get out...

I don't think I'll ever own anything other than a GSD or a Border Collie. Although I couldn't turn down a stray in need, regardless of breed.


----------



## andraia

While I might think some smaller dogs are cute, they annoy the crud out of me. Bichons to be precise or little while poodles drive me insane... It's that high pitch they can reach that just makes me cringe.


----------



## Lmilr

vicky2200 said:


> I've never met a dog that I didn't like. If I ever have a problem with a dog, its due to incompetent owners. I like all breeds. I find myself sad that there is so little time and so many breeds


:thumbup: Same here.


----------



## ladyfreckles

I don't like the short snouted breeds like pugs or bulldogs. I also don't like small dogs in general. I already have two small animals (my cats). I'm very much a big dog person. I don't hate them--small dogs can be cute. I just don't see the appeal at all for a cat owner and would never own one.


----------



## Starmind

I don't really like English Bulldogs, Boxers and Pugs. They are absolutely great dogs but the way they breath due to their pushed in face just seems so laboured and painful. It would be like me trying to breath through one nostril that is half closed my entire life.


----------



## Shep21

Dachshunds are on my list of dogs to never own... or any other dog that is extremely difficult to potty train (like an Elkhound, etc...).


----------



## _Crystal_

I have no idea if I have posted here yet. But...
I dislike... Most dogs under 20 pounds (exceptions of course), curly coated dogs, smooshy faced dogs (aka bulldog types), and thats basically it.

There are exceptions of course, I love my friend's mixed breed named Taco who is only about 5 pounds. I also think someone's bullmastiff is just adorable c:


----------



## ascendo

I absolutely cannot stand poorly trained dogs of any breed. Probably because of the paper route I had when I was a kid. I don't care for small dogs, but that is a personal preference. But for some reason the majority of bad dogs I've come across are toy breeds.


----------



## 1337f0x

I'm a dog lover. I'll own pretty much any dog. This is my second German Shepherd mix dog, so I might stick to those pups =)

my first Shepherd's name was Torro, she was mixed with a Collie.


----------



## shepherdmom

Can someone tell me why or why not they like/dislike Labs or Goldens? 

I once had a boxer mix who we loved to death but he was dumb as a box of rocks. I really like the intelligence of the Shepherd. I've heard Labs and Goldens maybe not so smart? Is this true?


----------



## Jamm

I don't like small dogs... terriers.. If I HAD to choose a small dog it'd either be a pom, or a pug.. they are so ugly they're cute<3 I have a golden retriever and LOVE goldens... but i can't say the same for labs. They are very similar and very different breeds. I only like one lab and it is my goldens friend. Other then that I don't know if I'd own a lab. 

Dogs I LOVE... anything big really. Goldens<3 GSD's, rhodesian ridgebacks, great danes, mastiffs..


----------



## iBaman

The golden's I've come across are pretty cool dogs, but I don't think I'd ever own one. Not my kind of dog.

I hate labs xP They're stupid, smelly, fat and eat EVERYTHING!! (worse than a GSD does!!).


----------



## shepherdmom

iBaman said:


> The golden's I've come across are pretty cool dogs, but I don't think I'd ever own one. Not my kind of dog.
> 
> I think they are pretty but from what I've read on the Golden sites is that they never really outgrow puppyhood. I just can't figure out if that means playful or dumb.
> 
> I hate labs xP They're stupid, smelly, fat and eat EVERYTHING!! (worse than a GSD does!!).


Ewww. That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Jamm

It could just be the labs I have come across, but I find they all tend to be 'beefy' and chunky. They are THICK dogs. Joey (my Golden) is a very smart happy dog. He is not as crazy as some labs but he is still young. He will do anything I ask of him though and is a great cuddle buddy. 



iBaman said:


> The golden's I've come across are pretty cool dogs, but I don't think I'd ever own one. Not my kind of dog.
> 
> I hate labs xP They're stupid, smelly, fat and eat EVERYTHING!! (worse than a GSD does!!).


----------



## iBaman

Jamm said:


> It could just be the labs I have come across, but I find they all tend to be 'beefy' and chunky. They are THICK dogs. Joey (my Golden) is a very smart happy dog. He is not as crazy as some labs but he is still young. He will do anything I ask of him though and is a great cuddle buddy.


Maybe so, but they still look fat xP I don't think I've ever had a good experience (my neighbor had 2, my friend had 2, plus numerous other people who have them). Cuddly is ok, but anything more than a GSD may drive me crazy...Sometimes I have to crate Sheldon just so I can get a moments peace (he's super velcro...def NOT what I'm used to)


----------



## stealthq

Jamm said:


> It could just be the labs I have come across, but I find they all tend to be 'beefy' and chunky. They are THICK dogs.


That has been my experience as well, though I would also add muscular - the labs I've been around have been some seriously STRONG dogs.

Once I would have said that I don't like any breed that has higher grooming requirements than I do. Then I got a Standard Poodle :crazy:. Yes, I'm stupid. And, apparently, a hypocrite. Guess I'll settle for not liking any breed that is overly vocal. That definitely won't change - endless barking/howling drives me right up the wall.


----------



## Jamm

Haha Oh don't get me wrong, I love cuddly but I also like peace as well  A little alone time every day is necessary for everyone I think!



iBaman said:


> Maybe so, but they still look fat xP I don't think I've ever had a good experience (my neighbor had 2, my friend had 2, plus numerous other people who have them). Cuddly is ok, but anything more than a GSD may drive me crazy...Sometimes I have to crate Sheldon just so I can get a moments peace (he's super velcro...def NOT what I'm used to)


----------



## iBaman

I've never seen a muscular lab...they've all been super obese hunks of lard xP nothing drives me crazier than a fat, barky dog.


----------



## Jamm

I couldn't agree more then that statement! 



iBaman said:


> I've never seen a muscular lab...they've all been super obese hunks of lard xP nothing drives me crazier than a fat, barky dog.



I also am not a huge fan of Yorkies. Every one that I have met are real nasty yappy barkers. They bark at everything that moves and breaths and you can't take them on a real walk. Im sure there must be some nice ones out there... I just haven't met them yet!


----------



## iBaman

Jamm said:


> I couldn't agree more then that statement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am not a huge fan of Yorkies. Every one that I have met are real nasty yappy barkers. They bark at everything that moves and breaths and you can't take them on a real walk. Im sure there must be some nice ones out there... I just haven't met them yet!


I've yet to meet a nice one as well =/ Poms are the way to go as far as small dogs go!!


----------



## shepherdmom

iBaman said:


> Maybe so, but they still look fat xP I don't think I've ever had a good experience (my neighbor had 2, my friend had 2, plus numerous other people who have them). Cuddly is ok, but anything more than a GSD may drive me crazy...Sometimes I have to crate Sheldon just so I can get a moments peace (he's super velcro...def NOT what I'm used to)


Wow isn't it interesting the things we all like and dislike in dogs.  My Shadow had to always be in the same room. Not on my lap but near me. I loved it. We have a fairly large house with a screwed up floor plan and every once in a while he would lose me. He would whine (I could always tell the tone) so could my husband he would tell him, "go find mom" it was super fun. He always managed to find me. I miss him so much!


----------



## iBaman

If he would be content to just lay at my feet or next to me, I'd be ok...but he nuzzles my hand every 3 minutes, and wants to make sure i'm his main focus of attention...sometimes that's ok, but I'm sort of an independent person, and having a dog this velcro is something I'm not used to...


----------



## shepherdmom

iBaman said:


> If he would be content to just lay at my feet or next to me, I'd be ok...but he nuzzles my hand every 3 minutes, and wants to make sure i'm his main focus of attention...sometimes that's ok, but I'm sort of an independent person, and having a dog this velcro is something I'm not used to...


Oh Shadow didn't do that. I had to be where he could see me, but he didn't have to be on me or touching me. Buddy is very much a cuddler on his terms but he also likes his alone time, so he cuddles for as long as it is good for him then he leaves. He is very "cat like" in that it must be on his terms.  Our first Shepherd Nakita was very much like you describe your dog she always had to come up and touch my husband with her nose. It used to make him crazy.


----------



## iBaman

Baha, it SO makes me crazy xD Especially when I'm trying to click on something on the computer, and he bumps my mouse and makes me click! But I love him....so much :wubs:

I think my next dog will be a pom...(still trying to figure out if we're going to 'rescue' my SO's mom's pom, who is attention starved...)


----------



## shepherdmom

iBaman said:


> Baha, it SO makes me crazy xD Especially when I'm trying to click on something on the computer, and he bumps my mouse and makes me click! But I love him....so much :wubs:
> 
> I think my next dog will be a pom...(still trying to figure out if we're going to 'rescue' my SO's mom's pom, who is attention starved...)


We are looking for our next dog now. Still trying to figure out what to get. We both want another shepherd, but finding a rescue is turning into a challange. There is a golden rescue next town over but not sure we want a golden. Local pound is mostly full of pit bull and pit bull mixes (No thanks! Not bashing pit bulls just not for me they can be really sweet, they are just not for me.)


----------



## iBaman

shepherdmom said:


> We are looking for our next dog now. Still trying to figure out what to get. We both want another shepherd, but finding a rescue is turning into a challange. There is a golden rescue next town over but not sure we want a golden. Local pound is mostly full of pit bull and pit bull mixes (No thanks! Not bashing pit bulls just not for me they can be really sweet, they are just not for me.)


Pitbulls are great, but are not for everyone. They're a very different kind of dog. My SO wants one (thanks to my parents dogs), so that may end up being his dog. I wish you luck in finding your next dog, though!!! =3


----------



## 1337f0x

shepherdmom said:


> Can someone tell me why or why not they like/dislike Labs or Goldens?
> 
> I once had a boxer mix who we loved to death but he was dumb as a box of rocks. I really like the intelligence of the Shepherd. I've heard Labs and Goldens maybe not so smart? Is this true?


Labs/Goldens can be extremely smart. The OPP here uses Labrador Retriever's for detecting explosives, detecting human remains that are buried or under water, and locating people buried as a result of a disaster.

While GSD's are great and extremely smart animals, they're mostly used by the police for their hearing, sense of smell, alertness and dependability in weather. While just as important of a job, the labs are used for more advanced reasons.

Both Labs/Goldens and GSD's are great breeds, each for their own skills.


----------



## Lilylongshanks

Staffordshire Bull Terriers. They're something of a Chav status dog around here. Everyone says they are great dogs with a good owner - unfortunately I've yet to meet one with a good owner. The rescue shelters in the Uk are overflowing with these poor dogs. 

On a lighter note, we met a miniature chihuahua in the park last week. I've seen bigger hamsters! Completely pointless creature. Otherwise I adore all dogs, pedigree or mutt.


----------



## iBaman

Lilylongshanks said:


> Staffordshire Bull Terriers. They're something of a Chav status dog around here. Everyone says they are great dogs with a good owner - unfortunately I've yet to meet one with a good owner. The rescue shelters in the Uk are overflowing with these poor dogs.
> 
> On a lighter note, we met a miniature chihuahua in the park last week. I've seen bigger hamsters! Completely pointless creature. Otherwise I adore all dogs, pedigree or mutt.


Haha, I met one that was so cool!! Pointless, yes. but SO won't let me get a cat, and I figure chi's are the closest thing xD


----------



## Lilylongshanks

Definitely more moggy than doggy


----------



## iBaman

And since smaller dogs were used to hunt vermin...maybe I can train one to be a mouser!!


----------



## OriginalWacky

I gotta say, a good working lab can be an utter joy to be around. Mine was smart as heck and affectionate. Nit fat or barky either. But it seems like sooooo many people overfeed and underwork them. Makes me kinda sad because I think they can be awesome dogs.


----------



## GrammaD

iBaman said:


> I've never seen a muscular lab...they've all been super obese hunks of lard xP nothing drives me crazier than a fat, barky dog.










[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Now you have  Training Abby was what made me decide I was "ready" for a GSD. She is wicked smart, incredibly physically capable, and willing to go anywhere to do anything I ask of her.

The only time she barks is if someone she doesn't know comes to the door. Seriously. If it is a friend of ours or the kids or the mailman/FedEx/UPS she doesn't make a sound. 

But she is from a field trialing line and kennel. Which is where anyone who doesn't want a "pigador" should look. IMO. Although you can find conformation breeders who are breeding nice moderate dogs who are capable of working. So I should probably not make blanket statements about lab types........


----------



## Jamm

Wow, she looks great! 



GrammaD said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now you have  Training Abby was what made me decide I was "ready" for a GSD. She is wicked smart, incredibly physically capable, and willing to go anywhere to do anything I ask of her.
> 
> The only time she barks is if someone she doesn't know comes to the door. Seriously. If it is a friend of ours or the kids or the mailman/FedEx/UPS she doesn't make a sound.
> 
> But she is from a field trialing line and kennel. Which is where anyone who doesn't want a "pigador" should look. IMO. Although you can find conformation breeders who are breeding nice moderate dogs who are capable of working. So I should probably not make blanket statements about lab types........


----------



## shepherdmom

Awesome looking lab. Beautiful pictures. Was she as easy as a Shepherd to train?


----------



## GrammaD

Jamm said:


> Wow, she looks great!


Thank you  Ironically earlier this week I was accused by a woman (who walked past as we were doing attention training/heeling work) of STARVING my dog. My attempt to educate her about how to determine a good fit weight on a dog fell on deaf and obnoxious ears. 



> Awesome looking lab. Beautiful pictures. Was she as easy as a Shepherd to train?


I haven't trained a GSD yet. My new puppy will come home with me a week from today and start classes 2 weeks after that and I'll let you know 

I can say that Abby was every bit as easy to work with as my shelties of the past but definitely demonstrated greater problem solving skills and stability with people. However she is a very happy worker - which is code for she finds it amazingly difficult to focus around new people and new dogs- everyone is a potential new best friend you see  As a small puppy she was highly focused on whomever was working with her. Around 8 months we began seeing the distraction problem. She will be 2 in April and I expect that in the next year she will get her brain back.


----------



## shepherdmom

GrammaD said:


> I haven't trained a GSD yet. My new puppy will come home with me a week from today and start classes 2 weeks after that and I'll let you know
> 
> I can say that Abby was every bit as easy to work with as my shelties of the past but definitely demonstrated greater problem solving skills and stability with people. However she is a very happy worker - which is code for she finds it amazingly difficult to focus around new people and new dogs- everyone is a potential new best friend you see  As a small puppy she was highly focused on whomever was working with her. Around 8 months we began seeing the distraction problem. She will be 2 in April and I expect that in the next year she will get her brain back.


Thank you.


----------



## iBaman

wow, that is the first one i've ever seen!! She's beautiful =3 Still don't think I would want one...but I'm very amazed. Thanks for educating =3


----------



## aejones1976

I don't like Cocker Spaniels. I have never met one that has been a well-mannered, kind or loving pet. I've had several friends who got them because they looked so "cute"...and looks were very deceiving.


----------



## aejones1976

PaddyD said:


> Dislike: yappers, curlie-coated dogs, dogs with beards, dogs that slobber, most of the pits (not all) that I meet, long-haired dogs, dogs taller than 3 feet at the withers, dogs that weigh less than 20 pounds, fat dogs, dogs that are people- or dog-aggressive, dogs that are fearful(does not include dogs that are cautious).



Amen to that! Dogs that bark ALL night...are especially frustrating. Esp. when you live in suburbia.


----------



## Rachel1422

Hands Down - Cocker Spaniel. Was bit by one too. Have the scar on my finger from pulling them out of the dogs mouth. I thought it was a one off but this breed in general is not nice.


----------



## Sevastra

I don't really dislike any breed. Its more of their temperment and how well behaved they are, which in my experience small breeds with the constant barking and freaking out with snapping.


----------



## Killian10

Here is my list of breeds I don't like. I know in my heart/mind that it's not the dog's fault, it's how they were brought up 99.9% of the time and this list just goes off of my experience.

#1 Humans - I know it's not a breed but most of the problems I've seen with other dogs are humans. They either have no idea how to train their dog, even the basics, when it's a puppy or they get a breed that they are not suited to own. Example would be a border collie living in an apartment with someone that has no intention of excising them. That dog will be out of control, destructive, annoying...but it's not the dogs fault. Put it on a farm and teach it to heard and it will be awesome.

#2 Cocker Spaniels - My ex-girlfriend had one of these and it was by far the worst dog I've ever been around. I blame most of it on her and this thing needs a major overhaul including getting away from her. It peed EVERY time you pet it. It was destructive. It would howl in it's cage at random for any reason. It was quick to bite, all out of fear. It tested EVERy dog or child it came in contact with to see if it would be the boss. Again, everything I saw was her fault but it ruined me on this breed for life.

#3 Chows - I just don't trust them for some reason

#4 Pit Bulls - I've met really cool pit bulls but for the most part I dont' trust them. I think they're too quick to turn and to easy to make mean.


----------



## shepherdmom

Killian10 said:


> #1 Humans - I know it's not a breed but most of the problems I've seen with other dogs are humans. They either have no idea how to train their dog, even the basics, when it's a puppy or they get a breed that they are not suited to own. Example would be a border collie living in an apartment with someone that has no intention of excising them. That dog will be out of control, destructive, annoying...but it's not the dogs fault. Put it on a farm and teach it to heard and it will be awesome.


:spittingcoffee: you got that right people suck!


----------



## Chance&Reno

I have a handful of breeds that I don't neccessarily dislike but I would never ever own them. It's experience with training and how people treat them. Some create nasty little dogs, others are very lazy with high energy breeds. No matter how much you try and eduate people, they just keep doing it because these little dogs are "cute and fluffy". The high energy dogs they just let run amuk.. Now in my own business, this isn't the case because my clients and students are serious about working with their dogs. Most of this list comes from teaching Obedience at a retail store, years ago. You definitely get a different clientelle when you are in private practice compared to a retail store.

Terriers - from Yorkies to Cairne.. Including the Westie ...no thanks
Pugs and Pug Mixes (designer breeds)
Maltese
Havanese
Bischon
Poodles - any size - "Be a dog, not a Poodle"
Any kind of Doodle, Oodle, or Poo
Goldens
Labs
Doxies - Fostered too many of them over the years.. Aggressive little weinerdogs!
Cocker Freakin Spaniels - Dislike to the umpteenth degree. In all my years I've met a handful of balanced ones, the rest are maniacs!! Including Cockapoos.. insane little curly freaks..

I've really taken a liking to the Irish Terrier though. I've had a handful of them over the years. Mostly female but they were intellegent and a strong work ethic. I could possibly own one of them in the next 20 years..

It's terrible, I know. When I worked at a retail store, I would cringe when I would see that a terrier or little terrier designer breed would sign up for one of my classes. I knew that dog was either going to be a resource guarder of it's human, dog reactive or aggressive, people reactive or aggressive, and most would have potty training issues. I was right 90% of the time. Some had all of these things from lack of socialization or coddling.


----------



## Pepper311

Maltese that's it. I have never met a nice one but then again I have only met them at the vets where I was working as a vet tech. Not one ever made a good impression on me. BUT I would be more then happy to meet a nice one if such a thing exists.

chow chows I have yet to meet a nice one of these dogs. Sharpie I have mixed feelings about them they are not my fav. Ones I have met were always a bit weird.


----------



## codmaster

I used to dislike Paps but since I know have met three (one owner) up close and personal - they are kind of a cool little tiny dog. And the one adult male dog she has is VERY cool even coming up to my almost 90lb male GSD and touching noses.


----------



## Rallhaus

Every breed has great dogs and not so great dogs. I'd rather dislike a particular dog then discount an entire breed.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Chows! Mean and stupid. No one will ever convince me otherwise.

Pit bulls.


----------



## DJEtzel

Jo_in_TX said:


> Chows! Mean and stupid. No one will ever convince me otherwise.
> 
> Pit bulls.


Haha, I think this is so ironic because I was raised with both breeds that you dislike, and a lot of mixes of the two.


----------



## Sevastra

Killian10 said:


> #1 Humans - I know it's not a breed but most of the problems I've seen with other dogs are humans. They either have no idea how to train their dog, even the basics, when it's a puppy or they get a breed that they are not suited to own. Example would be a border collie living in an apartment with someone that has no intention of excising them. That dog will be out of control, destructive, annoying...but it's not the dogs fault. Put it on a farm and teach it to heard and it will be awesome.


 
LOL! its funny cause its true


----------



## Jo_in_TX

DJEtzel said:


> Haha, I think this is so ironic because I was raised with both breeds that you dislike, and a lot of mixes of the two.


I think chows attack because they are one of the least intelligent breeds. They're dumb and stubborn - two traits you don't want in a protection dog!

As for pits, I don't really know about their intelligence levels, but no doubt that chows are one of the dumber breeds.


----------



## Narny

Chance&Reno said:


> I have a handful of breeds that I don't neccessarily dislike but I would never ever own them. It's experience with training and how people treat them. Some create nasty little dogs, others are very lazy with high energy breeds. No matter how much you try and eduate people, they just keep doing it because these little dogs are "cute and fluffy". The high energy dogs they just let run amuk.. Now in my own business, this isn't the case because my clients and students are serious about working with their dogs. Most of this list comes from teaching Obedience at a retail store, years ago. You definitely get a different clientelle when you are in private practice compared to a retail store.
> 
> Terriers - from Yorkies to Cairne.. Including the Westie ...no thanks
> Pugs and Pug Mixes (designer breeds)
> Maltese
> Havanese
> Bischon
> Poodles - any size - "Be a dog, not a Poodle"
> Any kind of Doodle, Oodle, or Poo
> Goldens
> Labs
> Doxies - Fostered too many of them over the years.. Aggressive little weinerdogs!
> Cocker Freakin Spaniels - Dislike to the umpteenth degree. In all my years I've met a handful of balanced ones, the rest are maniacs!! Including Cockapoos.. insane little curly freaks..
> 
> I've really taken a liking to the Irish Terrier though. I've had a handful of them over the years. Mostly female but they were intellegent and a strong work ethic. I could possibly own one of them in the next 20 years..
> 
> It's terrible, I know. When I worked at a retail store, I would cringe when I would see that a terrier or little terrier designer breed would sign up for one of my classes. I knew that dog was either going to be a resource guarder of it's human, dog reactive or aggressive, people reactive or aggressive, and most would have potty training issues. I was right 90% of the time. Some had all of these things from lack of socialization or coddling.


I agree with this WHOLE LIST which is surprising... I have never met someone who shared this opinion with me... I am not sure where this one fits in but the only one I would add to the list is a Pomeranian. Princessy needy little dust mop... no thank you. My ex had one (named Baby) so maybe I am biased lol. My number one though is a poodle. I have never liked them.


----------



## DJEtzel

Jo_in_TX said:


> I think chows attack because they are one of the least intelligent breeds. They're dumb and stubborn - two traits you don't want in a protection dog!
> 
> As for pits, I don't really know about their intelligence levels, but no doubt that chows are one of the dumber breeds.


I can't say that's true... after being raised with dozens of them.. they definitely aren't dumb. They just aren't stable or well bred, and that's why they attack usually.


----------



## codmaster

More breed predjudice?????????????????????????????????????????????


And don't forget, GSD's are dangerous around small children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear

codmaster said:


> More breed predjudice?????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> And don't forget, GSD's are dangerous around small children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mine totally is. He loves them so much that he pushes them over when he gives them kisses. He gave my 3 year old cousin a black eye when he lifted his head up too quickly out of excitement to kiss his face. :blush:


----------



## codmaster

Syaoransbear said:


> Mine totally is. He loves them so much that he pushes them over when he gives them kisses. He gave my 3 year old cousin a black eye when he lifted his head up too quickly out of excitement to kiss his face. :blush:


 
Mine too. 90+lbs of kisses! And an occassional paw!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

DJEtzel said:


> I can't say that's true... after being raised with dozens of them.. they definitely aren't dumb. They just aren't stable or well bred, and that's why they attack usually.


I read this thread every once in a while and am always glad to see that people don't like Chow Chows, because they suffered through popularity in previous decades. 

Chow Chows are extremely intelligent, cat-like in their behaviors and very crafty. They are supposed to be suspicious and aloof. 

They were used as protection or meat. They can hunt and herd too. 

But the whole "breed for temperament" thing was going in a different direction. 

They should have some human aggression. They do not always accept strangers well into a home. They don't always do well with kids or other animals. And you know what, they don't care that you are bothered by that. 

This may not be due to poor breeding, but can be. They are who they are. To own a Chow is to accept that there may be times that you are not smarter than the dog, and have to figure out more carefully how to get them to do what you'd like them to do (hint, don't let them know that's what you want). 

I love my Chow Chow mixes and hope to rescue a PB Chow when I am older. Not trying to sell people on them at all, quite the opposite. Just being honest about them, and hoping that breeders preserve the traits that make them the oppositional defiant proud dogs that they are. 

Unless of course you don't believe in genetics. Then...each dog is a special snowflake.


----------



## OriginalWacky

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I read this thread every once in a while and am always glad to see that people don't like Chow Chows, because they suffered through popularity in previous decades.
> 
> Chow Chows are extremely intelligent, cat-like in their behaviors and very crafty. They are supposed to be suspicious and aloof.


I agree, they are very smart dogs. 



> They were used as protection or meat. They can hunt and herd too.
> 
> But the whole "breed for temperament" thing was going in a different direction.
> 
> They should have some human aggression. They do not always accept strangers well into a home. They don't always do well with kids or other animals. And you know what, they don't care that you are bothered by that.
> 
> This may not be due to poor breeding, but can be. They are who they are. To own a Chow is to accept that there may be times that you are not smarter than the dog, and have to figure out more carefully how to get them to do what you'd like them to do (hint, don't let them know that's what you want).


They have definitely had some pretty shoddy breeding out there. I've had a well bred Chow, and she was pretty fun to work with, but not what you'd call biddable. And I've met quite a few very nasty Chows. 

Edited to add: I also had a Chow mix that was really awesome, and quite obedient... for me only. I could call her off anything - critters, steak, whatever - but she never did listen to the boys very well. She was also a resource guarder against all people but me. She loved cats and other animals though (not to eat), and I've got pictures of her with kittens. I miss her.



> I love my Chow Chow mixes and hope to rescue a PB Chow when I am older. Not trying to sell people on them at all, quite the opposite. Just being honest about them, and hoping that breeders preserve the traits that make them the oppositional defiant proud dogs that they are.
> 
> Unless of course you don't believe in genetics. Then...each dog is a special snowflake.


Oh of course it's not genetics at all, it's only about how you raise them! In fact, if you raise them right, they never get cancer, or hip dysplaysia, or anything! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Ha! Yep!

I was in NW Pa with a Chow mix who loved cats and other animals too! In Erie. The black/tan in my avatar. Same deal - well, most of the time he would listen to me and never to anyone else. I miss him very much. His name was Kramer and he did have the Kevorka with all animals - horses, cows, cats would follow him...it was weird. 

I really like them. They take that whole aloof thing to a whole new level. They act like I wish I could when I was bored - they just turn away like pfffft...and I find their behaviors priceless. 

And their match with a GSD is perfect - it's like good cop, bad cop.


----------



## codmaster

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I read this thread every once in a while and am always glad to see that people don't like Chow Chows, because they suffered through popularity in previous decades.
> 
> Chow Chows are extremely intelligent, cat-like in their behaviors and very crafty. They are supposed to be *suspicious and aloof. *
> * This is NOT HA! - BTW, so are GSD's supposed to be aloof!*
> They were used as protection or meat. They can hunt and herd too.
> 
> But the whole "breed for temperament" thing was going in a different direction.
> 
> *They should have some human aggression*. They do not always accept strangers well into a home. *They don't always do well with kids* or other animals. And you know what, they don't care that you are bothered by that.
> 
> This may not be due to poor breeding, but can be. They are who they are. To own a Chow is to accept that there may be times that you are not smarter than the dog, and have to figure out more carefully how to get them to do what you'd like them to do (hint, don't let them know that's what you want). I love my Chow Chow mixes and hope to rescue a PB Chow when I am older. Not trying to sell people on them at all, quite the opposite. Just being honest about them, and hoping that breeders preserve the traits that make them the oppositional defiant proud dogs that they are. Unless of course you don't believe in genetics. Then...each dog is a special snowflake.


Is HA in the chow breed standard? That would seem to be most unusual for it to actually include HA - suspicious or guard type, yes but out and out aggression to people - interesting!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

1. So? 
2. Do not care what the AKC standard is for Chow Chows. A guard dog had better be able to engage.


----------



## codmaster

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> 1. So?
> 2. *Do not care what the AKC standard is for Chow Chows*. *A guard dog had better be able to engage*.


Gotcha!

Engage? The best protection dog I ever saw (really could "engage" (would eat a Chow for breakfast!)), was not HA and was very trustworthy around people and kids and other animals.

Otherwise that is just BAD temperament if a dog is not trustworthy (esp. if trained in any sort of protection!) 

After all, what good is a protective guard dog if you can't have him/her around people and other animals - kind of hard to protect anything from a kennel or a crate or behand a closed dorr, don't you think?

BTW, the chows that I have met have all been friendly to me - don't know how much they would "Engage", unless you count trying to jump in my lap as "engaging"????


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

codmaster -

You are obviously here to disagree. 

Your experiences trump all. 

You win the internets.


----------



## chelle

codmaster said:


> More breed predjudice?????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> And don't forget, GSD's are dangerous around small children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


... why do you enjoy arguing so much? 

Breed prejudice. Ok. That's all well and good, of course, but breed standards do exist for a reason, don't they? Is a Chow supposed to be a super loving, friendly dog? Not so much. Doesn't make the breed bad, just makes it true to standard. Big deal. I own one like that. A Shiba Inu and that girl fits her standard nearly to a "t." I'd never waste time trying to make her into a Lab. I respect a dog that lives up to its standard. I didn't buy a Shiba with any hopes to make her something else, so why get all grumpy when someone speaks of a Chow that isn't "friendly" ??

I don't understand you, Cod man.


----------



## codmaster

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> codmaster -
> 
> You are obviously here to disagree.
> 
> Your experiences trump all.
> 
> You win the internets.


Thank you!

But I simply just asked you a question about the HA comment you mentioned about Chows. I had met a few of the breed and never heard that as being a desirable characteristic of the breed.

And your reply to my question was *"So".* 

And you added that you didn't care about the breed standard. Which of course is your right not to care about any dog breed standard.

That seems like you wanted to disagree, or was getting defensive about my question of the breed standard, doesn't it?

But you have a nice day.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I came back on to apologize for my rudeness. 

But I honest to dog do not know what you want cod. 

Any answers lead to additional questions that can be seen as argumentative, typically involving one or two things you've experienced as examples as to why something that someone else has said can't possibly be true. 

It can be difficult. 

You could be the world's most successful troll. Maybe your someone sends you here when you start to question them too much irl. 

Perhaps if you could explain to people what exactly it would take for you to accept something outside your own experience to be true, we could explain to your satisfaction. Unless you are just being argumentative, in which case better people than I have likely learned to ignore. 

So help us out here. What exactly do you want? Because I would try but have failed too many times now to continue.


----------



## codmaster

chelle said:


> why do you enjoy arguing so much?
> 
> Breed prejudice. Ok. That's all well and good, of course, but breed standards do exist for a reason, don't they? Is a Chow supposed to be a super loving, friendly dog? Not so much. Doesn't make the breed bad, just makes it true to standard. Big deal. I own one like that. A Shiba Inu and that girl fits her standard nearly to a "t." I'd never waste time trying to make her into a Lab. I respect a dog that lives up to its standard. I didn't buy a Shiba with any hopes to make her something else, so why get all grumpy when someone speaks of a Chow that isn't "friendly" ?? *Are you equating "not "friendly" with Human Aggressive maybe?*
> 
> I don't understand you, Cod man.


qhelle person,

*That does make us even. I can't understand you either. *

I asked a simple question about the Chow standard as someone had said that they* should be Human Aggressive* and I had never heard that about them before even though I happened to have met a few of the breed and a couple breeders. 

"Aloof" probably, but to me at least that wouldn't be the same as HA - does it to you?

The poster also said that they "didn't care about the Chow breed standard - you think maybe your negative comments about the standard of the Chow should be directed to tham (maybe?)

Please read my post (in case you forgot it here it is -- "Is HA in the Chow breed standard? That would seem to be most unusual for it to actually include HA - suspicious or guard type, yes but out and out aggression to people - interesting! ")

"Grumpy" where in the world did you get this that I was "Grumpy" about the Chow standard?? Think maybe you might have mistaken my post for someone else???????

Very confusing!


----------



## codmaster

and done with this thread!


----------



## matthewm11

I have a love/hate relationship with siberian huskies. They are the breed I am most familiar with, I lived with an amazing husky for ten years and my current dog is an awesome GSD/husky mix, but I am always lamenting about what pains in the butts they are (luckilly my mix shows more GSD in her temperment) and they are such an incredably high maintnence dog for not that great of payoff- in other words you spend all this time exercising, training, socializing your husky and at the end of the day he seems tobe not be very interested in you. The pure-bred husky I lived with(family dog) was very well mannered but all those years living with her I never felt I could truly connect with her- like there was a primitiveness or wildness that blocked us from bonding. My current Shep/sibe mix is a lot more loyal, focused and connected to me and I have really fallen in love with those classic GSD traits and favor them over the disinterested, aloof husky. All that said I love so many things about the breed and will always hold a special place for them.
As a side note, their popularity seems to be exploding where I live (southern cali of all places) and we all know what harm popularity does to breeds.

p.s. Agree with others thoughts on pits- cool dogs but ugly as hades. They look like frogs IMO, with the huge head and smallish body


----------



## OriginalWacky

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Ha! Yep!
> 
> I was in NW Pa with a Chow mix who loved cats and other animals too! In Erie. The black/tan in my avatar. Same deal - well, most of the time he would listen to me and never to anyone else. I miss him very much. His name was Kramer and he did have the Kevorka with all animals - horses, cows, cats would follow him...it was weird.
> 
> I really like them. They take that whole aloof thing to a whole new level. They act like I wish I could when I was bored - they just turn away like pfffft...and I find their behaviors priceless.
> 
> And their match with a GSD is perfect - it's like good cop, bad cop.


Whatever our Chow was mixed with, it gave her a lot of goofiness in addition to the Chow persona, so she was pretty interesting. She wasn't much of a dog dog, preferring people to dogs, and me to other people, although she'd play chase with our other dogs pretty well. She taught me a TON about training a dog that isn't super happy just to please you whether you have a treat or toy or not. It's going on three years since she was PTS, and I still miss her every day. (Then again, I miss most of the animals I've had that have passed.)


----------



## matthewm11

*Also*

Sometimes I think so called "breed advocates" who blindly trump up and defend "their" breed instead of being realistic (ie: this breed isnt right for everyone) do more harm than good. I always equate it to my views on GSDs, they are my favorite breed and I don't think Id ever get a different dog but there are not many people I know personally who I would reccomend getting one, simply because they are a breed that requires a lot of time and are high maintnence, "life-style" dogs (in other words when you have to tailor your life to meet your dog's needs, they become a huge part of your life) and also because they are dogs that need to be properly trained and socialized because of their protective instincts. It seems other GSD owners generally agree with this- that they are not for everybody, so why does it seem that with some breeds, and pit bulls come right to mind, I feel I am always being told what amazing, flawless, bullet-proof dogs they are. I like pits,but they are powerfull, strong dogs that are more prone to DA than the average breed. "Nanny dog"? come on, that is a little silly. That is a modern legend invented by breed advocates. Both sides (the breed advocates vrs. BSL supporters) are not realistic and overly emotional. I wish both would respect the animal and show it the cautious respect you see other powerfull breeds like GSDs, dobies, rotts etc. get.


----------



## LadyHawk

The only dog I have ever been bitten by is a chihuahua. Oh, and a Boston Terrier. But I do not trust Akitas, or ChowCHows- just my thing.


----------



## OriginalWacky

matthewm11 said:


> Sometimes I think so called "breed advocates" who blindly trump up and defend "their" breed instead of being realistic (ie: this breed isnt right for everyone) do more harm than good. I always equate it to my views on GSDs, they are my favorite breed and I don't think Id ever get a different dog but there are not many people I know personally who I would reccomend getting one, simply because they are a breed that requires a lot of time and are high maintnence, "life-style" dogs (in other words when you have to tailor your life to meet your dog's needs, they become a huge part of your life) and also because they are dogs that need to be properly trained and socialized because of their protective instincts. It seems other GSD owners generally agree with this- that they are not for everybody, so why does it seem that with some breeds, and pit bulls come right to mind, I feel I am always being told what amazing, flawless, bullet-proof dogs they are. I like pits,but they are powerfull, strong dogs that are more prone to DA than the average breed. "Nanny dog"? come on, that is a little silly. That is a modern legend invented by breed advocates. Both sides (the breed advocates vrs. BSL supporters) are not realistic and overly emotional. I wish both would respect the animal and show it the cautious respect you see other powerfull breeds like GSDs, dobies, rotts etc. get.


I adore pits so very much, but I'm one to say that the average schmoe probably doesn't need to own one. I think that the DA part of their breeding can be overcome with lots of socialization and careful work (with exceptions of course - genetics in general do play a big role as well), and they should be managed all of their lives to prevent issues from arising. 

That being said, I do think that pits are somewhat 'nanny' dogs in the right home, and individual pits can be pretty much bomb proof. But I don't trust just anybody to have put the work into making their dog the kind I can trust around mine, or my kids. That's not to say they are bad owners, just that they don't take as many precautions as I might, and the level of risk is higher than I'm willing to take. 

I really wish that people would just do more research in general before taking animals into their home, and work to keep those animals for life when they do.


----------



## Loneforce

I love all dogs, not that I would want anything other then a german shepherd. Dislike? well If I was forced to dislike a dog, it would be a pit bull. They are beautiful dogs, but my "opinion" is they cant be trusted...like I said just an opinion


----------



## matthewm11

OriginalWacky said:


> I adore pits so very much, but I'm one to say that the average schmoe probably doesn't need to own one. I think that the DA part of their breeding can be overcome with lots of socialization and careful work (with exceptions of course - genetics in general do play a big role as well), and they should be managed all of their lives to prevent issues from arising.
> 
> That being said, I do think that pits are somewhat 'nanny' dogs in the right home, and individual pits can be pretty much bomb proof. But I don't trust just anybody to have put the work into making their dog the kind I can trust around mine, or my kids. That's not to say they are bad owners, just that they don't take as many precautions as I might, and the level of risk is higher than I'm willing to take.
> 
> I really wish that people would just do more research in general before taking
> animals into their home, and work to keep those animals for life when they do.



Well said, and I agree. Ive met a lot more mean GSDs than Pits in my day, and I have met some very bombproof ones. I brought up the "nanny dog" because between the breed advocates and BSL people it is one extreme or the other...either they will babysit or eat your kids depending on who you believe ( and incidentally they are, IMO, closer to nannies than monsters but I think it is a diservice to the breed to advertise them all as bombproof, child loving sweethearts. Most are, but not all.)


----------



## Jessiewessie99

matthewm11 said:


> Sometimes I think so called "breed advocates" who blindly trump up and defend "their" breed instead of being realistic (ie: this breed isnt right for everyone) do more harm than good. I always equate it to my views on GSDs, they are my favorite breed and I don't think Id ever get a different dog but there are not many people I know personally who I would reccomend getting one, simply because they are a breed that requires a lot of time and are high maintnence, "life-style" dogs (in other words when you have to tailor your life to meet your dog's needs, they become a huge part of your life) and also because they are dogs that need to be properly trained and socialized because of their protective instincts. It seems other GSD owners generally agree with this- that they are not for everybody, so why does it seem that with some breeds, and pit bulls come right to mind, I feel I am always being told what amazing, flawless, bullet-proof dogs they are. I like pits,but they are powerfull, strong dogs that are more prone to DA than the average breed. "Nanny dog"? come on, that is a little silly. That is a modern legend invented by breed advocates. Both sides (the breed advocates vrs. BSL supporters) are not realistic and overly emotional. I wish both would respect the animal and show it the cautious respect you see other powerfull breeds like GSDs, dobies, rotts etc. get.


As someone who is an advocate for pitties and ant-BSL, yes many are very aware that they are NOT for everyone. Also many are very aware that many are prone to being DA. I haven't met anyone who has called them "bullet proof".

As for the "nanny dog", no its not a legend that breed advocates made up. Its actually true. No not all can be "nanny dogs". Many breed advocates and people who are against BSL show respect to the dog for what it is. We are just trying to show others that its not a horrible man-eating monster that some make it out to be.


----------



## chelle

Jessiewessie99 said:


> .....As for the "nanny dog", no its not a legend that breed advocates made up. Its actually true.....


Please provide proof to back up this statement. Thank you.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

chelle said:


> Please provide proof to back up this statement. Thank you.


Its all over the internet when researching them.

Here are a few links:
FOR OVER ONE HUNDRED YEARS AMERICANS KNEW PIT BULLS FOR WHAT THEY DID BEST. BABYSITTING. Part I. | Yonah Ward Grossman

The Kind Carnivore: Pit Bulls: The Nanny Dogs

Pitbulls: The Nanny Dog Animal Advocates Alliance

Like I said its all over the web, its apart of their history. Mostly it was the Staffordshire Terriers in the UK.


----------



## matthewm11

Jessie- I like Pitts and am against BSL. My point is only that popularity hurts dog breeds, and when I see these Pitt breed ambassadors fighting hard to change the largely undeserved negative hype around Pitts, they can IMO offer a somewhat idealized, unrealistic image it might have unitended negative consequences. Rin Tin Tin and Lassie hurt GSDs and collies more than they helped when those characters were popular. Everyone thought GSDs were these superdogs who could pull your son out of well in the morning, fight wolves off in the afternoon and not make a peep in between, never bite, soil the carpet, misbehave etc. There are so many TV programs about Pitts these days and they are extremely popular pets where I live. Its actually a testement to the temperment of Pitts that more don't end of hurting people, considering the popularity coupled with BY breeders. If I saw as many German Shepherds as I do Pitts I guarentee they would be involved in many more negative incedents and demonized by the press. Like I said I have more mean GSDs than Pitts.
If they really were "nanny dogs" and it is not made up or exagerated I stand corrected, but touting this image is exactly what I mean by loyalty and emotion overiding good judgement. Dogs and young children are a dangerous combo, whether you are talking about a golden retriever or a pitbull. In generall pitts do seem to have more patience with kids than the average breed, but promoting them as nanny dogs might lead some people to be less cautious when kids and dogs interact


----------



## matthewm11

*Btw*

I meant to say "bomb proof", not bullet proof. 

Also I think its great that you are fighting BSL, and I only riffing on this topic- thinking out loud..I don't mean to offend pit owners or to suggest that there arent many educated, responsible and realistic put owners like yourself.

And anyway, Pitts were just a convenient example. Disney will end up making a movie about an australian shepherd or a french bulldog, their popularity will soar, they will be badly bred and then demonized when they inevitably start showing up in the news for biting. Popularity hurts, sometimes destroys breeds.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

matthewm11 said:


> Jessie- I like Pitts and am against BSL. My point is only that popularity hurts dog breeds, and when I see these Pitt breed ambassadors fighting hard to change the largely undeserved negative hype around Pitts, they can IMO offer a somewhat idealized, unrealistic image it might have unitended negative consequences. Rin Tin Tin and Lassie hurt GSDs and collies more than they helped when those characters were popular. Everyone thought GSDs were these superdogs who could pull your son out of well in the morning, fight wolves off in the afternoon and not make a peep in between, never bite, soil the carpet, misbehave etc. There are so many TV programs about Pitts these days and they are extremely popular pets where I live. Its actually a testement to the temperment of Pitts that more don't end of hurting people, considering the popularity coupled with BY breeders. If I saw as many German Shepherds as I do Pitts I guarentee they would be involved in many more negative incedents and demonized by the press. Like I said I have more mean GSDs than Pitts.
> If they really were "nanny dogs" and it is not made up or exagerated I stand corrected, but touting this image is exactly what I mean by loyalty and emotion overiding good judgement. Dogs and young children are a dangerous combo, whether you are talking about a golden retriever or a pitbull. In generall pitts do seem to have more patience with kids than the average breed, but promoting them as nanny dogs might lead some people to be less cautious when kids and dogs interact


We are trying to show they aren't bad dogs. We are trying to get people to become educated. Thats the issue with the general public they aren't educated enough to no that they are dogs and not crazy monsters. No they aren't for everyone and need to become educated on the breed before making wild assumptions. that has to happen with every breed, GSDs, Rotties, Huskies etc.


----------



## matthewm11

Jessiewessie99 said:


> We are trying to show they aren't bad dogs. We are trying to get people to become educated. Thats the issue with the general public they aren't educated enough to no that they are dogs and not crazy monsters. No they aren't for everyone and need to become educated on the breed before making wild assumptions. that has to happen with every breed, GSDs, Rotties, Huskies etc.


I admit that I am suprised sometimes how often I meet people who are scared of pits. And Im talking about dog owners too, people who will leave a dog park if they even suspect a dog might be part pit. If dog owners are still this scared, I can only imagine how the average person sees them. I actually think the average pit is a better choice for most families than GSDs and many other breeds, but I agree that they aren't for everyone and its important to educate oneself about any breed (as opposed to just getting the dog you think is the prettiest, which is the only way I can imagibe siberian huskies are as poplar as they are, because they arent the easiest breed to care for...) With that said I commend you on your work on behalf of pits and hope I didnt offend you on my "thinking out loud" re: the popularity and promotion of pits. I am curious what your thoughts are about the way their image is headed (ie: are people more understanding and accepting now, or do you think more people are negative about pits) and whether you think things will get better or worse for the breed. Thanks!


----------



## Falkosmom

matthewm11 said:


> I admit that I am suprised sometimes how often I meet people who are scared of pits. And Im talking about dog owners too, people who will leave a dog park if they even suspect a dog might be part pit. If dog owners are still this scared, I can only imagine how the average person sees them.


If your dog has been repeatedly attacked without provocation by pit bulls would you not fear them? If you witnessed many such unprovoked attacks on other people's dogs would you not fear them? 

Dog owners that fear pit bulls and people that leave dog parks because a pit or a pit mix comes in do so with good reason, they have either been victimized or seen it happen to others. 

Has a pit bull ever been clamped onto one of your dogs? Have you seen it happen to somebody else? Have you watched the offending pit's owner jump around flapping their arms in the air screaming fluffy stop it, terrified to go in and get their own dog?

And people's fear of pit bulls surprises you?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Falkosmom said:


> If your dog has been repeatedly attacked without provocation by pit bulls would you not fear them? If you witnessed many such unprovoked attacks on other people's dogs would you not fear them?
> 
> Dog owners that fear pit bulls and people that leave dog parks because a pit or a pit mix comes in do so with good reason, they have either been victimized or seen it happen to others.
> 
> Has a pit bull ever been clamped onto one of your dogs? Have you seen it happen to somebody else? Have you watched the offending pit's owner jump around flapping their arms in the air screaming fluffy stop it, terrified to go in and get their own dog?
> 
> And people's fear of pit bulls surprises you?



My Doberman had $2,000 surgery due to a pit bull attack and nearly lost his life. I _still_ love bully breeds and will always be an advocate for them because I am educated, not ignorant. I'd much prefer the company of an APBT than say a lab or golden any day, I think they are much better dogs..they are better dogs than a lot of breeds out there 

I have been bitten by a German Shepherd and I have heard countless stories of people being attacked and bitten by them as well, but I _still _love and adore them and will always own one. German Shepherds are a breed that is supposed to be protective, _unlike_ a pit bull. 


APBT characteristics from the UKC standard:
The essential characteristics of the American Pit Bull Terrier are strength, confidence, and zest for life. This breed is eager to please and brimming over with enthusiasm. *APBTs make excellent family companions and have always been noted for their love of children.* Because most APBTs exhibit some level of dog aggression and because of its powerful physique, the APBT requires an owner who will carefully socialize and obedience train the dog. The breed's natural agility makes it one of the most capable canine climbers so good fencing is a must for this breed. *The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable.* This breed does very well in performance events because of its high level of intelligence and its willingness to work. 

GSD characterics from the AKC and FCI standard:
The German Shepherd Dog is hailed as the world’s leading police, guard and military dog, however, this dependable breed is more than its 9-to-5 job.
*The German Shepherd Dog must be well-balanced (with strong nerves) in terms of character, self-assured, absolutely natural and (except for a stimulated situation) good-natured as well as attentive and willing to please. He must possess instinctive behaviour, resilience and self-assurance in order to be suitable as a companion, guard, protection, service and herding dog. *




You know, my vehicle was broken into once by 3 black men. Would it be fair or right for me to hate and want to eradicate every single black person on the planet due to a bad experience with a few bad apples?


----------



## Falkosmom

MustLoveGSDs said:


> My Doberman had $2,000 surgery due to a pit bull attack and nearly lost his life. I _still_ love bully breeds and will always be an advocate for them because I am educated, not ignorant. I'd much prefer the company of an APBT than say a lab or golden any day, I think they are much better dogs..they are better dogs than a lot of breeds out there
> 
> I have been bitten by a German Shepherd and I have heard countless stories of people being attacked and bitten by them as well, but I _still _love and adore them and will always own one. German Shepherds are a breed that is supposed to be protective, _unlike_ a pit bull.
> 
> 
> You know, my vehicle was broken into once by 3 black men. Would it be fair or right for me to hate and want to eradicate every single black person on the planet due to a bad experience with a few bad apples?


Would it be fair to condemn a breed based on 3 pit bull attacks? No.

Would it be fair to make a claim of pits being nice doggies based on 3 nice pits. No.

And I am not referring whatsoever to human aggression, it is their inherent dog aggression that makes me deem them a dog to be feared.


----------



## bellamia

again i ask for the zillionth time-- what other dog beeds are there? other than a gsd?


----------



## OriginalWacky

Falkosmom said:


> If your dog has been repeatedly attacked without provocation by pit bulls would you not fear them? If you witnessed many such unprovoked attacks on other people's dogs would you not fear them?


Well, by that rationale, I should be terrified of German Shorthaired Pointers. So no, those things are not enough to make me fear them, because I've educated myself and found that while there are certainly a lot of "bad" pits, there are also plenty of good ones, and I can't judge the breed as a whole based on anecdotal evidence. 



> Dog owners that fear pit bulls and people that leave dog parks because a pit or a pit mix comes in do so with good reason, they have either been victimized or seen it happen to others.


Once again, by that logic, then anybody who has been attacked by any breed of dog would be fearful of them after that, and it doesn't always happen that way. It really needs to be a case by case basis, because there are pits that are bombproof and just do not fight, and pits that will attack at the slightest provocation or out of the blue - and everything in between. Of course, there are also great GSDs and awful GSDs and everything in between too. Or whatever breed you want to bring up.



> Has a pit bull ever been clamped onto one of your dogs? Have you seen it happen to somebody else? Have you watched the offending pit's owner jump around flapping their arms in the air screaming fluffy stop it, terrified to go in and get their own dog?


I've been around fights involving pits, including clamping, and that wound up with the death of a dog. And a fight that included many stitches for both dogs, as well as one of the people involved in breaking up the fight. I'll maintain that it's a combination of shoddy breeding and ignorant owners that caused these problems, not the dogs themselves. 



> And people's fear of pit bulls surprises you?


For me, it's more sad than surprising, because the prejudice against the breed and the fear leads to many wonderful dogs being PTS. 

Although it isn't the exact same, it is rather parallel to being racist. I was mugged by a black youth - if I were to use that experience to decide that all blacks are thieving jerks, people would be in an uproar about it - why shouldn't it be the same for dogs?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Falkosmom said:


> Would it be fair to condemn a breed based on 3 pit bull attacks? No.
> 
> Would it be fair to make a claim of pits being nice doggies based on 3 nice pits. No.
> 
> And I am not referring whatsoever to human aggression, it is their inherent dog aggression that makes me deem them a dog to be feared.



Falkosmom, I am not trying to be snarky here but I am just trying to understand your logic. The very breed you own and love has been utilized as a guard, protection, police, and attack dog for a very long time. This is a breed that is actually supposed to be aggressive towards some humans to some degree. How does it make sense that you fear and stereotype a breed of dog that is not inherently human aggressive, but do not share the same sentiments of the very breed you own that was bred for it. I own a GSD and a Doberman and let me tell you I would be much more cautious around these two breeds than an APBT, especially knowing that Dobermans are a personal protection breed and are generally a bit more guarded with strangers. I have been bitten by a GSD. I have never in my life or history of working with dogs/evaluating shelter dogs been bitten by an APBT. *Serious Question: Have you ever personally been bitten by a dog? Was it a pit bull?*

If you are perpetuating the fear and ignorance of a breed that you really don't know the truth about, then you are no better than the thugs out there irresponsibly owning and exploiting these dogs. Fear breeds ignorance and hatred. For ever negative story you hear of a pit bull, I can easily throw out 10 positive ones. I used to hate pit bulls with a passion so I know that people can change and be educated if they choose to open their mind and shut their mouth.


----------



## codmaster

bellamia said:


> again i ask for the zillionth time-- what other dog beeds are there? other than a gsd?


 
Quote.

*"There are two kinds of dogs - GSD's and those that wish they were GSD's!"*


----------



## DJEtzel

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Falkosmom, I am not trying to be snarky here but I am just trying to understand your logic. The very breed you own and love has been utilized as a guard, protection, police, and attack dog for a very long time. This is a breed that is actually supposed to be aggressive towards some humans to some degree. How does it make sense that you fear and stereotype a breed of dog that is not inherently human aggressive, but do not share the same sentiments of the very breed you own that was bred for it. I own a GSD and a Doberman and let me tell you I would be much more cautious around these two breeds than an APBT, especially knowing that Dobermans are a personal protection breed and are generally a bit more guarded with strangers. I have been bitten by a GSD. I have never in my life or history of working with dogs/evaluating shelter dogs been bitten by an APBT. *Serious Question: Have you ever personally been bitten by a dog? Was it a pit bull?*
> 
> If you are perpetuating the fear and ignorance of a breed that you really don't know the truth about, then you are no better than the thugs out there irresponsibly owning and exploiting these dogs. Fear breeds ignorance and hatred. For ever negative story you hear of a pit bull, I can easily throw out 10 positive ones. *I used to hate pit bulls with a passion so I know that people can change and be educated if they choose to open their mind and shut their mouth.*


:thumbup:


----------



## Falkosmom

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Falkosmom, I am not trying to be snarky here but I am just trying to understand your logic. The very breed you own and love has been utilized as a guard, protection, police, and attack dog for a very long time. This is a breed that is actually supposed to be aggressive towards some humans to some degree. How does it make sense that you fear and stereotype a breed of dog that is not inherently human aggressive, but do not share the same sentiments of the very breed you own that was bred for it. I own a GSD and a Doberman and let me tell you I would be much more cautious around these two breeds than an APBT, especially knowing that Dobermans are a personal protection breed and are generally a bit more guarded with strangers. I have been bitten by a GSD. I have never in my life or history of working with dogs/evaluating shelter dogs been bitten by an APBT. *Serious Question: Have you ever personally been bitten by a dog? Was it a pit bull?*
> 
> If you are perpetuating the fear and ignorance of a breed that you really don't know the truth about, then you are no better than the thugs out there irresponsibly owning and exploiting these dogs. Fear breeds ignorance and hatred. For ever negative story you hear of a pit bull, I can easily throw out 10 positive ones. I used to hate pit bulls with a passion so I know that people can change and be educated if they choose to open their mind and shut their mouth.


 
I considered getting a pit bull at one time. I received my education mainly through pit bull rescues and through personal experience with literally dozens and dozens of pit bulls. I have lived the last ten years of my life surrounded by pit bulls. Due to the popularity of the breed, I am forced to eat, drink and breathe pit bulls. I have far more first hand experience with the breed than most. But my greatest learning experiences came from suburbia dog parks, not thugs. I am very educated as to what they are and what they are all about. So no, I am not propagating fear and ignorance of a breed I know nothing about. I really do know the truth. The problem comes in with the truth not fitting somebody's belief about the breed.

And once again, nobody is talking about human aggression. But if we were, how many human aggressive GSDs do you see running loose through malls, neighborhoods, playgrounds full of children? I guess it happens _on occasion_, but if there is an incident, show me a GSD lover that stands in support of those actions and denies that HA is part of the breed, but only of that particular dog, and I will show you somebody that is in denial and knows little of the breed. I think we agree on this point.

Now, how many pits do you see in parks, dog parks, or unsupervised running through the neighborhood? _It happens all the time,_ and when there is an incident, the pit advocates rise to the occasion by shouting from the roof tops it is not the breed (which has been bred to be DA just as GSDs have been bred to be HA), but the individual dog. *Therein lies the difference, and danger.*

And for every one story you can throw out there about a pit bull being such a nice doggy, there are ten stories I can throw your way of them not being so.

And I am not perpetuating fear, I am educating those that believe falsely as I did due to so much misinformation out there. See, I was the opposite of you. I did not hate or fear pit bulls, I thought they were just another dog like any other. I learned the hard way they are not and my poor dog paid the price. If only one other person heeds my warning, and saves their dog from a pit attack, then I consider my words well said. If you consider somebody using their dog as a bait dog to determine whether a pit bull is a nice pit or a bad one, so that the breed not be judged as a whole but the individual dog... well, I agree with you, that most certainly is an education! But to expect people to keep their mouths shut during and after the weeding process, I think expectations are far too high.


----------



## DJEtzel

Falkosmom said:


> Now, how many pits do you see in parks, dog parks, or unsupervised running through the neighborhood? _It happens all the time,_ and when there is an incident, *the pit advocates rise to the occasion by shouting from the roof tops it is not the breed* (which has been bred to be DA just as GSDs have been bred to be HA), but the individual dog. *Therein lies the difference, and danger.*


No they don't. Get over it. We know exactly what the breed was bred for, and that does not make them a dog to be feared any moreso than a GSD. At least I can approach a strange pit bull without getting bit. I can control a dog attack in most cases, and why would I let my dog meet a dog I didn't know the temperament of anyway!? That is not a reason to incite a riot over how bad you think pit bulls are. And the fact remains that pit bulls IN MOST CASES, from reputable breeders, ARE NOT BEING BRED FOR DOG AGGRESSION ANYMORE! No one seems to realize that I guess... Yes, fighting rings that are illegal are breeding them to fight, and thugs on the street have poorly bred, nerve bag dogs that will attack people and dogs running by, JUST LIKE ALL THOSE NERVE BAG GSDS DO.

I could give you thousands of stories about pit bulls that I've met, lived with, was raised with, and loved. I could probably find just as many bad ones from other pit bulls in the news. So? I have a great loving GSD and I know there are a lot more out there, and JUST AS MANY that couldn't leave the house. That proves nothing. There are always bad seeds. 

I'm off my soapbox.


----------



## Falkosmom

OriginalWacky said:


> I've been around fights involving pits, including clamping, and that wound up with the death of a dog. And a fight that included many stitches for both dogs, as well as one of the people involved in breaking up the fight. I'll maintain that it's a combination of shoddy breeding and ignorant owners that caused these problems, not the dogs themselves.


Being that this is your experience with that particular fight with a pit, do you really think that people that know nothing of pits should be encouraged to allow their dogs to be around pits until they determine (in their ignorance) that it is a good or bad pit? Don't you really think that is deceitful and dangerous?



OriginalWacky said:


> For me, it's more sad than surprising, because the prejudice against the breed and the fear leads to many wonderful dogs being PTS.


Are you aware that there have been a handful of attempts with shelters to place pits knowingly deceiving people by identifying the pit under a falsely created breed name. Did you know that these attempts backfired on the shelters as these fraudulantly placed dogs were killing other family pets at an alarming rate?



OriginalWacky said:


> Although it isn't the exct same, it is rather parallel to being racist. I was mugged by a black youth - if I were to use that experience to decide that all blacks are thieving jerks, people would be in an uproar about it - why shouldn't it be the same for dogs?


You are correct, if you were mugged once by a black youth. But what about 10 times? 12? Not to mention your mother, sister and best friend? How many times for them? 10? 12? If your experience, and many like you, were that if they encounter a black youth that the likelihood of being mugged was to be expected, then could you be faulted for being racist? But, if that were the reality, would that be racist?


----------



## Chance&Reno

True story:
A friend of mine is ACO in a small town. Small town meaning ONE stop light, small town. The press got wind that there was a dog attack involving a child. The child got his face torn open and required 11 stitches to put his cheek back together.

The press showed up to the small town for this press conference about the dog attack. There were 4 news stations and 3 news papers who all wanted to do a story on this dog attack.

My friend steps up to the table and starts talking about the circumstances of the attack. When he got to the part about the dog, he stated that the "Beagle lunged in the air and grabbed little "Kid" by the face".

At that point, the news stations turned off their cameras and started packing up to leave. My friend stood at the table and was shocked at the news reporters response. He stopped one of the news paper reporters and asked her why everyone was leaving. Her response? "Because Beagle bites don't sell papers". And THERE YOU HAVE IT! It's about the drama, not the dog. 

When has the newspapers or tv stations EVER lead their news reports or front page of the paper with a pleasant "feel good" story? NEVER as it's about the drama and shock value.

When I was 14 years old, I was seriously injured by a stray Rottie. I was walking my 15 year old Samoyed and the dog ran out of a field and started attacking me. I had 23 bite wounds on my neck, back, legs and arms. I required stitches from that attack. I got into the behavioral aspect of dogs because of this episode. Do I fear Rotties? ABSOLUTELY NOT! I love them and would own one if I wasn't so into GSDs. 
Do I refuse to work with Rotties? NOPE. I LOVE seeing one walk into my training arena. Do I refuse to work with ones that are aggressive? NOPE because I've only met a handful over the years that were aggressive. Does that mean that all Rotties should be banned with BSL because I was attacked? I don't believe they should.

It's ignorance and the media that breed the steriotypes. I do not believe any dog should be outcasted because of some bad owners. Those who fall into the whole drama and shock value side of the argument based on a few cases, I call you SHEEPLE because you believe everything you read and hear. Sorry but it's TRUE!. I do say FEW cases because out of the million pits in the world, you only hear of a few in the news every couple of months, that number is lower then the media wants you to believe. So technically, you have a 1 in million chance of being bitten by one.
If you haven't been personally affected by a pit attack, why did you make up your mind to dislike them? Oh yea, Sheeple is the reason.


----------



## Falkosmom

DJEtzel said:


> No they don't. Get over it. We know exactly what the breed was bred for, and that does not make them a dog to be feared any moreso than a GSD.


Yes, they do, and it is happening right now in this thread. Because you believe that it is okay for you dog to be a bait dog and that is nothing to be feared, that is your opinion, you are entitled to it. I am entitled to mine and any dog that views my dogs or cats as bait and has the power and strength to enforce its viewpoint, to me, that is a dog to be feared.

People are not mushrooms to be fed bull crap and kept in the dark. Give them the real facts and let them make their own minds up.


----------



## Falkosmom

Chance&Reno said:


> I do say FEW cases because out of the million pits in the world, you only hear of a few in the news every couple of months, that number is lower then the media wants you to believe. So technically, you have a 1 in million chance of being bitten by one.
> If you haven't been personally affected by a pit attack, why did you make up your mind to dislike them? Oh yea, Sheeple is the reason.


Just like the Beagle, pits that attack other dogs and domestic animals is usually not newsworthy. Why would they do a story about the neighbor's kitten that was being used for bait that I rescued? Why would the only reason for not liking a dog be HA? I can think of plenty others.


----------



## DJEtzel

Falkosmom said:


> Yes, they do, and it is happening right now in this thread. Because you believe that it is okay for you dog to be a bait dog and that is nothing to be feared, that is your opinion, you are entitled to it. I am entitled to mine and any dog that views my dogs or cats as bait and has the power and strength to enforce its viewpoint, to me, that is a dog to be feared.
> 
> People are not mushrooms to be fed bull crap and kept in the dark. Give them the real facts and let them make their own minds up.


It isn't happening here. No one said that pit bulls could not be dog aggressive or weren't bred for it at one point. That doesn't mean they all are now. I know plenty of breeders (including the one I'm getting a puppy from) that are breeding dog aggression out of their lines as much as possible. I certainly never said anything about my dog being used as a bait dog?? My dog isn't allowed to meet dogs that I don't know or want him to meet, period. I protect my dog from unknown dogs, pit bull or yorkie. You are trying to say, though, that every pit bull is going to view your dogs or cats as prey and wants to kill them. That is simply not the case. YOU are not giving other people real facts. You are giving them YOUR bias, and feeding them YOUR bull crap.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Shandril2 said:


> Please don't bash people for their personal taste, but I thought we could have a* lighthearted* thread about what breeds we don't like and why.
> 
> I don't like Terriers because they frighten me.
> I also don't like breeds with real weepy eye stains like poodles (though I admire their intelligence).
> 
> That's about it - I love almost every other dog!


----------



## Falkosmom

DJEtzel said:


> It isn't happening here. No one said that pit bulls could not be dog aggressive or weren't bred for it at one point. That doesn't mean they all are now. I know plenty of breeders (including the one I'm getting a puppy from) that are breeding dog aggression out of their lines as much as possible. I certainly never said anything about my dog being used as a bait dog?? My dog isn't allowed to meet dogs that I don't know or want him to meet, period. I protect my dog from unknown dogs, pit bull or yorkie. You are trying to say, though, that every pit bull is going to view your dogs or cats as prey and wants to kill them. That is simply not the case. YOU are not giving other people real facts. You are giving them YOUR bias, and feeding them YOUR bull crap.


I was responding to a post where it was questioned why people fear pits or why dog owners leave dog parks when a pit or pit mix comes in. I gave the poster an honest answer from somebody that fears pits and removes my dogs from the presence of pits/pit mixes. You are not qualified to answer his question, it does not apply to you at all.

I never said that _all _pit bulls are eyeing my dogs and cats as bait, you did. Since you said it, I guess you are the one here qualified to argue your own statement. You go girl!


----------



## DJEtzel

Falkosmom said:


> I was responding to a post where it was questioned why people fear pits or why dog owners leave dog parks when a pit or pit mix comes in. I gave the poster an honest answer from somebody that fears pits and removes my dogs from the presence of pits/pit mixes. You are not qualified to answer his question, it does not apply to you at all.
> 
> I never said that _all _pit bulls are eyeing my dogs and cats as bait, you did. Since you said it, I guess you are the one here qualified to argue your own statement. You go girl!


Did I ever say I tried to answer his question?? 

You said that you fear dogs that eye your dogs as prey, not me. You said you fear all pit bulls and never let yourself or your dogs around them BECAUSE they prey on your dogs. Therefore you're saying that all pit bulls view your dogs as prey. "They are dogs to be feared" I believe is how you put it. I never said anything like that, you're just trying to turn it around on me now.


----------



## Falkosmom

One more time, stop going in circles asking the same questions over and over and trying to twist everything.

I answered the question for the poster and you jumped on the bandwagon to bash me because I am not afraid to speak an opposing, but true viewpoint. 

You responded with:



DJEtzel said:


> It isn't happening here. No one said that pit bulls could not be dog aggressive or weren't bred for it at one point. That doesn't mean they all are now. I know plenty of breeders (including the one I'm getting a puppy from) that are breeding dog aggression out of their lines as much as possible. I certainly never said anything about my dog being used as a bait dog?? My dog isn't allowed to meet dogs that I don't know or want him to meet, period. I protect my dog from unknown dogs, pit bull or yorkie. You are trying to say, though, that every pit bull is going to view your dogs or cats as prey and wants to kill them. That is simply not the case. YOU are not giving other people real facts. You are giving them YOUR bias, and feeding them YOUR bull crap.


Which has nothing to do with the question that was asked nor with my answer. You have no expertise whatsoever on my fears or why I do what I do. 



DJEtzel said:


> Did I ever say I tried to answer his question??
> 
> You said that you fear dogs that eye your dogs as prey, not me. You said you fear all pit bulls and never let yourself or your dogs around them BECAUSE they prey on your dogs. Therefore you're saying that all pit bulls view your dogs as prey. "They are dogs to be feared" I believe is how you put it. I never said anything like that, you're just trying to turn it around on me now.


Did I ever say that you tried to answer his question? If you think I did, then surely we are reading two separate threads. What forum are you on?

And I said: "_*any*_ dog that views my dogs or cats as bait and has the power and strength to enforce its viewpoint, to me, that is a dog to be feared." 

Any, not all, do you have a dictionary? I do not care if a Chi views my dogs as prey, or a host of other breeds.

Boy you really twist things. It is all here in black and white. What in your mind makes you think I would accuse you of saying what I said? Do you think everybody is stupid on here and can't read and comprehend what each of us has written?

And the answer to your next three posts here directed at me, read the last two pages, read the last two pages, read that last two pages. Read what was really written, not something you imagine it to be.


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm twisting things? Ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## Falkosmom

DJEtzel said:


> I'm twisting things? Ignorance really is bliss.


Everybody has their field of expertise.


----------



## DJEtzel

Falkosmom said:


> Everybody has their field of expertise.


Ha! Some people couldn't be an expert at getting out of a cardboard box.


----------



## chelle

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Its all over the internet when researching them.
> 
> Here are a few links:
> FOR OVER ONE HUNDRED YEARS AMERICANS KNEW PIT BULLS FOR WHAT THEY DID BEST. BABYSITTING. Part I. | Yonah Ward Grossman
> 
> The Kind Carnivore: Pit Bulls: The Nanny Dogs
> 
> Pitbulls: The Nanny Dog Animal Advocates Alliance
> 
> Like I said its all over the web, its apart of their history. Mostly it was the Staffordshire Terriers in the UK.


Seeing a bunch of 50+ year old pictures doesn't prove anything other than what this dog may have BEEN long ago. 

Back when they were bred far differently and far more discriminately.

Those links are nice and picture-filled, I will say. I would be willing to bet a significant amount of money that there were very few violent attacks on children back in the day and age of those old photos. Even if there were, we didn't have the media to spread it around. Now we have both -- poorly bred dogs and the media. And, as you say, "it's all over the web." Sadly, attacked and disfigured children and dead dogs as the result of pitbull attacks are plentiful as well.


----------

